# Non riesco a capire



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Scrivo per la prima volta , vi racconto in breve: ho cambiato lavoro da circa tre mesi, con il nuovo titolare si instaura subito un certo feeling, dovuto anche al fatto che abbiamo la stessa eta (40 anni ) Mi chiama anche due tre volte al giorno con delle scuse banali, crea occasioni per rimanere da soli in ufficio senza mai alzare un dito o fare allusioni..fino a quando in un messaggio WhatsApp mi manda cuoricini e faccine con baci..io lo rispondo allo stesso modo e lui scrive: attenta che poi passo a quelli veri ma peccato,sei sposata ...io gli faccio capire che la cosa mi fa piacere, quindi aggiunge che allora ci avrebbe provato...mi invita a prendere un caffè,io rifiuto, lui ci riprova altre 10 volte fino a che cedo: ma lui anche sta volta è stato rispettoso e nn ha alzato un dito visto che gli avevo detto che si doveva trattare solo di un caffè...gli dico che sono impegnata e che nn me la sento di andare oltre, a questo punto mi dice di esserlo anche lui , che nn ha mai tradito ma che nn riesce a frenarsi...per farla breve inizia a dirmi cose del tipo che gli piaccio molto, che nn vede l'ora di restare da solo con me e alla fine decido di cedere...gli premetto che avevo ancora dei dubbi visto che sono sposata e nn ho mai tradito,mai parlato di essere innamorata di lui ma ad un certo punto mi scrive: basta che nn ti innamori.. ora la mia domanda è: premesso che ancora nn siamo rimasti da soli, mi trovo davanti ad un classico sciupa femmine, questa frase proprio nn la riesco ad inserire nel contesto visto che gli ho premesso di tenere alla persona con cui sto, o era un modo per carpire le mie reali intenzioni?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Scrivo per la prima volta , vi racconto in breve: ho cambiato lavoro da circa tre mesi, con il nuovo titolare si instaura subito un certo feeling, dovuto anche al fatto che abbiamo la stessa eta (40 anni ) Mi chiama anche due tre volte al giorno con delle scuse banali, crea occasioni per rimanere da soli in ufficio senza mai alzare un dito o fare allusioni..fino a quando in un messaggio WhatsApp mi manda cuoricini e faccine con baci..io lo rispondo allo stesso modo e lui scrive: attenta che poi passo a quelli veri ma peccato,sei sposata ...io gli faccio capire che la cosa mi fa piacere, quindi aggiunge che allora ci avrebbe provato...mi invita a prendere un caffè,io rifiuto, lui ci riprova altre 10 volte fino a che cedo: ma lui anche sta volta è stato rispettoso e nn ha alzato un dito visto che gli avevo detto che si doveva trattare solo di un caffè...gli dico che sono impegnata e che nn me la sento di andare oltre, a questo punto mi dice di esserlo anche lui , che nn ha mai tradito ma che nn riesce a frenarsi...per farla breve inizia a dirmi cose del tipo che gli piaccio molto, che nn vede l'ora di restare da solo con me e alla fine decido di cedere...gli premetto che avevo ancora dei dubbi visto che sono sposata e nn ho mai tradito,mai parlato di essere innamorata di lui ma ad un certo punto mi scrive: basta che nn ti innamori.. ora la mia domanda è: premesso che ancora nn siamo rimasti da soli, mi trovo davanti ad un classico sciupa femmine, questa frase proprio nn la riesco ad inserire nel contesto visto che gli ho premesso di tenere alla persona con cui sto, o era un modo per carpire le mie reali intenzioni?


Direi che non hai fatto molto per dissuaderlo 
Che lui non di al primo tradimento mi sembra evidente
Ti anche detto di non innamorarti perché tanto non ci sono speranze che diventi qualcosa di diverso da una storia extra


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Dissuaderlo da cosa?

Lui mi ha giurato di nn aver mai tradito, ovviamente nn so se sia la verità o meno

Ho paura che se cedo, possa rimanerci sotto e sarebbe imbarazzante visto che lavoriamo insieme.. l'ultimo che mi disse che nn si sarebbe lasciato andare, ha perso la testa per me...

Anche perché, gli ho chiarito la mia posizione, quindi sta frase nn la capisco proprio... perché dovrei innamorarmi di lui visto tutto quello che gli ho premesso?


----------



## Marjanna (26 Dicembre 2020)

Accettare un caffè non vuol dire cedere. Già il fatto che parli di cedere... mi pare che vorresti cedere. A meno che tu i caffè non li prenda solo con tuo marito.
Però è il tuo titolare, lavori da lui da soli 3 mesi e sei sposata.
Ste cose nei contesti di lavoro non mi convincono. Non hai pensato a questo? Al contesto di lavoro intendo e alla gestione nello stesso. Ora ti fa piacere ricevere le sue attenzioni, un domani potrebbe non essere così, o viceversa.


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Si ci ho pensato, ho paura che lui possa fissarsi...ma dalle parole nn lo capisco onestamente soprattutto x quella Frase... è stata detta perché è uno sciupa femmine, o x vedere le mie reazioni..?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Ciao !!! Ben arrivata qua....
Capisco la tua confusione mentale...ma attenzione...prima di cedere al tradimento valuta se in grado di sopportare il carico emotivo che ne deriverà..  potresti andare in crisi veramente con tuo marito... potresti mettere in discussione tutto..
Io nel 2016 quando l ho fatto....ho avuto serie conseguenze emotive....
Mi sono anche allontana dalla fede (dalla quale mi stavo cmq già allontanando....per un altro grave motivo....)
Cmq valuta bene come comportarti... oltretutto è anche il tuo capo....che grande rischio....


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Infatti sono confusa...lo so che nn è semplice capirlo ma dalla sua affermazione cosa deducete? Io sinceramente ho pensato che lo abbia detto x provocarmi..ma nn sono esperta in materia


----------



## spleen (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Scrivo per la prima volta , vi racconto in breve: ho cambiato lavoro da circa tre mesi, con il nuovo titolare si instaura subito un certo feeling, dovuto anche al fatto che abbiamo la stessa eta (40 anni ) Mi chiama anche due tre volte al giorno con delle scuse banali, crea occasioni per rimanere da soli in ufficio senza mai alzare un dito o fare allusioni..fino a quando in un messaggio WhatsApp mi manda cuoricini e faccine con baci..io lo rispondo allo stesso modo e lui scrive: attenta che poi passo a quelli veri ma peccato,sei sposata ...io gli faccio capire che la cosa mi fa piacere, quindi aggiunge che allora ci avrebbe provato...mi invita a prendere un caffè,io rifiuto, lui ci riprova altre 10 volte fino a che cedo: ma lui anche sta volta è stato rispettoso e nn ha alzato un dito visto che gli avevo detto che si doveva trattare solo di un caffè...gli dico che sono impegnata e che nn me la sento di andare oltre, a questo punto mi dice di esserlo anche lui , che nn ha mai tradito ma che nn riesce a frenarsi...per farla breve inizia a dirmi cose del tipo che gli piaccio molto, che nn vede l'ora di restare da solo con me e alla fine decido di cedere...gli premetto che avevo ancora dei dubbi visto che sono sposata e nn ho mai tradito,mai parlato di essere innamorata di lui ma ad un certo punto mi scrive: basta che nn ti innamori.. ora la mia domanda è: premesso che ancora nn siamo rimasti da soli, mi trovo davanti ad un classico sciupa femmine, questa frase proprio nn la riesco ad inserire nel contesto visto che gli ho premesso di tenere alla persona con cui sto, o era un modo per carpire le mie reali intenzioni?


Non ho capito una cosa: Ma tu, cosa vuoi?
Tradire tuo marito? Instaurare un rapporto con lui? Godertela e basta?

Rapporti sui luoghi dei lavoro, ho il massimo dello scetticismo.....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ho capito una cosa: Ma tu, cosa vuoi?
> Tradire tuo marito? Instaurare un rapporto con lui? Godertela e basta?
> 
> Rapporti sui luoghi dei lavoro, ho il massimo dello scetticismo.....


Probabilmente non lo sa nemmeno lei....


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2020)

Che stile insopportabile!
Ti piace uno così?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Dissuaderlo da cosa?


Se gli scrivi che non ti dispiacciono i suoi messaggi non stai bloccando sul nascere la cosa


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Io sono solo attratta fisicamente da lui e basta, ma temo che per lui nn sia così... lui ha detto nn ti innamorare però..ma il punto è: quanti dicono così solo x vedere un eventuale reazione?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Io sono solo attratta fisicamente da lui e basta, ma temo che per lui nn sia così... lui ha detto nn ti innamorare però..ma il punto è: quanti dicono così solo x vedere un eventuale reazione?


Lo dicono per capire se c’è il rischio che ti incolli 
Non farti film su suoi ipotetici sentimenti anche perché è decisamente prestissimo 
Non mi sembri minimamente turbata dall’essere attratta da lui per essere una che non va mai tradito


----------



## alberto15 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Io sono solo attratta fisicamente da lui e basta, ma temo che per lui nn sia così... lui ha detto nn ti innamorare però..ma il punto è: quanti dicono così solo x vedere un eventuale reazione?


Molti uomini hanno la mania di corteggiare una donna solo per aggiungere un numero sulla propria "riserva di caccia".  Generalmente sono anaffettivi che vogliono solo aumentare la propria autostima. E sono bravissimi a dissimulare il loro pensiero. Quindi tranquilla, il tuo matrimonio e' al sicuro (da lui). Puoi dire altrettanto di te stessa?


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Dalle vostre risposte capisco che è meglio tenerlo alla larga


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Non è che lo devi capire da noi...lo devi capire da te. .
Se vuoi provaci...ma sappi che ci saranno delle conseguenze....
Sei pronta per quello?
Sei pronta a sbatterci il muso?
Io ...l ho sempre sbattuto...
Se riesci poi a rialzarti....fallo...


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Conseguenze su di me, ti riferisci ai sensi di colpa? Io nn vivo al momento una situazione felice all'interno del mio matrimonio...


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Nonostante nn ho fatto trapelare questa cosa a lui, probabilmente anche lui nn vivrà una situazione felice altrimenti nn arriverebbe a chiedermi di vederci da soli..oppure è semplicemente un cacciatore che vuole aggiungere tasselli alla sua collezione e ritornare poi al porto sicuro..mah


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Cosa non va nel tuo matrimonio?
Qualcosa sicuramente... perché altrimenti non saresti qui...
Hai figli?


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Non va che i sentimenti sono cambiati tutto qui...nn c'è più amore..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Avete figli?
Perché la mia risposta potrebbe essere diversa in caso di figli


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Non abbiamo figli


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Da quanto siete sposati?


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

4anni


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Pochissimo...
Se già uno ti manda ....in dubbio....
Vuol dire che c è qualcosa che non funziona....
Cosa ti manca?


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Tutto.. attenzioni, rispetto, ma al di là di questo che non è una cosa da poco..il motivo per cui ho scritto era un altro..mi dispiacerebbe se quest'altra persona si possa fissare x me e proprio nn riesco a capire ..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Ahhh tu temi che l altro si possa fissare per te?
Non avevo capito...


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Eh sì


----------



## Nocciola (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Nonostante nn ho fatto trapelare questa cosa a lui, probabilmente anche lui nn vivrà una situazione felice altrimenti nn arriverebbe a chiedermi di vederci da soli..oppure è semplicemente un cacciatore che vuole aggiungere tasselli alla sua collezione e ritornare poi al porto sicuro..mah


Dedurre che un uomo che vuole vederti da solo abbia un matrimonio non felice è un errore.


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Nonostante da parte mia ci sia la voglia di cedere...ma non capisco chi mi trovo davanti...se uno che vuole divertirsi o no


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Scusa io mi sono persa allora...
Tu temi che lui si possa fissare per te?
E allora non dagli corda...
Se invece vuoi attenzioni...e incasinarti la vita assecondalo...
Ma attenzione il mondo è pieno di coglioni!!!che non hanno le palle delle loro azioni!!!
Che non sanno...
Cosa possa accadere ...
Perché si sentono sopra a tutti... vedi è il tuo capo...
Lui è sposato?


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dedurre che un uomo che vuole vederti da solo abbia un matrimonio non felice è un errore.


E se fosse infelice cosa farebbe allora? Se ami una persona e sei appagato, nn ti viene voglia di andare a letto con un altro ..


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Scusa io mi sono persa allora...
> Tu temi che lui si possa fissare per te?
> E allora non dagli corda...
> Se invece vuoi attenzioni...e incasinarti la vita assecondalo...
> ...


Impegnato senza figli... credo sia un coglione perché senza che io gli avessi fatto capire niente,mette le mani avanti.. è questo che nn capisco...se rileggi il msg iniziale si capisce meglio il tutto


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Io credo ( dal mio vissuto) che se un uomo ti dice questo, senza che tu gli abbia mai fatto capire niente o addirittura il contrario... è perché si è già fissato


----------



## alberto15 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Dalle vostre risposte capisco che è meglio tenerlo alla larga


No .... ma devi stare attenta a non farti coinvolgere troppo. Finche' resta tutto sul pianodel sesso e non ti innamori va tutto bene. E soprattutto non farti beccare


----------



## Nocciola (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> E se fosse infelice cosa farebbe allora? Se ami una persona e sei appagato, nn ti viene voglia di andare a letto con un altro ..


Hai parlato di un matrimonio non felice. Non puoi sapere le dinamiche di un’altra coppia e peraltro non dovrebbe fregartene nemmeno.
Chiarisciti cosa vuoi da lui e fallo presente anche a lui


----------



## Nocciola (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Io credo ( dal mio vissuto) che se un uomo ti dice questo, senza che tu gli abbia mai fatto capire niente o addirittura il contrario... è perché si è già fissato


Io credo il contrario. Sta dicendo a te di non farti dei film


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Mah...sarà come dire voi, ma da quando gli ho detto che nn c'è pericolo che possa innamorarmi di lui le attenzioni e i messaggi sono calati drasticamente...chi li capirà mai certi uomini...


----------



## alberto15 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Conseguenze su di me, ti riferisci ai sensi di colpa? Io nn vivo al momento una situazione felice all'interno del mio matrimonio...


Forse e' per quello che sei piu' aperta ad "alternative"...


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Può essere


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Ma io certi uomini nn li capisco, magari nn è una valida alternativa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Già se uno arriva qui... è aperto...
Perché altrimenti si stava buoni a casa propria


----------



## alberto15 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ma io certi uomini nn li capisco, magari nn è una valida alternativa


Probabilmente cercava una storia d'amore e non (solo) di sesso. Poi in queste cose si sa quando si inizia e non si sa come va a finire....


----------



## Lostris (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ho paura che se cedo, possa rimanerci sotto e sarebbe imbarazzante visto che lavoriamo insieme.. l'ultimo che mi disse che nn si sarebbe lasciato andare, ha perso la testa per me...


scusa ma non hai detto di non avere mai tradito?

comunque tra i due anche tu hai fatto (stai facendo) la tua parte...
da semiprofumiera mi sembra.

non vedevi l’ora del messaggio, rispondi anche tu con cuoricini ma dici di no al caffè. 

Dici di essere dubbiosa Perchè non hai mai tradito, ma allo stesso tempo ti “preoccupi” che lui non perda la testa.. così dici.
Ma invece sembra che lo speri, difatti temi che lui sia uno sciupafemmine.

Francamente sei strana.


----------



## Lostris (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ma io certi uomini nn li capisco, magari nn è una valida alternativa


“Alternativa” a che cosa?


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Scrivo per la prima volta , vi racconto in breve: ho cambiato lavoro da circa tre mesi, con il nuovo titolare si instaura subito un certo feeling, dovuto anche al fatto che abbiamo la stessa eta (40 anni ) Mi chiama anche due tre volte al giorno con delle scuse banali, crea occasioni per rimanere da soli in ufficio senza mai alzare un dito o fare allusioni..fino a quando in un messaggio WhatsApp mi manda cuoricini e faccine con baci..io lo rispondo allo stesso modo e lui scrive: attenta che poi passo a quelli veri ma peccato,sei sposata ...io gli faccio capire che la cosa mi fa piacere, quindi aggiunge che allora ci avrebbe provato...mi invita a prendere un caffè,io rifiuto, lui ci riprova altre 10 volte fino a che cedo: ma lui anche sta volta è stato rispettoso e nn ha alzato un dito visto che gli avevo detto che si doveva trattare solo di un caffè...gli dico che sono impegnata e che nn me la sento di andare oltre, a questo punto mi dice di esserlo anche lui , che nn ha mai tradito ma che nn riesce a frenarsi...per farla breve inizia a dirmi cose del tipo che gli piaccio molto, che nn vede l'ora di restare da solo con me e alla fine decido di cedere...gli premetto che avevo ancora dei dubbi visto che sono sposata e nn ho mai tradito,mai parlato di essere innamorata di lui ma ad un certo punto mi scrive: basta che nn ti innamori.. ora la mia domanda è: premesso che ancora nn siamo rimasti da soli, mi trovo davanti ad un classico sciupa femmine, questa frase proprio nn la riesco ad inserire nel contesto visto che gli ho premesso di tenere alla persona con cui sto, o era un modo per carpire le mie reali intenzioni?


Benvenuta. Tu non riuscirai a capire (come da titolo del 3D). Io non riesco a capire quello che vuoi TU. A tacere il fatto che:
- arrivata sul nuovo posto di lavoro da appena tre mesi;
- lui è il capo

se vuoi un mio commento, ti posso dire che non mi sembra una cosa troppo "buona" per te. E che per questo motivo mi sarei pure detta lusingata, ma fedele. E avrei troncato. Altro che preoccupazione che lui possa perdere la testa. Penserei a non veder rotolare la mia una volta finito tutto, se del caso  . Che significa, in altre parole, che ti stai mettendo nella situazione che se un domani finisce (e finisce), devi solo sperare che:
- tuo marito non lo sappia;
- la sua compagna non lo sappia;
- che voi due vi lasciate, per così dire, "da amici".

Vedi un pò tu....


----------



## farmer (26 Dicembre 2020)

Mai sul posto di lavoro, anche se le relazioni extra nella maggior parte nascono lì, sono pericolose  troppa gente a contatto ogni giorno, gli unici a credere di essere in segreto sono i due amanti, ma tutti hanno capito qualcosa.  Poi non ho capito, lui non vuole che ti innamori, ma anche sì, tu non sei sicura perché sembra uno sciupafemmine, quindi il tipo che non si innamora e hai diffidenza......bohh


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> scusa ma non hai detto di non avere mai tradito?
> 
> comunque tra i due anche tu hai fatto (stai facendo) la tua parte...
> da semiprofumiera mi sembra.
> ...


Nel senso meglio che sia uno sciupa femmine piuttosto che uno che possa perdere la testa x un altra...poi, che voglia un po'di leggerezza saranno fatti miei no?


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> “Alternativa” a che cosa?


Alternativa alla routine...che lo possa prendere come uno svago e basta


----------



## Lostris (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Nel senso meglio che sia uno sciupa femmine piuttosto che uno che possa perdere la testa x un altra...poi, che voglia un po'di leggerezza saranno fatti miei no?


Per non aver mai tradito mi sembri con le idee piuttosto chiare su quello che vuoi.

buon per te. 
Visto che mi sembri cinica e distaccata a sufficienza potresti fare il passo in più e.... lasciare perdere il capo. 

Come ti han già detto altri, è un vespaio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Si ci ho pensato, ho paura che lui possa fissarsi...ma dalle parole nn lo capisco onestamente soprattutto x quella Frase... è stata detta perché è uno sciupa femmine, o x vedere le mie reazioni..?


Xke non vuole rotture di coiotes dopo la scopata
Cuoricini e bacini con messaggini stop


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> E se fosse infelice cosa farebbe allora? Se ami una persona e sei appagato, nn ti viene voglia di andare a letto con un altro ..








						Effetto Coolidge - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org
				




”Il termine deriverebbe da una vecchia battuta secondo la quale la moglie del Presidente degli Stati Uniti Calvin Coolidge, in visita ad una fattoria sperimentale patrocinata dal governo, notò un gallo che si accoppiava molto frequentemente. Chiedendo al suo accompagnatore quanto spesso avvenisse il fatto le venne risposto “dozzine di volte al giorno”. “Lo dica al signor Coolidge,” replicò la First Lady. Il Presidente, informato della cosa, chiese a sua volta: “Ma ogni volta con la stessa gallina?”. “No,” rispose il contadino, “ogni volta con una gallina diversa”. “Lo dica alla signora Coolidge!” disse il Presidente.”


----------



## spleen (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> E se fosse infelice cosa farebbe allora? Se ami una persona e sei appagato, nn ti viene voglia di andare a letto con un altro ..


Non hai capito molto degli uomini allora.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Non hai capito molto degli uomini allora.


Ma pure delle donne


----------



## perplesso (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Scrivo per la prima volta , vi racconto in breve: ho cambiato lavoro da circa tre mesi, con il nuovo titolare si instaura subito un certo feeling, dovuto anche al fatto che abbiamo la stessa eta (40 anni ) Mi chiama anche due tre volte al giorno con delle scuse banali, crea occasioni per rimanere da soli in ufficio senza mai alzare un dito o fare allusioni..fino a quando in un messaggio WhatsApp mi manda cuoricini e faccine con baci..io lo rispondo allo stesso modo e lui scrive: attenta che poi passo a quelli veri ma peccato,sei sposata ...io gli faccio capire che la cosa mi fa piacere, quindi aggiunge che allora ci avrebbe provato...mi invita a prendere un caffè,io rifiuto, lui ci riprova altre 10 volte fino a che cedo: ma lui anche sta volta è stato rispettoso e nn ha alzato un dito visto che gli avevo detto che si doveva trattare solo di un caffè...gli dico che sono impegnata e che nn me la sento di andare oltre, a questo punto mi dice di esserlo anche lui , che nn ha mai tradito ma che nn riesce a frenarsi...per farla breve inizia a dirmi cose del tipo che gli piaccio molto, che nn vede l'ora di restare da solo con me e alla fine decido di cedere...gli premetto che avevo ancora dei dubbi visto che sono sposata e nn ho mai tradito,mai parlato di essere innamorata di lui ma ad un certo punto mi scrive: basta che nn ti innamori.. ora la mia domanda è: premesso che ancora nn siamo rimasti da soli, mi trovo davanti ad un classico sciupa femmine, questa frase proprio nn la riesco ad inserire nel contesto visto che gli ho premesso di tenere alla persona con cui sto, o era un modo per carpire le mie reali intenzioni?


sì ma ci vai o no?


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma pure delle donne


Ma forse sarà così, ma se ti dico che sono già presa da un'altra persona e nn c'è pericolo che mi innamori di te...che c....mi dici a fare " però nn ti innamorare"


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì ma ci vai o no?


Non lo so onestamente ...se si prende una cotta mi devo licenziare poi.  .


----------



## Martes (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> ma se ti dico che sono già presa da un'altra persona e nn c'è pericolo che mi innamori di te...che c....mi dici a fare " però nn ti innamorare"


Benvenuta. 
Se la vivi così, così avresti dovuto rispondergli... ma - non conosco il tuo ambiente di lavoro - essendo il tuo titolare svago e leggerezza li vedo improbabili anche senza innamoramenti.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ma forse sarà così, ma se ti dico che sono già presa da un'altra persona e nn c'è pericolo che mi innamori di te...che c....mi dici a fare " però nn ti innamorare"


Per non trovarsi poi una palla al piede che manda messaggi in momenti inopportuni “Mi ami? Ma quanto mi ami?”


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Non lo so onestamente ...se si prende una cotta mi devo licenziare poi.  .


Ma pure se non si innamora nessuno.
Non funziona come in Grey’s Anatomy eh


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> Se la vivi così, così avresti dovuto rispondergli... ma - non conosco il tuo ambiente di lavoro - essendo il tuo titolare svago e leggerezza li vedo improbabili anche senza innamoramenti.


Infatti così gli ho risposto, ed è quasi sparito... giustificazione? Impegnato..mah


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per non trovarsi poi una palla al piede che manda messaggi in momenti inopportuni “Mi ami? Ma quanto mi ami?”


Una palla al piede ? Se gli ho detto che sono presa da un'altra persona? Su quali basi?


----------



## perplesso (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Tutto.. attenzioni, rispetto, ma al di là di questo che non è una cosa da poco..il motivo per cui ho scritto era un altro..mi dispiacerebbe se quest'altra persona si possa fissare x me e proprio nn riesco a capire ..


magna tranquilla, questo ti vuole ripassare ben bene e basta


----------



## alberto15 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Una palla al piede ? Se gli ho detto che sono presa da un'altra persona? Su quali basi?


Un'altra che non e' tuo marito?  sei attiva !!


----------



## Marjanna (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Una palla al piede ? Se gli ho detto che sono presa da un'altra persona? Su quali basi?


A me lascia perplessa che dopo 3 mesi il tuo rapporto con lui viaggi su pensieri di questo tipo.
Non so se vi conoscevate già prima della tua assunzione, ma se così non fosse terrei presente che state creando il vostro rapporto, e tu lo stai creando assecondando messaggini idioti con emoticon con cuoricini, con lui che ti domanda 10 volte di prendere una caffè e tu lo vedi come un qualcosa a cui cedi, te che dici che gli fai capire che ti fa piacere (qualcosa che fluttua nell'aria, che vorresti ma anche no, su cui si ma hai dubbi) e tutto ciò in 3 mesi. Ossia vi state conoscendo in un terreno dove state già mischiando altro, in cui c'è una sorta di suo corteggiamento per pressione (da come dici te) e te che cedi. Tieni presente che questo o altro che saprai tu poi non entri nei termini di lavoro.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Io vedo solo confusione...da ambo i lati...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Dicembre 2020)

E poi...cazz...sul lavoro col capo ste cose non si fanno....


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io vedo solo confusione...da ambo i lati...


In che senso?


----------



## Vera (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Scrivo per la prima volta , vi racconto in breve: ho cambiato lavoro da circa tre mesi, con il nuovo titolare si instaura subito un certo feeling, dovuto anche al fatto che abbiamo la stessa eta (40 anni ) Mi chiama anche due tre volte al giorno con delle scuse banali, crea occasioni per rimanere da soli in ufficio senza mai alzare un dito o fare allusioni..fino a quando in un messaggio WhatsApp mi manda cuoricini e faccine con baci..io lo rispondo allo stesso modo e lui scrive: attenta che poi passo a quelli veri ma peccato,sei sposata ...io gli faccio capire che la cosa mi fa piacere, quindi aggiunge che allora ci avrebbe provato...mi invita a prendere un caffè,io rifiuto, lui ci riprova altre 10 volte fino a che cedo: ma lui anche sta volta è stato rispettoso e nn ha alzato un dito visto che gli avevo detto che si doveva trattare solo di un caffè...gli dico che sono impegnata e che nn me la sento di andare oltre, a questo punto mi dice di esserlo anche lui , che nn ha mai tradito ma che nn riesce a frenarsi...per farla breve inizia a dirmi cose del tipo che gli piaccio molto, che nn vede l'ora di restare da solo con me e alla fine decido di cedere...gli premetto che avevo ancora dei dubbi visto che sono sposata e nn ho mai tradito,mai parlato di essere innamorata di lui ma ad un certo punto mi scrive: basta che nn ti innamori.. ora la mia domanda è: premesso che ancora nn siamo rimasti da soli, mi trovo davanti ad un classico sciupa femmine, questa frase proprio nn la riesco ad inserire nel contesto visto che gli ho premesso di tenere alla persona con cui sto, o era un modo per carpire le mie reali intenzioni?


Ha testato il terreno ed ha avuto la conferma, con i tuoi atteggiamenti, che tu potessi starci.
Il suo "basta che non ti innamori" è per mettere dei paletti.
In poche parole, non vuole casini.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Non va che i sentimenti sono cambiati tutto qui...nn c'è più amore..


Perché resti in un matrimonio dove non c'è più niente?


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Dicembre 2020)

hai mai pensato che sia timido? 
la timidezza fa fare strane cose, non permette di agire con linearità dando un senso logico alle azioni.
si buttano li segnali di quello che si vorrebbe, sperando che l’altra parte agevoli l’avvicinarsi.
si prova, si mandano messaggi più o meno chiari, ma si stenta a fare il primo passo.
in Alcuni casi subentra anche la paura di non saper gestire il rifiuto, in altri è solo paura, di sbagliare, di fare troppo o troppo poco, di fare male e come ci si aspetta.

io ci sono passato.
provavo una forte attrazione per una lei, lei lo aveva ampiamente capito e ricambiava.
ma non riuscivo a smuovermi, ogni volta che avevamo occasione di stare soli e vicini, io stavo sulle mie al punto che lei un giorno mi chiese perché.
le diedi una risposta troppo idiota, che non stava ne in cielo né in terra, totalmente fuori luogo, feci una magra figura, ma dentro avrei voluto fare e dire tutt’altro.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> E se fosse infelice cosa farebbe allora? Se ami una persona e sei appagato, nn ti viene voglia di andare a letto con un altro ..


Opinabile.


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> hai mai pensato che sia timido?
> la timidezza fa fare strane cose, non permette di agire con linearità dando un senso logico alle azioni.
> si buttano li segnali di quello che si vorrebbe, sperando che l’altra parte agevoli l’avvicinarsi.
> si prova, si mandano messaggi più o meno chiari, ma si stenta a fare il primo passo.
> ...


Potrebbe essere anche questo, d' altronde se vuoi solo divertirti, che cazzo lo fai proprio con una tua dipendente? Che tra l'altro non ha fatto capire minimamente di essere innamorata


----------



## alberto15 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere anche questo, d' altronde se vuoi solo divertirti, che cazzo lo fai proprio con una tua dipendente? Che tra l'altro non ha fatto capire minimamente di essere innamorata


Appunto


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Dicembre 2020)

Sono sempre stato favorevole ai rapporti sul luogo di lavoro.
Mai avuto problemi, ne prima, ne durante, ne dopo.
Se gli piaci gli piaci, ma se non si smuove qualche paura ce l’ha.
Puo essere timidezza, ma può anche essere che stia cercando di capire se sei una che parla troppo.


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Appunto


Appunto...cosa?


----------



## Gisella78 (26 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sono sempre stato favorevole ai rapporti sul luogo di lavoro.
> Mai avuto problemi, ne prima, ne durante, ne dopo.
> Se gli piaci gli piaci, ma se non si smuove qualche paura ce l’ha.
> Puo essere timidezza, ma può anche essere che stia cercando di capire se sei una che parla troppo.


In realtà le sue richieste sono calate proprio quando gli ho detto di non essere innamorata di lui...


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> In realtà le sue richieste sono calate proprio quando gli ho detto di non essere innamorata di lui...


Stai lì ad aspettare, tanto torna, come tutti.


----------



## perplesso (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> In realtà le sue richieste sono calate proprio quando gli ho detto di non essere innamorata di lui...


...o magari ti ha solo soppesata meglio


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> hai mai pensato che sia timido?
> la timidezza fa fare strane cose, non permette di agire con linearità dando un senso logico alle azioni.
> si buttano li segnali di quello che si vorrebbe, sperando che l’altra parte agevoli l’avvicinarsi.
> si prova, si mandano messaggi più o meno chiari, ma si stenta a fare il primo passo.
> ...


Cioé: uno che ti manda cuoricini a manetta e ti dice che se ne hai piacere passa alle vie di fatto, ti avvisa di non innamorarti, ti invita  dieci volte a bere un caffé è.... timido?  Ma davvero? (perché in quel caso devo rivedere il mio concetto di timidezza  ).

Io ci vedo uno che ha le idee piuttosto chiare di quello che vuole, ha sondato il terreno, ha messo le mani ampiamente avanti (il "basta che non ti innamori di me" è uno dei migliori passepartout per giustificare un pò tutto, dalla trombata cd. "botta e via" sino ad arrivare a relazioni più durevoli che però devono stare, per così dire, al posto loro). Un modo insomma di precostituirsi un bel "ma io te l'avevo detto". E poi ci vedo che di fronte alla tempistica non immediata di lei, lui abbia per così dire adottato un pò la strategia della fuga, della serie "vediamo se in mancanza di certe attenzioni quella si avvicina". Timidezza e/o paura di sbagliare - da parte di lui - francamente ne ho letta ben poca, stando alle parole della nostra amica. Leggo piuttosto la descrizione di uno abbastanza navigato, pensa anche solo alla comodità di avere l'amante a disposizione e a portata praticamente quando lo desidera. Il fatto che stia abbottonato coi messaggi potrebbe per parte sua essere il modo di escludere rischi connessi con la sua posizione di capo. Di qui che si sbilancia, ma non troppo, e attende che sia lei a fare il passo. Se poi a lei sta bene, chi rischia (anche) di salutare il lavoro, una volta finita la storia, non è di certo lui


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Una palla al piede ? Se gli ho detto che sono presa da un'altra persona? Su quali basi?


Che non è tuo marito?


----------



## Gisella78 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Io vedo una persona abbastanza frustrata, che perde la testa appena vede una carina e che nn vede l'ora di passare ai fatti come se nn ci fosse un domani...che magari non è appagato sessualmente ...e che quando gli fa capire che nn c'è pericolo che possa perdere la testa x lui gli risponde che nn si deve innamorare..come x fare la parte del forte


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché resti in un matrimonio dove non c'è più niente?


Stimolante per i tradimenti: senza cornuti che sfizio c'è


----------



## patroclo (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Io vedo una persona abbastanza frustrata, che perde la testa appena vede una carina e che nn vede l'ora di passare ai fatti come se nn ci fosse un domani...che magari non è appagato sessualmente ...e che quando gli fa capire che nn c'è pericolo che possa perdere la testa x lui gli risponde che nn si deve innamorare..come x fare la parte del forte


...e ti sembra interesante uno così?

se rispondi "Sì": allora agisci
se rispondi "No" : direi che il caso è risolto

per il resto trovo siano domande a cui solo lui possa dare una risposta, che comunque non ti darà anche perché non glie le porrai....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Io vedo una persona abbastanza frustrata, che perde la testa appena vede una carina e che nn vede l'ora di passare ai fatti come se nn ci fosse un domani...che magari non è appagato sessualmente ...e che quando gli fa capire che nn c'è pericolo che possa perdere la testa x lui gli risponde che nn si deve innamorare..come x fare la parte del forte


Frustrato? Un’altra convinta che se un uomo la cerca è perché non scopa a casa
Più ti leggo più fossi in lui ci penserei ad andare oltre con te


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ...e ti sembra interesante uno così?
> 
> se rispondi "Sì": allora agisci
> se rispondi "No" : direi che il caso è risolto
> ...


O probabilmente me dira quello che vuole sentirsi dire.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> In realtà le sue richieste sono calate proprio quando gli ho detto di non essere innamorata di lui...


Un banco di prova. Vuole vedere come reagisci nel caso dovesse scomparire per ovvi motivi


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Stimolante per i tradimenti: senza cornuti che sfizio c'è


Mah, a me pare 'na strunzata


----------



## Vera (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Io vedo una persona abbastanza frustrata, che perde la testa appena vede una carina e che nn vede l'ora di passare ai fatti come se nn ci fosse un domani...che magari non è appagato sessualmente ...e che quando gli fa capire che nn c'è pericolo che possa perdere la testa x lui gli risponde che nn si deve innamorare..come x fare la parte del forte


Seeee, ciao. Mica ce l'hai solo te. Se non sarai tu, sarà un'altra. Anzi, molto probabile, abbia già trovato un'opzione migliore.


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Io vedo una persona abbastanza frustrata, che perde la testa appena vede una carina e che nn vede l'ora di passare ai fatti come se nn ci fosse un domani...che magari non è appagato sessualmente ...e che quando gli fa capire che nn c'è pericolo che possa perdere la testa x lui gli risponde che nn si deve innamorare..come x fare la parte del forte


Ma frustrato perché?
Comunque mi sento di darti un consiglio: non guardare lui e i suoi motivi. 
Guarda piuttosto quello che ha svegliato dentro te. Che prima stai al gioco del corteggiamento, e ora che ti cali nella realtà sei completamente confusa. Vuoi o no una storia con quest'uomo? E in caso affermativo il pensare che possa perdere la testa per te (ed eventualmente dire qualcosa a tuo marito... è quella la tuapreoccupazione?  ) la vedo come un'ipotesi da non escludere del tutto, ma solo in quanto " mai dire mai". In realtà, date le premesse, mi pare uno moooolto scafato. Io fossi in te avrei ben altri timori, primo tra tutti quello del lavoro.  Che apre due strade, collegate, ma che dipendono da ognuno di voi. Dalle vostre reazioni rispetto alla fine della storia.  Tu già da ora credi che sia un frustrato solo perché ci ha provato con te mettendo in chiaro che si tratta di una storia di sesso.  Se dovesse lasciarti perdere dopo magari qualche volta, saresti in grado di continuare a lavorare con lui senza che questo possa interferire nel lavoro? Questa è la domanda che secondo me devi porre a te stessa. Circa lui, il rischio che si possa rivelare un pirla non lo potrei certo escludere del tutto (immagina se ad un certo punto tu gli dicessi che non ti va più). A tacere i rischi di sgamo involontari (per parte vostra) dei rispettivi partner.  Il che mi porta a chiederti: con tutti gli uomini sulla faccia di questa terra, che desiderano solo scopare (e te lo dicono chiaro e tondo che non vogliono coinvolgimenti di sorta, nemmeno quelli di certi amanti che magari un minimo di sentimento ed investimento nella relazione  ce lo mettono pure), proprio il capo ti vai a scegliere? 
Come se non bastasse: dalle poche parole che hai speso sul tuo matrimonio, almeno capisco che hai presente dove possa finire il sentimento anche in relazioni importanti.  Ti garantisco (per mia esperienza) che si può arrivare agli stracci pure con persone che abbiamo molto amato.  Cosa vuoi che sia "liberarsi" di un'amante fastidiosa nel momento in cui non è più comoda? 
Ebbene: occhio, perché con costui non solo ci lavori, ma è pure nella posizione forte, del rapporto.  Falle bene le tue valutazioni, prima di arrivare magari a dargli dello sfigato/frustrato eccetera....


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia Cara,
tu ci vedi questo, io ci vedo quello.
Conoscendo la timidezza, avendola curata, ho detto la mia.
Non ho letto tutta la seconda parte del pippone perché mi è bastato il primo pezzettino.


----------



## alberto15 (27 Dicembre 2020)

[QUOTE="Foglia, post: 2008628, member: ]con tutti gli uomini sulla faccia di questa terra, che desiderano solo scopare (e te lo dicono chiaro e tondo che non vogliono coinvolgimenti di sorta, nemmeno quelli di certi amanti che magari un minimo di sentimento ed investimento nella relazione  ce lo mettono pure)
[/QUOTE]
Interessante.... dici che la tipologia degli uomini descritti tra parentesi sono molto presenti melle storie tra amanti? O che la maggioranza sono uomini che vogliono solo sesso?


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Foglia Cara,
> tu ci vedi questo, io ci vedo quello.
> Conoscendo la timidezza, avendola curata, ho detto la mia.
> Non ho letto tutta la seconda parte del pippone perché mi è bastato il primo pezzettino.


Leggi quel che vuoi  

Però guarda: malgrado io sia un pò un "diesel", nel senso che quando piglio confidenza con le persone non mi fermo più  , fondamentalmente sono molto timida pure io 
Prova ne è quello che mi è recentemente capitato con il tizio che mi interessava, e parecchio: ne sono entrata in uno stato di soggezione. E non sono riuscita a fargli nemmeno le più banalissime tra le domande  . Roba che qui dentro me ne hanno dette un pò tutti, dall'"invitalo a cena", al "dopo il caffé digli se ti riaccompagna a casa", al "chiedigli come ti vede", eccetera eccetera . Ma non me la sono sentita, e capisco la frustrazione del non riuscire a fare certe domande .
Con l'altro (il famigerato sardo  ) che si è decisamente posto in maniera più spigliata, tutta questa timidezza non l'ho avuta (peccato solo che sia sparito, ma vabbé, è un dettaglio  ). E probabilmente una parte importante del discorso l'ha avuta anche il fatto che mi piaceva, ma non allo stesso modo dell'altro (taccio la frustrazione, su cui oramai rido anche un pò su, per cui buon segno) di quando questo seguita a scrivermi (non da ultimo ieri), e io oramai anziché dare corda, saluto e poi mi taccio, o poco più 

MA se non fossi stata (anche) timida, qualche messaggio un pò "oltre" mi sarebbe ben partito, e soprattutto se mi fosse uscito di scrivergli o dirgli, ad esempio quando mi ha detto "io sono qui" (piglio esempi miei che mi viene più facile e utile ragionarci su), "bene, anche io: puoi venire a trovarmi a casa?", anche in modo meno sfacciato, beh.... non credo possa parlarsi di timidezza. Timidezza è reagire come ho fatto io, che gli ho risposto "va bene, alla prima occasione in cui passo nella tua zona, te lo dico", lasciando di fatto cadere il discorso.

E aggiungo questo: DENTRO DI ME sarei andata da lui all'istante. Ma, poi, mi sono messa a pensare al suo modo di esprimersi. Che di fatto un "io sono qui" non significa un emerito cazzo. E mi sono bloccata. A dirla tutta e bene, prima aveva chiesto quando ci saremmo rivisti, subito dopo aggiungendo "anche con calma, io sono qui". Di mezzo c'era stata una mia risposta titubante (non la ricordo nemmeno bene, e faccio bene a rimuoverla dalla testa, probabilmente . Una roba tipo una replica di quel che gli ho ribadito dopo, vale a dire "quando capita, volentieri". Che comunica soltanto un rapporto di amicizia, per di più alla lontana (considerato che stavo già senza lavoro, e lui aveva una marea di tempo anche se lavora). Non mi è riuscito di comunicargli altro. Dopo di che, nemmeno lui è il mago della comunicazione chiara , ma non posso scaricare addosso a lui i miei .... più che non detti, detti. Non so se è chiaro.

Ma QUESTA è appunto la timidezza. Quella del tizio a me non pare timidezza.

Domanda: tu, da timido, scriveresti (o avresti scritto, visto che hai corretto la tua timidezza) ad una  una frase del tipo "guarda che allora passo ai fatti?", dopo averle mandato messaggini sdolcinati e avere verificato che li abbia graditi? Io no. Io magari piglio pure l'iniziativa di invitarti fuori per un caffé. Se rifiuti, non te lo domando certo più. E se accetti ma poi capisco che te ne stai imbalsamato (quali ne siano i motivi), io non faccio altro se non "imbalsamarmi" anch'io. Ho avuto la prova poco tempo fa eh. E mi piaceva pure parecchio


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Interessante.... dici che la tipologia degli uomini descritti tra parentesi sono molto presenti melle storie tra amanti? O che la maggioranza sono uomini che vogliono solo sesso?


Non ho esperienza, se non di quello che ho letto qui dentro 
Sarebbe bello aprirci un 3D in cui ciascuno dicesse la propria senza troppi giri di parole.

In realtà penso che - nell'ipotesi migliore - sia davvero una questione che ha mille sfumature. Diceva a volte bene @Nocciola, ad esempio, che tra l'amore e la più completa indifferenza c'è l'oceano. Credo possa rendere l'idea di alcune relazioni che non sono finalizzate solo al "buco" o al vibratore umano. Però, ripeto, non ne ho esperienza. A me hanno colpita anche le modalità ritenute "normali", per molti, di salutarsi. E' una roba che mi ha fatto riflettere parecchio (ed è uscita anche a proposito del mio rapporto con il sardo). Per molti qui è normalissimo scaricare l'amante.... al limite con un messaggio. Tanti saluti, è stato bello, ma ora preferisco di no, non posso più, o altro  E parlo di ipotesi in cui non sono sopraggiunti litigi. Quindi ipotesi in cui ci si lascia bene. E molti hanno detto "ecchissenefrega di come ti lascia". Per me non è solo forma. Ed è proprio una cosa che non capisco. Ma mi hanno fatta riflettere molte delle risposte che ho avuto qua dentro. Dove nello specifico il sardo mica era il mio amante. Era un amico, con qualche forma di confidenza che lasciava intendere che alla prima occasione utile ci sarebbe anche potuto essere altro. Altro non c'è stato, io comunque (poi in questi tempi è anche lecito preoccuparsi se uno non risponde per due settimane a un tuo "come stai?") preferisco essere come sono. Però certe risposte danno un'idea precisa di cosa sono molta parte di quelle relazioni. Non è un discorso che riguarda solo gli amanti, però. E aggiungo purtroppo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Leggi quel che vuoi
> 
> Però guarda: malgrado io sia un pò un "diesel", nel senso che quando piglio confidenza con le persone non mi fermo più  , fondamentalmente sono molto timida pure io
> Prova ne è quello che mi è recentemente capitato con il tizio che mi interessava, e parecchio: ne sono entrata in uno stato di soggezione. E non sono riuscita a fargli nemmeno le più banalissime tra le domande  . Roba che qui dentro me ne hanno dette un pò tutti, dall'"invitalo a cena", al "dopo il caffé digli se ti riaccompagna a casa", al "chiedigli come ti vede", eccetera eccetera . Ma non me la sono sentita, e capisco la frustrazione del non riuscire a fare certe domande .
> ...


Ma sai ci sono vari tipi di timidezza. C’è pure quella di alcuni attori che sembrano disinvolti solo perché si sentono protetti e rassicurati da un copione.
Non è escluso che vi sia una categoria di timidi che si rassicura e trova disinvoltura interpretando la parte dell‘amante con tutte le battute previste.
Mi è successo, incontrando persone conosciute in rete, qui, ma anche altrove, di trovarle più timide o meno di quanto apparissero con lo scudo della comunicazione mediata.
Però io timida non sono, lo sai,  e trovo che molti timidi semplicemente tengano sotto controllo la sfacciataggine.
C’è di tutto. Pincopallino si definisce timido.


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sai ci sono vari tipi di timidezza. C’è pure quella di alcuni attori che sembrano disinvolti solo perché si sentono protetti e rassicurati da un copione.
> Non è escluso che vi sia una categoria di timidi che si rassicura e trova disinvoltura interpretando la Marte dell‘amante con tutte le battute previste.
> Mi è successo, incontrando persone conosciute in rete, qui, ma anche altrove, di trovarle più timide o meno di quanto apparissero con lo scudo della comunicazione mediata.
> Però io timida non sono, lo sai,  e trovo che molti timidi semplicemente tengano sotto controllo la sfacciataggine.
> C’è di tutto. Pincopallino si definisce timido.


Tu mi conosci, e sai che tutto sommato sono spigliata, se sono in compagnia non mi tiro certo indietro nel far conversazione, una volta sciolto il ghiaccio sono un fiume in piena . Eppure in certi frangenti divento di una timidezza che fa imbarazzo persino a me   .

Mi trovi timida, tu che mi conosci? Prova un giudizio "scisso", dai discorsi del forum (e anche dalla mia definizione  ). Mi interessa sapere cosa si vede dal di fuori.
(Tu timida NON lo sei, o meglio: a me non lo sembri  ).


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Foglia Cara,
> tu ci vedi questo, io ci vedo quello.
> Conoscendo la timidezza, avendola curata, ho detto la mia.
> Non ho letto tutta la seconda parte del pippone perché mi è bastato il primo pezzettino.


Pensi veramente che sia timido, e non sia invece una tattica per capire la soggetta?


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Pensi veramente che sia timido, e non sia invece una tattica per capire la soggetta?


Io posso dire (perché ho immaginato la situazione SU DI ME) che ringrazierei il Cielo, se fossi timida come il tipo in questione (ma pure solo la metà).... Sai che acchiappo? 
O perlomeno non mi rimarrebbe (un pò) la frustrazione di non averci nemmeno provato, in certi frangenti


----------



## Gisella78 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Pensi veramente che sia timido, e non sia invece una tattica per capire la soggetta?


Una tattica per capire cosa precisamente?


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Una tattica per capire cosa precisamente?


Se veramente non te ne fosse importato niente, non saresti qui a chiederti il perché. 
La prossima volta che lo vedrai cosa farai?


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io posso dire (perché ho immaginato la situazione SU DI ME) che ringrazierei il Cielo, se fossi timida come il tipo in questione (ma pure solo la metà).... Sai che acchiappo?
> O perlomeno non mi rimarrebbe (un pò) la frustrazione di non averci nemmeno provato, in certi frangenti


Ma ti saresti sbilanciata con dichiarazioni e messaggi se fossi stata 'timida "?


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma ti saresti sbilanciata con dichiarazioni e messaggi se fossi stata 'timida "?


No. O almeno: dipende dalla persona che ho davanti. Capitato di buttar lì un "mi fa piacere vederti", ma ossignùr.... dubito possa essere un grande sbilanciamento  . Ti posso dire che con il tizio di cui ho più volte parlato, ancora oggi, da parte mia, c'è proprio più timore che con altri a lasciarmi un pò andare. Non dico chissà cosa, eh. Ma la stessa cosa l'ho percepita da parte sua. E' una roba strana, tipo anche ieri mi ha scritto una cosa che avrebbe ben potuto dire altrove. Foglia la genia come reagisce secondo te? A momenti gli rispondevo con un monosillabo. Ci eravamo fatti anche gli auguri per Natale, e tanto per dire (ridiamoci su, a sto punto  ): onde evitare la sua telefonata (giuro!) gli ho mandato un messaggio io anticipando ampiamente i tempi (tipo 5 giorni prima di Natale  ). Idem lui comunque: quando scrive di sua iniziativa, non smette più. Agli auguri ha risposto con un "anche a te". Ma guarda, oramai ho smesso o quasi di farmi certe domande  . Siccome però non sono ancora del tutto insensibile a lui, non nego che a volte mi sento un pò scema 

Di sicuro credo che una persona timida non mandi messaggi chiari e inequivocabili (sia pure esplorativi) a una persona sul posto di lavoro, meno che meno dopo un "no" ricevuto ad un invito che ci riprovi altre dieci volte. E meno che meno ancora che scriva robe del tipo "allora passo ai fatti". Io che sono semi-timida al limite butto una battuta. Ultimamente comunque c'è stato uno che ha tentato un approccio con abbraccini ed emoticon varie, ma non sapendo se fossero di amicizia o altro (non è sempre così chiaro con tutti), ho risposto cordialmente, ma non ho dato minimamente corda. Credo che davvero per non stare cent'anni a pensare alle intenzioni altrui ci voglia interesse da parte di entrambi, e che almeno uno dei due non sia timido .


----------



## Gisella78 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se veramente non te ne fosse importato niente, non saresti qui a chiederti il perché.
> La prossima volta che lo vedrai cosa farai?


Onestamente non lo so.. leggendo anche i vostri commenti, però, mi sto capacitando del fatto che sul posto di lavoro meglio evitare certe situazioni... Ancor di più se ho ancora dei dubbi che la persona in questione riesca a trattenere eventuali emozioni. .dice di nn aver mai tradito la sua compagna, sparisce quando gli faccio intuire che c'è un'altra persona dalla quale sono presa e x la quale il mio matrimonio sta agli sgoccioli...no no !!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Onestamente non lo so.. leggendo anche i vostri commenti, però, mi sto capacitando del fatto che sul posto di lavoro meglio evitare certe situazioni... Ancor di più se ho ancora dei dubbi che la persona in questione riesca a trattenere eventuali emozioni. .dice di nn aver mai tradito la sua compagna, sparisce quando gli faccio intuire che c'è un'altra persona dalla quale sono presa e x la quale il mio matrimonio sta agli sgoccioli...no no !!


Ma secondo me il rischio che lui non trattenga le emozioni proprio non c’è


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Onestamente non lo so.. leggendo anche i vostri commenti, però, mi sto capacitando del fatto che sul posto di lavoro meglio evitare certe situazioni... Ancor di più se ho ancora dei dubbi che la persona in questione riesca a trattenere eventuali emozioni. .dice di nn aver mai tradito la sua compagna, *sparisce quando gli faccio intuire che c'è un'altra persona dalla quale sono presa e x la quale il mio matrimonio sta agli sgoccioli*...no no !!


Vabbè 
Se addirittura gli hai parlato di una persona PER LA QUALE il tuo matrimonio sta agli sgoccioli, credo bene che sparisca. Ma mica per altro. Ti ha sondata per verificare che non fossi una che si accozza. Ha capito che la storia dell'altra persona è una balla (è proprio inverosimile che ci sia uno per il quale pianteresti un matrimonio, e al contempo - cioè nel momento in cui dovresti essere presa dall'altro - uno le cui avances non ti dispiacciono). Va bene tutto, ma facevi prima a fargli credere a Babbo Natale eh . Il fatto stesso che tu dica che il tuo matrimonio è agli sgoccioli è stato un potentissimo deterrente, comunque. Senza volere, ora ti basta semplicemente rientrare nei ranghi senza avere il capo "contro" di te.
Tranquilla che secondo me ti lascerà in pace, l'ultima cosa che desiderano quelli che vogliono stare nella loro relazione e concedersi qualche "sfizio" è una che trova un altro per uscire dalla propria coppia


----------



## perplesso (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Onestamente non lo so.. leggendo anche i vostri commenti, però, mi sto capacitando del fatto che sul posto di lavoro meglio evitare certe situazioni... Ancor di più se ho ancora dei dubbi che la persona in questione riesca a trattenere eventuali emozioni. .dice di nn aver mai tradito la sua compagna, sparisce quando gli faccio intuire che c'è un'altra persona dalla quale sono presa e x la quale il mio matrimonio sta agli sgoccioli...no no !!


quindi sei sposata, cotta di un tizio per il quale stai addirittura pensando di ribaltare il tavolo (e con lui il caffè lo prendi o ti fai pregare 10 volte?) e stai a pensare se darla o meno ad uno che da come lo descrive è un tipico pescatore a strascico che ha trovato una che pare alquanto disponibile.....riassumo giusto?

guarda, non stare a ribaltare il tavolo per il tizio misterioso e se hai voglia di scopare, tieniti questo qui, chè mi pare più adatto.

chè secondo me tu conosci l'amore come io conosco la fisica dei buchi neri supermassicci


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Pensi veramente che sia timido, e non sia invece una tattica per capire la soggetta?


Io penso nulla Non conoscendolo.
Ho dato solo una delle versioni possibili sulla base di quello che lei ha scritto.
Di fatto qui ognuno dice la sua, non vedo perché la mia debba essere contestata.
eppure lo conosce solo Gisella.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Leggi quel che vuoi
> 
> Però guarda: malgrado io sia un pò un "diesel", nel senso che quando piglio confidenza con le persone non mi fermo più  , fondamentalmente sono molto timida pure io
> Prova ne è quello che mi è recentemente capitato con il tizio che mi interessava, e parecchio: ne sono entrata in uno stato di soggezione. E non sono riuscita a fargli nemmeno le più banalissime tra le domande  . Roba che qui dentro me ne hanno dette un pò tutti, dall'"invitalo a cena", al "dopo il caffé digli se ti riaccompagna a casa", al "chiedigli come ti vede", eccetera eccetera . Ma non me la sono sentita, e capisco la frustrazione del non riuscire a fare certe domande .
> ...


È troppo...un ia fo.
Non riesci a tradurre tutto in 5 righe escluse le parolacce?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu mi conosci, e sai che tutto sommato sono spigliata, se sono in compagnia non mi tiro certo indietro nel far conversazione, una volta sciolto il ghiaccio sono un fiume in piena . Eppure in certi frangenti divento di una timidezza che fa imbarazzo persino a me   .
> 
> Mi trovi timida, tu che mi conosci? Prova un giudizio "scisso", dai discorsi del forum (e anche dalla mia definizione  ). Mi interessa sapere cosa si vede dal di fuori.
> (Tu timida NON lo sei, o meglio: a me non lo sembri  ).


Tu sei inizialmente timida. La timidezza non ha niente a che vedere con la riservatezza, proprio può combinarsi o no. Io timida non sono, ma sono riservata. Non ho alcuno spirito esibizionista, presente invece in quei timidi che sono esibizionisti timorosi dei giudizi.


----------



## Gisella78 (27 Dicembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi sei sposata, cotta di un tizio per il quale stai addirittura pensando di ribaltare il tavolo (e con lui il caffè lo prendi o ti fai pregare 10 volte?) e stai a pensare se darla o meno ad uno che da come lo descrive è un tipico pescatore a strascico che ha trovato una che pare alquanto disponibile.....riassumo giusto?
> 
> guarda, non stare a ribaltare il tavolo per il tizio misterioso e se hai voglia di scopare, tieniti questo qui, chè mi pare più adatto.
> 
> chè secondo me tu conosci l'amore come io conosco la fisica dei buchi neri supermassicci


Ma scusate, ho conosciuto una persona per la quale ho deciso di ribaltare il mio matrimonio...con cui ancora nn ho una storia ufficiale..e voglio divertirmi un po' con una persona per la quale provo attrazione...ma qual è il problema? Tutti santi qui eh?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ma scusate, ho conosciuto una persona per la quale ho deciso di ribaltare il mio matrimonio...con cui ancora nn ho una storia ufficiale..e voglio divertirmi un po' con una persona per la quale provo attrazione...ma qual è il problema? Tutti santi qui eh?


No no nessun santo. Certo che se hai qualcuno per cui ribaltare il matrimonio si pensa che sia qualcuno di molto importante (se no perché ribaltare il matrimonio?) per cui perché avere anche l’esigenza di divertirti?
Divertiti ma non ribaltare il matrimonio per nessuno che non ne valga la pena


----------



## Gisella78 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No no nessun santo. Certo che se hai qualcuno per cui ribaltare il matrimonio si pensa che sia qualcuno di molto importante (se no perché ribaltare il matrimonio?) per cui perché avere anche l’esigenza di divertirti?
> Divertiti ma non ribaltare il matrimonio per nessuno che non ne valga la pena


----------



## alberto15 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ma scusate, ho conosciuto una persona per la quale ho deciso di ribaltare il mio matrimonio...con cui ancora nn ho una storia ufficiale..e voglio divertirmi un po' con una persona per la quale provo attrazione...ma qual è il problema? Tutti santi qui eh?


Fai bene ,  non credo che qui o anche "fuori" nessuno possa mettersi sul piedistallo


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


>


È ironico?
No perché ho detto la stessa cosa che hai contestato ad un altro utente


----------



## Gisella78 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È ironico?
> No perché ho detto la stessa cosa che hai contestato ad un altro utente


In effetti anche a me è stato contestato che un uomo innamorato al 100% nn vada in giro a cercare nuovi stimoli, poi mi è stato detto l'esatto opposto da te...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> In effetti anche a me è stato contestato che un uomo innamorato al 100% nn vada in giro a cercare nuovi stimoli, poi mi è stato detto l'esatto opposto da te...


Tu hai parlato di matrimonio infelice, uomo frustrato ecc ecc 
Può non essere innamorato ma essere sereno nel suo matrimonio senza avere frustrazioni
I legami sono fatti di molte cose
Infatti non cercava una nuova moglie, vuol dire che quella che ha gli va bene
Tu invece hai già un sostituto per tuo marito d si suppone che se è così importante da sostituire tuo marito sei nella fase di innamoramento avuta che difficilmente prevede la voglia di divertirsi con altri


----------



## perplesso (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ma scusate, ho conosciuto una persona per la quale ho deciso di ribaltare il mio matrimonio...con cui ancora nn ho una storia ufficiale..e voglio divertirmi un po' con una persona per la quale provo attrazione...ma qual è il problema? Tutti santi qui eh?


io non sono un santo e non ci tengo ad esserlo, ma il tuo è un ragionamento da scema.   vuoi ribaltare il tuo matrimonio dopo appena 4 anni per uno con cui non hai una storia "ufficiale" (almeno ci scopi o no?) ed intanto vuoi sapere se puoi divertirti col tuo capo senza complicazioni.

ma startene da sola e fare collezione di cazzi, no?   tanto mi sembri una che si annoia presto degli uomini


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Scrivo per la prima volta , vi racconto in breve: ho cambiato lavoro da circa tre mesi, con il nuovo titolare si instaura subito un certo feeling, dovuto anche al fatto che abbiamo la stessa eta (40 anni ) Mi chiama anche due tre volte al giorno con delle scuse banali, crea occasioni per rimanere da soli in ufficio senza mai alzare un dito o fare allusioni..fino a quando in un messaggio WhatsApp mi manda cuoricini e faccine con baci..io lo rispondo allo stesso modo e lui scrive: attenta che poi passo a quelli veri ma peccato,sei sposata ...io gli faccio capire che la cosa mi fa piacere, quindi aggiunge che allora ci avrebbe provato...mi invita a prendere un caffè,io rifiuto, lui ci riprova altre 10 volte fino a che cedo: ma lui anche sta volta è stato rispettoso e nn ha alzato un dito visto che gli avevo detto che si doveva trattare solo di un caffè...gli dico che sono impegnata e che nn me la sento di andare oltre, a questo punto mi dice di esserlo anche lui , che nn ha mai tradito ma che nn riesce a frenarsi...per farla breve inizia a dirmi cose del tipo che gli piaccio molto, che nn vede l'ora di restare da solo con me e alla fine decido di cedere...*gli premetto che avevo ancora dei dubbi visto che sono sposata e nn ho mai tradito*,mai parlato di essere innamorata di lui ma ad un certo punto mi scrive: basta che nn ti innamori.. ora la mia domanda è: premesso che ancora nn siamo rimasti da soli, mi trovo davanti ad un classico sciupa femmine, questa frase proprio nn la riesco ad inserire nel contesto visto che gli ho premesso di tenere alla persona con cui sto, o era un modo per carpire le mie reali intenzioni?


Io non ci sto più a capire niente


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei *inizialmente timida*. La timidezza non ha niente a che vedere con la riservatezza, proprio può combinarsi o no. Io timida non sono, ma sono riservata. Non ho alcuno spirito esibizionista, presente invece in quei timidi che sono esibizionisti timorosi dei giudizi.


Inizialmente timida. A livello generale, mi corrisponde abbastanza, sì


----------



## Skorpio (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Onestamente non lo so.. leggendo anche i vostri commenti, però, mi sto capacitando del fatto che sul posto di lavoro meglio evitare certe situazioni... Ancor di più se ho ancora dei dubbi che la persona in questione riesca a trattenere eventuali emozioni. .dice di nn aver mai tradito la sua compagna, sparisce quando gli faccio intuire che c'è un'altra persona dalla quale sono presa e x la quale il mio matrimonio sta agli sgoccioli...no no !!


Dipende dai colleghi di lavoro, non dal posto di lavoro.

Il posto lo fa chi ci sta dentro

Tornando al tuo contesto, effettivamente
Questo qui  mi sembra uno sciabigotto


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> È troppo...un ia fo.
> Non riesci a tradurre tutto in 5 righe escluse le parolacce?


Provo a fare esercizio di sintesi. Capisco cosa sia la timidezza verso talune persone, perché l'ho provata e la sto provando verso una persona in particolare. E finisce che mi blocco, ed esprimo tutto il contrario di quello che gli vorrei dire.

Rifaccio la domanda a te :  da timido, scriveresti (o avresti scritto, visto che hai corretto la tua timidezza) ad una una frase del tipo "guarda che allora passo ai fatti?", dopo averle mandato messaggini sdolcinati e avere verificato che li abbia graditi? Così, come approccio.


----------



## Lostris (27 Dicembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> io non sono un santo e non ci tengo ad esserlo, ma il tuo è un ragionamento da scema.   vuoi ribaltare il tuo matrimonio dopo appena 4 anni per uno con cui non hai una storia "ufficiale" (*almeno ci scopi o no?*) ed intanto vuoi sapere se puoi divertirti col tuo capo senza complicazioni.
> 
> ma startene da sola e fare collezione di cazzi, no?   tanto mi sembri una che si annoia presto degli uomini


Dice di non aver mai tradito


----------



## Marjanna (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ma scusate, ho conosciuto una persona per la quale ho deciso di ribaltare il mio matrimonio...con cui ancora nn ho una storia ufficiale..e voglio divertirmi un po' con una persona per la quale provo attrazione...ma qual è il problema? Tutti santi qui eh?


E' un po' strano quanto racconti Gisella. Un matrimonio finisce per se stessi, non per una persona esterna alla coppia. Percui se decidi di porre fine al tuo matrimonio, ti rechi da un avvocato prima di tutto. Ma tu parli di ribaltare, non parli di termine, e prima non hai parlato di volerti divertire con un uomo ma di alternativa alla routine (matrimoniale?).
Poi fai riferimento ad una terza persona, da cui dici di essere presa anche se non è mai accaduto niente tra voi. E metti in mezzo questa persona nel tuo matrimonio, almeno a parole. E' occupata anche questa terza persona?
Per quanto riguarda il titolare nessuno di noi può darti garanzie al 100% che il divertimento non ti crei qualche problema. Però non capisco il rendiconto che gli hai fatto sulla tua vita privata. Questo già sa di tuo marito, sa di un altro, però ti vuoi divertire e non vuoi rogne.


----------



## Gisella78 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' un po' strano quanto racconti Gisella. Un matrimonio finisce per se stessi, non per una persona esterna alla coppia. Percui se decidi di porre fine al tuo matrimonio, ti rechi da un avvocato prima di tutto. Ma tu parli di ribaltare, non parli di termine, e prima non hai parlato di volerti divertire con un uomo ma di alternativa alla routine (matrimoniale?).
> Poi fai riferimento ad una terza persona, da cui dici di essere presa anche se non è mai accaduto niente tra voi. E metti in mezzo questa persona nel tuo matrimonio, almeno a parole. E' occupata anche questa terza persona?
> Per quanto riguarda il titolare nessuno di noi può darti garanzie al 100% che il divertimento non ti crei qualche problema. Però non capisco il rendiconto che gli hai fatto sulla tua vita privata. Questo già sa di tuo marito, sa di un altro, però ti vuoi divertire e non vuoi rogne.


Ribaltare nel senso di porre fine, sicuramente non è solo queste terza persona la causa, ma la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso...non è impegnato, si , il titolare sa di mio marito, sa tutto anche del fatto che c'è una terza persona della quale sono presa


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ribaltare nel senso di porre fine, sicuramente non è solo queste terza persona la causa, ma la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso...non è impegnato, si , il titolare sa di mio marito, sa tutto anche del fatto che c'è una terza persona della quale sono presa


Non sappiamo che tipo di lavoro svolgi, ma in un posto di lavoro dove il capo ci prova non resterei un minuto.
Nel lavoro ci vuole serietà. Chi mette in mezzo il sesso, poi lo usa anche a scopo ricattatorio.


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> O probabilmente me dira quello che vuole sentirsi dire.





Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ribaltare nel senso di porre fine, sicuramente non è solo queste terza persona la causa, ma la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso...non è impegnato, si , il titolare sa di mio marito, sa tutto anche del fatto che c'è una terza persona della quale sono presa


Sei pericolosa, spero per loro che si fermino


----------



## Gisella78 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sappiamo che tipo di lavoro svolgi, ma in un posto di lavoro dove il capo ci prova non resterei un minuto.
> Nel lavoro ci vuole serietà. Chi mette in mezzo il sesso, poi lo usa anche a scopo ricattatorio.


Eh speriamo di no... soprattutto se gli do buca


----------



## Gisella78 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sei pericolosa, spero per loro che si fermino


Perché sono pericolosa?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Perché sono pericolosa?


Perché per come ti sei presentata qui appari superficiale, volubile e avventata.


----------



## Gisella78 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché per come ti sei presentata qui appari superficiale, volubile e avventata.


Mah... superficiale forse lo sarei stata se avessi detto di volermi divertire avendo a casa un uomo che mi ama e che nn farebbe mai una cosa del genere a me... cornificando ripetutamente..ma ci stiamo per lasciare, nn c'è più amore tra noi ..ok, c è anche una terza persona con la quale mi sento solo e mi piace( visto che lo conosco da un po') poi che nel frattempo mi voglia divertire un po' nn faccio male a nessuno


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ribaltare nel senso di porre fine, sicuramente non è solo queste terza persona la causa, ma la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso...non è impegnato, si , il titolare sa di mio marito, sa tutto anche del fatto che *c'è una terza persona della quale sono presa*


Oramai sono curiosa   
Questa terza persona per cui il tuo matrimonio sarebbe agli sgoccioli ma con cui non hai tradito tuo marito , cosa ha fatto per "prenderti" al punto da attribuirgli addirittura il potere di salutare la persona che ti sei sposata? A sto punto vorrei capirlo


----------



## Blaise53 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Mi sa tanto di doverlo fare per vendetta e sotto sotto farlo sapere al quasi ex marito


----------



## Gisella78 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oramai sono curiosa
> Questa terza persona per cui il tuo matrimonio sarebbe agli sgoccioli ma con cui non hai tradito tuo marito , cosa ha fatto per "prenderti" al punto da attribuirgli addirittura il potere di salutare la persona che ti sei sposata? A sto punto vorrei capirlo


Semplicemente mi capisce, cosa nn semplice


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Semplicemente mi capisce, cosa nn semplice


Boh. tu hai detto che:
- non hai MAI tradito;
- ti senti con uno *per il quale* manderesti a monte il matrimonio;
- poi salta fuori (ma va????) che il matrimonio è agli sgoccioli per ben altro;
- il capo ti fa la corte (gradita), ma poi in fin dei conti è solo un frustrato in cerca di sesso;
- però un pò di leggerezza non guasta.

Senza offesa, ma chissà come fa a capirti costui


----------



## perplesso (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Mah... superficiale forse lo sarei stata se avessi detto di volermi divertire avendo a casa un uomo che mi ama e che nn farebbe mai una cosa del genere a me... cornificando ripetutamente..ma ci stiamo per lasciare, nn c'è più amore tra noi ..ok, c è anche una terza persona con la quale mi sento solo e mi piace( visto che lo conosco da un po') poi che nel frattempo mi voglia divertire un po' nn faccio male a nessuno


gli è che bisogna che ci intendiamo sul concetto di essere presi.   che in genere quando si è presi, non viene voglia di scopare col capo.

Poi magari questo qui è uno che si diverte se gli racconti che scopi col capo, ma  direi che in effetti sei affidabile come una banconota da 17 euro


----------



## Marjanna (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ribaltare nel senso di porre fine, sicuramente non è solo queste terza persona la causa, ma la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso...non è impegnato, si , il titolare sa di mio marito, sa tutto anche del fatto che c'è una terza persona della quale sono presa


Mi ero dimenticata che avevi iniziato dicendo che fin da subito tra te il titolare c'è stato feeling.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Mah... superficiale forse lo sarei stata se avessi detto di volermi divertire avendo a casa un uomo che mi ama e che nn farebbe mai una cosa del genere a me... cornificando ripetutamente..ma ci stiamo per lasciare, nn c'è più amore tra noi ..ok, c è anche una terza persona con la quale mi sento solo e mi piace( visto che lo conosco da un po') poi che nel frattempo mi voglia divertire un po' nn faccio male a nessuno


Per me ci stai trollando


----------



## Foglia (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Eh speriamo di no... soprattutto se gli do buca


E mi devi spiegare un'altra cosa: capisco che magari sul lavoro uno "sfogo" sulla propria situazione in casa possa anche scappare. Ma addirittura andare a raccontare al capo che semplicemente "ti senti" con una persona "che ti ha presa".... mi spieghi che senso ha? Non lo so: anche in previsione che questo ci provava, ma che ti aveva detto chiaramente che non era nulla di serio. Perché andargli a dire addirittura che c'è uno che ti prende?
Conosci uno da tre mesi, il contesto è comunque lavorativo (quindi vabbé, non credo che stiate tutto il tempo a parlare della vostra vita privata). Ora io non dico di essere ermetici: ma addirittura dire (nemmeno fosse il tuo migliore amico) che c'è uno che ti intriga.... al capo. Che ci prova. Non capisco. Avevi voglia di divertirti? Pigliavi e ci andavi a letto (con tutti i rischi connessi al fatto che si tratta del capo di lavoro). Ma poi: se la terza persona di cui parli ti piglia di più, ed è addirittura libera, non hai pensato di provarci con lui? Tanto, se il marito lo stai lasciando.....
Non dirmi che sei timida anche tu


----------



## perplesso (27 Dicembre 2020)

lo sai che questo è il forum della timidezza


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Provo a fare esercizio di sintesi. Capisco cosa sia la timidezza verso talune persone, perché l'ho provata e la sto provando verso una persona in particolare. E finisce che mi blocco, ed esprimo tutto il contrario di quello che gli vorrei dire.
> 
> Rifaccio la domanda a te :  da timido, scriveresti (o avresti scritto, visto che hai corretto la tua timidezza) ad una una frase del tipo "guarda che allora passo ai fatti?", dopo averle mandato messaggini sdolcinati e avere verificato che li abbia graditi? Così, come approccio.


Si Foglia l’ho fatto, un passo avanti e tre indietro; mi accade con tutte da sempre ma con lei di più, mi sono ridicolizzato, avrà pensato che sono tutte chiacchiere e distintivo e con lei effettivamente lo sono stato.
Meno male solo con lei.
Inutile dirti che non ci ho ancora fatto nulla e la vedo in settimana e staremo da soli tutto il giorno.
E come tutte le altre volte io lavorero in silenzio In attesa di qualcosa che non verrà. E lei pure.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io penso nulla Non conoscendolo.
> Ho dato solo una delle versioni possibili sulla base di quello che lei ha scritto.
> Di fatto qui ognuno dice la sua, non vedo perché la mia debba essere contestata.
> eppure lo conosce solo Gisella.


Ma tu quando hai fatto il timidone, ti sei esplicitato come il capo di Gisella? 
sei tu per caso il capo, di Gisella? 
Furbacchione


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2020)

Se Gisella è del 78 no....non sono io....la mia amica l‘e’ puse giuina....


----------



## Vera (27 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Rifaccio la domanda a te :  da timido, scriveresti (o avresti scritto, visto che hai corretto la tua timidezza) ad una una frase del tipo "guarda che allora passo ai fatti?", dopo averle mandato messaggini sdolcinati e avere verificato che li abbia graditi? Così, come approccio.


Questo non fa testo. I timidi, in genere, con i messaggi si sentono molto più a loro agio.


Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me ci stai trollando


Magari


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Questo non fa testo. I timidi, in genere, con i messaggi si sentono molto più a loro agio.
> 
> Magari


Hai ragione. Sono sempre ottimista


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se Gisella è del 78 no....non sono io....la mia amica l‘e’ puse giuina....


Sporcaccione


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sporcaccione


Sempre di almeno 18 anni e un giorno, anche se non sono mai sceso sotto i 30.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sempre di almeno 18 anni e un giorno, anche se non sono mai sceso sotto i 30.


In un vecchio film dicevano sotto i 18 protette dalla legge sopra gli 80 dalla natura


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> In un vecchio film dicevano sotto i 18 protette dalla legge sopra gli 80 dalla natura


L’idea di farlo con una coetanea der mi fio...non mi garba.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> L’idea di farlo con una coetanea der mi fio...non mi garba.


Ti si smorza l'ormone, cuore di babbo


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ti si smorza l'ormone, cuore di babbo


Parecchio.


----------



## Lanyanjing (28 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Scrivo per la prima volta , vi racconto in breve: ho cambiato lavoro da circa tre mesi, con il nuovo titolare si instaura subito un certo feeling, dovuto anche al fatto che abbiamo la stessa eta (40 anni ) Mi chiama anche due tre volte al giorno con delle scuse banali, crea occasioni per rimanere da soli in ufficio senza mai alzare un dito o fare allusioni..fino a quando in un messaggio WhatsApp mi manda cuoricini e faccine con baci..io lo rispondo allo stesso modo e lui scrive: attenta che poi passo a quelli veri ma peccato,sei sposata ...io gli faccio capire che la cosa mi fa piacere, quindi aggiunge che allora ci avrebbe provato...mi invita a prendere un caffè,io rifiuto, lui ci riprova altre 10 volte fino a che cedo: ma lui anche sta volta è stato rispettoso e nn ha alzato un dito visto che gli avevo detto che si doveva trattare solo di un caffè...gli dico che sono impegnata e che nn me la sento di andare oltre, a questo punto mi dice di esserlo anche lui , che nn ha mai tradito ma che nn riesce a frenarsi...per farla breve inizia a dirmi cose del tipo che gli piaccio molto, che nn vede l'ora di restare da solo con me e alla fine decido di cedere...gli premetto che avevo ancora dei dubbi visto che sono sposata e nn ho mai tradito,mai parlato di essere innamorata di lui ma ad un certo punto mi scrive: basta che nn ti innamori.. ora la mia domanda è: premesso che ancora nn siamo rimasti da soli, mi trovo davanti ad un classico sciupa femmine, questa frase proprio nn la riesco ad inserire nel contesto visto che gli ho premesso di tenere alla persona con cui sto, o era un modo per carpire le mie reali intenzioni?


Ciao Gisella 78,

"no strings attached" è questo il senso dell'affermazione del tuo titolare.

Comunque sul lavoro, un titolare che si comporta in questa maniera con i dipendenti è un "cazzone". Anche io nel mio piccolo volessi, ho un paio di colleghe che so bene che sarebbero molto felici di diventare le mie amanti ma da responsabile d'azienda non mi sogno minimamente di provarci. 

Se vuoi un consiglio, prima di pensare "lo faccio o non lo faccio con il capo" mi cercherei un nuovo lavoro... titolari del genere hanno la caratteristica di far fallire le aziende... trovi l'amante sbagliata e l'azienda è andata...


----------



## Foglia (28 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si Foglia l’ho fatto, un passo avanti e tre indietro; mi accade con tutte da sempre ma con lei di più, mi sono ridicolizzato, avrà pensato che sono tutte chiacchiere e distintivo e con lei effettivamente lo sono stato.
> Meno male solo con lei.
> Inutile dirti che non ci ho ancora fatto nulla e la vedo in settimana e staremo da soli tutto il giorno.
> E come tutte le altre volte io lavorero in silenzio In attesa di qualcosa che non verrà. E lei pure.


E vabbè, dai 

Mi hai fatto venire in mente che - anziché continuare ad essere estremamente timida con il mio tizio in questione - potrei a questo punto usarlo un pò da palestra 
Nel senso: se tanto devo arrivare al punto di non  avere nemmeno piacere a sentirlo (nel senso che diventa occasione di imbarazzo, malgrado poi riesca a parlarci), perso per perso - da quel punto di vista - tanto varrebbe essere meno timida e....  que sera sera 

Davvero a rifletterci bene, tutta questa timidezza (almeno da parte mia) è una gran strunzata. In teoria è  tutto chiaro, ma poi in pratica....


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Ciao Gisella 78,
> 
> "no strings attached" è questo il senso dell'affermazione del tuo titolare.
> 
> ...


Sfatato: il capo e la segretaria.
Caro il caxxo e la figa non ragionano.


----------



## Foglia (28 Dicembre 2020)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sfatato: il capo e la segretaria.
> Caro il caxxo e la figa non ragionano.


Ma non è vero, dai.
E sei tu il primo a ripeterlo sempre (non da ultimo quando dici che la trombata è più o meno una roba fine a se stessa).

Il cazzo e la figa non sono "entità" a parte eh, rispetto a noi.


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Io non faccio testo. Ma ho visto persone che per un cazzo e na'pucchiacca,  si sono rovinate la vita.


----------



## Foglia (28 Dicembre 2020)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Io non faccio testo. Ma ho visto persone che per un cazzo e na'pucchiacca,  si sono rovinate la vita.


Ho capito cosa vuoi dire. Ma non per questo diventa "la norma". Dipende poi anche dal tipo, di relazione. Tempo fa (parecchio oramai) ho incontrato una mia ex compagna di liceo (per caso), la quale mi disse che stava vivendo una relazione con il suo capo. Non era impegnato, era una relazione alla luce del sole. Con tutti i "rischi" ugualmente connessi, eh. Ma si vedeva (era tangibile) che lei in questa relazione ci credeva. Non so ad oggi come sia andata a finire, fu un incontro del tutto casuale cui non ne sono seguiti altri. Spero per lei che sia finita bene, qualunque esito abbia avuto la storia 
Ma se già da una parte ti si manifesta ben chiaro il tipo di "scambio" che puoi avere nel rapporto, dico che - a maggior ragione - alcune "valutazioni" devono entrare eccome, prima di decidere "se sì" o "se no". Lui (il capo) le sta facendo eccome, ad esempio. O le ha già fatte. Gisella la vedo davvero come quella che non solo non ci sta a capire più niente, ma è in balia di una cosa e del suo contrario. E allora sì che, quando c'è una terza persona che però è più che altro nella nostra mente, quando si pensa di mandare a monte un matrimonio PER quella persona (seppellendo i motivi che ben si sanno, e che di fatto non rendono certamente quella persona la causa per cui il matrimonio è alla frutta), quando ci si sente attratti da uno (il capo) che però fondamentalmente "è un frustrato" (perché sa quello che vuole, nel bene e nel male, non voglio giudicare), il rischio che dici tu è veramente molto alto. Però il sesso in tutto questo lo vedo più come un mezzo, per potersi rovinare la vita. Non il movente, spero sia chiaro. Se uno nella testa ha un gran casino, fa casino in ogni ambito in cui si muove, detto con altre parole. Credo poco a quelli che hanno "perso la testa" per la tizia. Credo più al fatto che la testa l'hanno scollegata già da tempo, e che la Tizia sia, al limite, un modo in più per dimostrarlo.


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2020)

do alla pari che alla fine Gisella non gliela da


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2020)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Io non faccio testo. Ma ho visto persone che per un cazzo e na'pucchiacca,  si sono rovinate la vita.


Forse era per una persona?


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (28 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che stile insopportabile!
> Ti piace uno così?


Perchè quello di lei com'é? A me sembrano fatti l'uno per l'altra.




Gisella78 ha detto:


> Mah...sarà come dire voi, ma da quando gli ho detto che nn c'è pericolo che possa innamorarmi di lui le attenzioni e i messaggi sono calati drasticamente...chi li capirà mai certi uomini...


Il punto è che ti rode che lui si sia defilato; pensavi di giocartelo e invece hai trovato uno che parla la tua stessa lingua ma meglio di te.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (28 Dicembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> do alla pari che alla fine Gisella non gliela da


Gliela da, gliela da


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Perchè quello di lei com'é? A me sembrano fatti l'uno per l'altra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lei non si capisce.
Ma lui è patetico


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (28 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei non si capisce.
> Ma lui è patetico



Ti dico come la vedo io: lei ci è cascata pensando di aver fatto chissà quale colpo e mò ci è rimasta male che lui, dopo aver sparato le quattro cazzate di rito, si sta defilando. Gli piace parecchio, altro che "altro ancora" e marito: se quello torna se la intorta tempo zero. Lui: che dire, uno dei tanti omuncoli in circolazione, niente di che. Però è anche vero che se gli uomini  si vendono in questo modo è perchè è pieno di donne che solitamente se l'accattano, no?


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2020)

chi altro scommette che alla fine Gisella nin gliela da?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> chi altro scommette che alla fine Gisella nin gliela da?


Gliela dà


----------



## Foglia (28 Dicembre 2020)

Per me no. Per ora i bookmakers la danno al 50%


----------



## Vera (28 Dicembre 2020)

Io dico che è lui che non glielo da.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> do alla pari che alla fine Gisella non gliela da


Gliela deve dare.
La fika e‘ di tutti, è un bene comune.


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2020)

temo riceverai dei dissensi su ciò


----------



## Vera (28 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Gliela deve dare.
> La fika e‘ di tutti, è un bene comune.


Adesso poi, la figa è mia e la do a chi dico io.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Dicembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Adesso poi, la figa è mia e la do a chi dico io.


L’importante è che tu la dia.


----------



## perplesso (29 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> L’importante è che tu la dia.


e te tu?


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Dicembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> e te tu?


Io cosa?


----------



## perplesso (29 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io cosa?


tu dai?


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Dicembre 2020)

Sempre sia l’ho dato.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Conseguenze su di me, ti riferisci ai sensi di colpa? Io nn vivo al momento una situazione felice all'interno del mio matrimonio...


Pensa te quanto sarà felice dopo il tradimento


----------



## Marjanna (29 Dicembre 2020)

...più alta dei cieli è la sua gloria. 
Preghiamo fratelli.


----------



## Lanyanjing (29 Dicembre 2020)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sfatato: il capo e la segretaria.
> *Caro il caxxo e la figa non ragionano.*


Hai ragione su questo, specialmente per gli uomini che tendono a ragionare più con i testicoli che con la testa.... ma quando sei titolare di un'azienda, bisogna essere professionali. Se proprio vuoi un amante...fuori dall'ambiente lavorativo...altrimenti ti ritrovi titolare di un'azienda con la segretaria che conta più di te...


----------



## ionio36 (29 Dicembre 2020)

Sembri cinica nella pianificazione. Sembri una che se la tira assai. Mi dispiace per quello sf.....to di tuo marito. Nel senso che ha avuto una grande sf...ga a sposarti.
....


----------



## ionio36 (29 Dicembre 2020)

Al giorno d'oggi mi dispiace dirlo, ma sposarsi ed avere un buon matrimonio è come vincere al superenalotto. Che triste alla prima difficoltà si trova un diversivo. Ma rimanete single e felici.


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2020)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Al giorno d'oggi mi dispiace dirlo, ma sposarsi ed avere un buon matrimonio è come vincere al superenalotto. Che triste *alla prima difficoltà si trova un diversivo*. Ma rimanete single e felici.


Questo però non lo sappiamo perché Gisella non lo ha detto. Ha detto che il matrimonio è al capolinea. E da un certo punto di vista, se sente che non è una relazione destinata a continuare, ben venga (più che il diversivo) la forza di separarsi (dubito che siano decisioni prese così, in leggerezza. Come posso pensare, pure se non ne sono certa, che Gisella mostri una bizzarra volubilità magari ANCHE in ragione del momento di crisi che sta attraversando. Non lo posso escludere.). Alla fine che ha fatto? Si è "consolata" platonicamente con uno con cui non ha combinato una emerita mazza, e si sta comportando goffamente con uno che se la vorrebbe trombare, a discapito forse del lavoro  (e qui viene un pò la parte più superficiale, secondo me).

Capisco molto meno la necessità di mettere davanti al proprio capo l'esistenza di una persona (un terzo) che di fatto non c'è  . Capisco cosa significa avere una persona che piace pure senza averci combinato nulla. Di qui a pensare che un matrimonio si ribalti "per quella persona", oppure di qui ad anteporre quella persona al capo (che è una o più potenziali scopate, questo è) in tutta franchezza non lo comprendo. Puoi anche rinunciare alla scopata perché hai in testa al momento un altro, ma che bisogno c'è di dirglielo? (Che poi probabilmente senza - credo - volerlo, questa cosa ha quietato, e di parecchio, costui).

Il problema secondo me per lei è quello di rendersi conto che la questione importante è la sua situazione: se lei stessa pensa DAVVERO di doversi separare "per un altro" (con cui "si parla"), purtroppo non ha minimamente chiari i problemi e le priorità. Di qui poi discende tutto il resto, a mio avviso.


----------



## ionio36 (29 Dicembre 2020)

Devo dire, pur condividendo molti aspetti di quello che dici, che al momento lei, non parli di separarsi (se non mi è sfuggito), ma bensì dica genericamente che non è un buon periodo. Inoltre dalle frasi che scrive,che sono molto brevi, (sembrano più degli imput), non usi mai la parola "amore", anche solo per negarlo. Parla solo in modo arido, di dare ed avere. Ed oggettivamente non le dispiacerebbe giostrarsi tra 2 masculi, più il 3° incomodo cioè il marito.


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2020)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Devo dire, pur condividendo molti aspetti di quello che dici, che al momento lei, non parli di separarsi (se non mi è sfuggito), ma bensì dica genericamente che non è un buon periodo. Inoltre dalle frasi che scrive,che sono molto brevi, (sembrano più degli imput), non usi mai la parola "amore", anche solo per negarlo. Parla solo in modo arido, di dare ed avere. Ed oggettivamente non le dispiacerebbe giostrarsi tra 2 masculi, più il 3° incomodo cioè il marito.


Ti posso dire che tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo l'oceano, a volte 

Poi, se sia di quelli scontentissimi del matrimonio, che però nel matrimonio ci restano, non saprei. A me pare abbia parlato di separazione.

Guarda: io da piccola ho avuto sotto il naso l'esperienza di mia madre. L'ho sempre rinnegata pure io eh, nel senso che certe cose le avevo proprio rimosse per non farmi male. Non perdeva occasione per dire, a me che ero una bambina, quanto stronzo era mio padre. Che non la soddisfava, che era monotono, che voleva fare le stesse cose sempre, che era "pesante" (e un pò pesante in effetti lo è, più che altro è uno che se non la pensi come lui ti vorrebbe schiacciare.... per carità, comunque, se lo era scelto lei. Insomma problemi su problemi che io stessa, da piccola, mi ero coalizzata con lei. Si è mai separata? NO. Ma non solo: quando sono uscita io di casa per sposarmi, è persino saltato fuori che la colpa dei dissapori in realtà fosse mia . Che da quando non c'ero, tutto andava molto meglio 
Oh.... non sto a raccontare tutto quanto quello che diceva. Ma mio padre è sempre stato per lei una questione di far quadrare i conti dare/avere.
Quando ho avuto i miei, di problemi, nel mio matrimonio, ho tentato più volte di parlagliene. Non erano problemi da poco eh 
Morale? Ne ha sempre saputi toh.... forse un terzo, e non i più "pesanti". E se un giorno mi andava di sfogarmi, mi ascoltava forse dieci minuti, poi mi diceva "che palle, ora devo andare".
Amore o non amore (per altro verso so - perché lo so - dove va a finire l'amore in noi quando ti subentrano certe cose per la testa), c'è stato un periodo, precedente alla separazione, in cui altro che amore. Era tutto pure per me un dare/avere. Per cui più che i problemi che c'erano in casa (grossi eh), era diventato tutto un confronto buttato all'esterno. Il marito della mia amica che era sempre presente, e il mio no.  Le frasi che venivano rivolte alla mia amica, e a me no. Quello che faceva il mio amico con sua moglie, e che a me non veniva proposto. Oh..... Erano altri i problemi,  a questi si riducono quando anziché guardare dentro casa nostra guardiamo all'esterno. Forse perché faceva di tutto (e io mi prestavo) a che il confronto (edit: il "vero" confronto) mi fosse in qualche misura "negato" 
Quando oltre che a confrontarmi ho iniziato a pigliarmi la responsabilità della situazione in cui ero, non mi sono separata perché "l'amica aveva di più", o che altro. Ma non era mai stata quella la causa.
Dico solo - quali che ne siano le ragioni - che piuttosto che far "purgare" a un eventuale figlio le pesantezze della tua vita matrimoniale (ma poi star bella comoda nel matrimonio), è meglio separarsi. Tutto qui. A me è parso di capire che Gisella lo stia facendo. Se poi invece sta gridando ai venti "al lupo al lupo", con un gran casino per nulla, spero davvero che le conseguenze non le paghino altri.   Quindi non so: da un lato "spero" che le ragioni per cui "manchi", come dici tu, l'amore, la stima, e il rispetto, siano dovute a qualcosa di reale, e non aleggino, per così dire, nella sua testa.


----------



## perplesso (29 Dicembre 2020)

insomma come stiamo messi con le scommesse?


----------



## Foglia (29 Dicembre 2020)

Opzione "gliela dà": voti 3
Opzione "non gliela dà": voti 2
Opzione lui non glielo dà: voti 1

In effetti io ho votato la seconda, ma forse la terza anche ha un suo perché 

@Gisella78 : si scherza anche un pò, eh


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Dicembre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ...più alta dei cieli è la sua gloria.
> Preghiamo fratelli.


Inginocchiati figliola...e chiedi perdono....


----------



## FataIgnorante (29 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Scrivo per la prima volta , vi racconto in breve: ho cambiato lavoro da circa tre mesi, con il nuovo titolare si instaura subito un certo feeling, dovuto anche al fatto che abbiamo la stessa eta (40 anni ) Mi chiama anche due tre volte al giorno con delle scuse banali, crea occasioni per rimanere da soli in ufficio senza mai alzare un dito o fare allusioni..fino a quando in un messaggio WhatsApp mi manda cuoricini e faccine con baci..io lo rispondo allo stesso modo e lui scrive: attenta che poi passo a quelli veri ma peccato,sei sposata ...io gli faccio capire che la cosa mi fa piacere, quindi aggiunge che allora ci avrebbe provato...mi invita a prendere un caffè,io rifiuto, lui ci riprova altre 10 volte fino a che cedo: ma lui anche sta volta è stato rispettoso e nn ha alzato un dito visto che gli avevo detto che si doveva trattare solo di un caffè...gli dico che sono impegnata e che nn me la sento di andare oltre, a questo punto mi dice di esserlo anche lui , che nn ha mai tradito ma che nn riesce a frenarsi...per farla breve inizia a dirmi cose del tipo che gli piaccio molto, che nn vede l'ora di restare da solo con me e alla fine decido di cedere...gli premetto che avevo ancora dei dubbi visto che sono sposata e nn ho mai tradito,mai parlato di essere innamorata di lui ma ad un certo punto mi scrive: basta che nn ti innamori.. ora la mia domanda è: premesso che ancora nn siamo rimasti da soli, mi trovo davanti ad un classico sciupa femmine, questa frase proprio nn la riesco ad inserire nel contesto visto che gli ho premesso di tenere alla persona con cui sto, o era un modo per carpire le mie reali intenzioni?


Ce stai a cascà con tutte le scarpe. E non sei l'unica del suo reame.
Se ti serve per staccarti da tuo marito è il casus belli perfetto per te, non t'aspettare qualcosa da questo qui che è un traditore seriale, fatti servire.


----------



## FataIgnorante (29 Dicembre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Opzione "gliela dà": voti 3
> Opzione "non gliela dà": voti 2
> Opzione lui non glielo dà: voti 1
> 
> ...


Gliela dà, perchè si sente apprezzata e corteggiata e godrà come non mai nella sua vita extraconiugale
Non gliela dà, perchè parlando con noi scopre che questo qui manco è tanto furbo e poi il capo, sul posto di lavoro
Non glielo dà lui, perchè ci ripensa ed ha capito che potrebbe sul lavoro essere un problema. E allora acquisisce punti interessanti.


----------



## ionio36 (29 Dicembre 2020)

Devo dire che non Tutte 
/i ,quelli che tradiscono sono uguali. Mi sovviene il caso di una forumina (abbastanza recente), che dopo essere stata beccata, si è assunta la più grande parte di responsabilità, ed ha pagato un prezzo elevato senza entrare negli stereotipi tipo, non mi dava attenzioni, vivevo un brutto momento nel matrimonio. Pertanto sentire una che dopo pochi anni di matrimonio, senza figli,parla già di divertirsi accusando il marito per il brutto momento,  ha davanti a sé una lunga carriera. Auguri!


----------



## oriente70 (29 Dicembre 2020)

Attendo gli sviluppi


----------



## francoff (29 Dicembre 2020)

Non letto solo la pagina 1 .....Ma perchè resti sposata ? Non hai figli , dopo 4 anni pensi di avere il diritto di divertirti, separati .


----------



## perplesso (29 Dicembre 2020)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Gliela dà, perchè si sente apprezzata e corteggiata e godrà come non mai nella sua vita extraconiugale
> Non gliela dà, perchè parlando con noi scopre che questo qui manco è tanto furbo e poi il capo, sul posto di lavoro
> Non glielo dà lui, perchè ci ripensa ed ha capito che potrebbe sul lavoro essere un problema. E allora acquisisce punti interessanti.


ennò, mo ne devi scegliere una di opzione su cui scommettere


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Dicembre 2020)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Gliela dà, perchè si sente apprezzata e corteggiata e godrà come non mai nella sua vita extraconiugale
> Non gliela dà, perchè parlando con noi scopre che questo qui manco è tanto furbo e poi il capo, sul posto di lavoro
> Non glielo dà lui, perchè ci ripensa ed ha capito che potrebbe sul lavoro essere un problema. E allora acquisisce punti interessanti.


E quindi?


----------



## Gisella78 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Ebbene, l'ho contattato dicendo che forse è meglio lasciar perdere ...e ha ricominciato a martellarmi che vuole vedermi...


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Dicembre 2020)

avete Già deciso in quale parcheggio?
ocio che da domani torniamo zona rossa.


----------



## alberto15 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ebbene, l'ho contattato dicendo che forse è meglio lasciar perdere ...e ha ricominciato a martellarmi che vuole vedermi...


A rientro dalle ferie no?


----------



## Vera (30 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ebbene, l'ho contattato dicendo che forse è meglio lasciar perdere ...e ha ricominciato a martellarmi che vuole vedermi...


Potevi far morire là la cosa, invece hai voluto contattarlo per dirgli che FORSE è meglio lasciar perdere. Per lui è stato un input.


----------



## Gisella78 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Potevi far morire là la cosa, invece hai voluto contattarlo per dirgli che FORSE è meglio lasciar perdere. Per lui è stato un input.


Un imput per cosa? Volevo essere chiara


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Un imput per cosa? Volevo essere chiara


No volevi riattaccare e hai ottenuto che lui ricominciasse


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Un imput per cosa? Volevo essere chiara


Ma non è il tuo capo? Comunque vi dovrete rivedere, o no?


----------



## alberto15 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è il tuo capo? Comunque vi dovrete rivedere, o no?


appunto, per quello avevo scritto al rientro dalle ferie.... o sta parlando dell'altro suo pretendente? Non ci capisco piu' niente


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> appunto, per quello avevo scritto al rientro dalle ferie.... o sta parlando dell'altro suo pretendente? Non ci capisco piu' niente


Ci siamo persi.
Prendiamo un caffè, un tè, una cioccolata?


----------



## alberto15 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci siamo persi.
> Prendiamo un caffè, un tè, una cioccolata?


vada per la cioccolata Io Te Gisella78 e i suoi 3 uomini, + Paolo 78 con Vera e anche altri dai  tanto siamo tra amici


----------



## ologramma (30 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci siamo persi.
> Prendiamo un caffè, un tè, una cioccolata?


e i dolcetti di Natale dove li mettiamo?


----------



## Gisella78 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci siamo persi.
> Prendiamo un caffè, un tè, una cioccolata?


 parlo del capo


----------



## perplesso (30 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci siamo persi.
> Prendiamo un caffè, un tè, una cioccolata?


un caffè viennese ed un White Russian per me, grazie


----------



## perplesso (30 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> parlo del capo


quindi gliela dai o no?


----------



## Vera (30 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Un imput per cosa? Volevo essere chiara


Dai, hai ottenuto quello che volevi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ebbene, l'ho contattato dicendo che forse è meglio lasciar perdere ...e ha ricominciato a martellarmi che vuole vedermi...


Hai superato la prova. 
Lo hai cercato tu, a fronte di un suo silenzio


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Dicembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi gliela dai o no?


Ma sì, cerca uno per dirgli non ci sto? 
Mai sentito. 
Se non le interessava, bastava lasciare tutto com'era, il capo era già sparito di suo, non era necessario puntualizzare


----------



## Paolo78mi (31 Dicembre 2020)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Scrivo per la prima volta , vi racconto in breve: ho cambiato lavoro da circa tre mesi, con il nuovo titolare si instaura subito un certo feeling, dovuto anche al fatto che abbiamo la stessa eta (40 anni ) Mi chiama anche due tre volte al giorno con delle scuse banali, crea occasioni per rimanere da soli in ufficio senza mai alzare un dito o fare allusioni..fino a quando in un messaggio WhatsApp mi manda cuoricini e faccine con baci..io lo rispondo allo stesso modo e lui scrive: attenta che poi passo a quelli veri ma peccato,sei sposata ...io gli faccio capire che la cosa mi fa piacere, quindi aggiunge che allora ci avrebbe provato...mi invita a prendere un caffè,io rifiuto, lui ci riprova altre 10 volte fino a che cedo: ma lui anche sta volta è stato rispettoso e nn ha alzato un dito visto che gli avevo detto che si doveva trattare solo di un caffè...gli dico che sono impegnata e che nn me la sento di andare oltre, a questo punto mi dice di esserlo anche lui , che nn ha mai tradito ma che nn riesce a frenarsi...per farla breve inizia a dirmi cose del tipo che gli piaccio molto, che nn vede l'ora di restare da solo con me e alla fine decido di cedere...gli premetto che avevo ancora dei dubbi visto che sono sposata e nn ho mai tradito,mai parlato di essere innamorata di lui ma ad un certo punto mi scrive: basta che nn ti innamori.. ora la mia domanda è: premesso che ancora nn siamo rimasti da soli, mi trovo davanti ad un classico sciupa femmine, questa frase proprio nn la riesco ad inserire nel contesto visto che gli ho premesso di tenere alla persona con cui sto, o era un modo per carpire le mie reali intenzioni?


Collega nuova, preda nuova... Uno se non ci prova, che sta al mondo a fare?!? Se si instaura una certa complicità, logico che da lì a finire a letto il passo è breve. 
È aggiungo, le cose si fanno in due, se non ti interessava dovevi usare l'arma della fede nuziale....


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Dicembre 2020)

La fede nuziale e’ un invito, altro che arma.


----------



## zanna1 (31 Dicembre 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La fede nuziale e’ un invito, altro che arma.


Nel caso di specie nè uno nè l'altro ... parrebbe più un banale orpello


----------



## stany (2 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Io sono solo attratta fisicamente da lui e basta, ma temo che per lui nn sia così... lui ha detto nn ti innamorare però..ma il punto è: quanti dicono così solo x vedere un eventuale reazione?


Questo ti vuole solo scopare , premettendo di non volerti fare innamorare; già è squallido tentare di "irretire" una propria dipendente, ma così, è più che chiaro: arriviamo al dunque e poi se la cosa diventerà scomoda ti cerchi un altro lavoro. E poi, avanti un'altra ....mi sa che questo agisca così con tutte . A meno che la selezione del personale non la faccia la moglie ,sullo standard di Tina Pica.


----------



## Gisella78 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Sono ritornata... adesso il problema è il posto, nel senso che lui vorrebbe ma non sa dove..non capisco se vuole tirarsi indietro nn sarebbe più semplice dirlo? Lui ovviamente dice che non è così.. addirittura mi aveva chiesto di venire a casa mia ma non è possibile... Aiutatemi a capirci qualcosa


----------



## ivanl (11 Gennaio 2021)

Uno così dovresti mollarlo all'istante. Manco la capacità di prenotare un qualsiasi Dayuse...


----------



## Skorpio (11 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Sono ritornata... adesso il problema è il posto, nel senso che lui vorrebbe ma non sa dove..non capisco se vuole tirarsi indietro nn sarebbe più semplice dirlo? Lui ovviamente dice che non è così.. addirittura mi aveva chiesto di venire a casa mia ma non è possibile... Aiutatemi a capirci qualcosa


Nemmeno ha da proporre un posto? 
È un dilettante..


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2021)

Scusa ma dove abitate? Provincia di Novara per caso?


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> *Sono ritornata... adesso il problema è il posto, nel senso che lui vorrebbe ma non sa dove..*non capisco se vuole tirarsi indietro nn sarebbe più semplice dirlo? Lui ovviamente dice che non è così.. *addirittura mi aveva chiesto di venire a casa mia* ma non è possibile... Aiutatemi a capirci qualcosa


Low cost. Chiamasi strategia del low cost


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Concordo.....se uno manco è in grado di trovare la location.....va smollato subito.. il non lo so detto da un uomo....non esiste....
Non lo so...le tre parole che odio di più in bocca ad un uomo....


----------



## Foglia (11 Gennaio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nemmeno ha da proporre un posto?
> È un dilettante..


Ma che dilettante!
E' un professionista , scusa eh, ma meglio di così che vuoi di più? Che uno non sappia dove andare con tutti i motel che ci sono in giro pare improbabile eh.


----------



## Vera (11 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Sono ritornata... adesso il problema è il posto, nel senso che lui vorrebbe ma non sa dove..non capisco se vuole tirarsi indietro nn sarebbe più semplice dirlo? Lui ovviamente dice che non è così.. addirittura mi aveva chiesto di venire a casa mia ma non è possibile... Aiutatemi a capirci qualcosa


Tutto chiacchiere e distintivo, insomma.


----------



## francoff (11 Gennaio 2021)

un motel ?


----------



## Gisella78 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma che dilettante!
> E' un professionista , scusa eh, ma meglio di così che vuoi di più? Che uno non sappia dove andare con tutti i motel che ci sono in giro pare improbabile eh.


Ha paura perché li bisogna lasciare i documenti


----------



## ivanl (11 Gennaio 2021)

mamma mia, mollalo!


----------



## Gisella78 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Non capisco il motivo onestamente... è ovvio che lo lascio perdere, ma perché non dirmelo chiaramente?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Non capisco il motivo onestamente... è ovvio che lo lascio perdere, ma perché non dirmelo chiaramente?


Vuole vedere cosa proponi tu. Sei stata ondivaga, non vuole dire motel per non correre il rischio che tu dica di no.
Vuole che tu dica se ti va bene un albergo a ore, un motel, una stanza in un hotel, un b&b... 
A me piacerebbe di più un b&b.


----------



## ivanl (11 Gennaio 2021)

Quasi tutti i normali alberghi hanno tariffe dayuse giornaliere, non serve uno "squallido" motel


----------



## Gisella78 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuole vedere cosa proponi tu. Sei stata ondivaga, non vuole dire motel per non correre il rischio che tu dica di no.
> Vuole che tu dica se ti va bene un albergo a ore, un motel, una stanza in un hotel, un b&b...
> A me piacerebbe di più un b&b.


Quindi secondo te dovrei proporre io qualcosa?


----------



## Gisella78 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Gli ho proposto di vederci in macchina, ma ha detto che è scomoda e chiedeva ad un amico se gli presta l'ufficio...mah nn so che pensare


----------



## ivanl (11 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te dovrei proporre io qualcosa?


se non vuole andare un hotel, non vedo cosa potresti proporre. Diciamo che non sembra troppo motivato, se ti attrae uno così...


----------



## ivanl (11 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Gli ho proposto di vederci in macchina, ma ha detto che è scomoda e chiedeva ad un amico se gli presta l'ufficio...mah nn so che pensare


----------



## Gisella78 (11 Gennaio 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> se non vuole andare un hotel, non vedo cosa potresti proporre. Diciamo che non sembra troppo motivato, se ti attrae uno così...


Non vuole perché li bisogna lasciare i documenti, mi aveva chiesto di venire a casa mia ma non abito sola


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> Quasi tutti i normali alberghi hanno tariffe dayuse giornaliere, non serve uno "squallido" motel


Non sono mica squallidi.
Io ci vado anche per lavoro.


----------



## Gisella78 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Però sono stata io a sollecitare e lui mi ha risposto che il problema è il posto...non so io lo vedo confuso, anche se dice che ha voglia di vedermi


----------



## ivanl (11 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Non vuole perché li bisogna lasciare i documenti, mi aveva chiesto di venire a casa mia ma non abito sola


se siete in zona gialla andate in un'altra provincia e il problema non si pone


----------



## ivanl (11 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non sono mica squallidi.
> Io ci vado anche per lavoro.


se mi devo spostare per lavoro o mi danno un albergo decente o ci va qualcun altro


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2021)

I motel in cui vado io sono 4 stelle e presentano le medesime caratteristiche igieniche degli hotel di pari categoria.


----------



## Gisella78 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Io lo vedo molto confuso...voi che dite?


----------



## Gisella78 (11 Gennaio 2021)

O effettivamente nn sa dove andare... perché mi aveva chiesto di venire da me


----------



## Marjanna (11 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Non vuole perché li bisogna lasciare i documenti, mi aveva chiesto di venire a casa mia ma non abito sola


Ma l'ha capito che sei sposata?


----------



## Gisella78 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Anche se nn sono convinta cmq... perché sono stata io a sollecitare , se nn li avessi sollecitato? Cosa sarebbe successo?


----------



## Gisella78 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma l'ha capito che sei sposata?


Si


----------



## Marjanna (11 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Si


Quindi si sarebbe fatto la scopata nel tuo letto matrimoniale... mmm... sai che ne son passati qua che li eccita l'idea della scopata e di far cornuto il marito? Non so se sia il caso di questo uomo però... ripeto quanto già scritto, qua ti giochi il lavoro.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Gli ho proposto di vederci in macchina, ma ha detto che è scomoda e chiedeva ad un amico se gli presta l'ufficio...mah nn so che pensare


Non vuole lasciare traccia di spese. Oppure è proprio tirchio.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te dovrei proporre io qualcosa?


Secondo me dovresti scappare.
Secondo lui dovresti trovare tu un posto a te gradito, senza dover lasciare documenti e pagare.


----------



## Lostris (11 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Anche se nn sono convinta cmq... perché sono stata io a sollecitare , se nn li avessi sollecitato? Cosa sarebbe successo?


Appunto.
A me avrebbe già fatto cadere le palle.. ma da prima.

Francamente io avrei già mollato il colpo.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Appunto.
> A me avrebbe già fatto cadere le palle.. ma da prima.
> 
> Francamente io avrei già mollato il colpo.


Peraltro l’omo e‘ omo...e l’omo ha da fa.


----------



## Gisella78 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Ma secondo voi, è una scusa?


----------



## patroclo (11 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi, è una scusa?


potrebbe essere un profumiere ... e in questo caso mollerei il colpo
potrebbe essere un pavido per la storia dei documenti ... e in questo caso mollerei il colpo
potrebbe essere un tirchio ... e in questo caso mollerei il colpo
potrebbe solo mancare d'iniziativa ... e in questo caso mollerei il colpo

quattro scenari e quattro risultati uguali ... direi di mollare il colpo


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ha paura perché li bisogna lasciare i documenti


E quindi? Esiste la privacy eh


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> Quasi tutti i normali alberghi hanno tariffe dayuse giornaliere, non serve uno "squallido" motel


Ma che motel frequentate per definirli squallidi? Giusto per sapere eh


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> O effettivamente nn sa dove andare... perché mi aveva chiesto di venire da me


Secondo me è una scusa.


----------



## patroclo (11 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma che motel frequentate per definirli squallidi? Giusto per sapere eh


...la vulgata comune  
Tanti anni fa Guccini cantava di "..un letto a ore su cui passava tutta la città. L'amore fatto alla boia d'un Giuda
E al freddo in quella stanza di altri e spoglia
Vederti o non vederti tutta nuda era un fatto di clima e non di voglia..".

Si saranno fermati a quel pezzo del 1978


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Low cost. Chiamasi strategia del low cost


Tirchio, semplicemente


----------



## zanna1 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E quindi? Esiste la privacy eh


No


----------



## Gisella78 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Sta pieno di soldi


----------



## Gisella78 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Altre motivazioni?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Sta pieno di soldi


Beh non perché uno ha i soldi in automatico non sia tirchio...


----------



## patroclo (11 Gennaio 2021)

Non ti bastano?  

...nella maggior parte dei casi chi è pieno di soldi è perchè è eufemisticamente parsimonioso. Prova a dire che paghi tu, vediamo se cambia idea


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Gennaio 2021)

zanna1 ha detto:


> No


In che senso?
Certo che c è la privacy....scusa quelli dei motel mica pubblicano l elenco dei loro clienti...


----------



## Skorpio (11 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Non vuole perché li bisogna lasciare i documenti, mi aveva chiesto di venire a casa mia ma non abito sola


Stavo pensando che oltre ai documenti, alla reception bisogna lasciarci anche i quattrini


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> In che senso?
> Certo che c è la privacy....scusa quelli dei motel mica pubblicano l elenco dei loro clienti...


Dopo 100 ingressi hai diritto a 10 gratis e ti mandano a casa la tesserin per posta.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dopo 100 ingressi hai diritto a 10 gratis e ti mandano a casa la tesserin per posta.


Mi devo essere fermata a 99 perché non mi è arrivata


----------



## Vera (11 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Anche se nn sono convinta cmq... perché sono stata io a sollecitare , se nn li avessi sollecitato? Cosa sarebbe successo?


Non gli avevi detto che eri presa da un altro?


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Mi devo essere fermata a 99 perché non mi è arrivata


Ocio alla prossima...oppure cambia motel....


----------



## Lostris (11 Gennaio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non gli avevi detto che eri presa da un altro?


È evidente che lo sia


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2021)

zanna1 ha detto:


> No


In che senso?


----------



## desire.vodafone (11 Gennaio 2021)

Non ho letto tutto, ma mi sembra che la cosa si stia già orientando per andare "al sodo"....  La domanda è,  tu vuoi andare fino in fondo? 
Sul discorso "location", non saprei che dire.. se hai proposto anche di "fare" in auto... Boh, strano


----------



## Gisella78 (11 Gennaio 2021)

desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto, ma mi sembra che la cosa si stia già orientando per andare "al sodo"....  La domanda è,  tu vuoi andare fino in fondo?
> Sul discorso "location", non saprei che dire.. se hai proposto anche di "fare" in auto... Boh, strano


Strano che abbia detto di no?


----------



## Vera (11 Gennaio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> È evidente che lo sia



Si stupisce della incoerenza di lui ma lei non è che abbia le idee tanto chiare.


----------



## desire.vodafone (11 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Strano che abbia detto di no?


Dipende dove e come, e tu con che intento ti sei posta. 
Per come sono fatto io, se una donna è ambigua, faccio fatica a lasciarmi andare e concretamente "provarci". Magari non lo da a vedere ma potresti metterlo in soggezione, a me capita con chi mi piace. 
Avete già avuto qualche "contatto" fisico, oppure solo parole? 
Nel caso non ci fosse stato nulla, e tu vuoi andare avanti, visto che vi vedete (penso) quasi ogni giorno in ufficio. Puoi provarci, in un momento in cui siete soli. Provarci nel senso più semplice del termine, basta che ti avvicini e gli prendi una mano ... Lui farà bil resto, altrimenti è un mezzo malato.... Prendi le distanze (e non ti sei compromessa perché alla fine gli avresti solo preso una mano... E null'altro )


----------



## perplesso (11 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> O effettivamente nn sa dove andare... perché mi aveva chiesto di venire da me


un B&B e passa la paura



Gisella78 ha detto:


> Anche se nn sono convinta cmq... perché sono stata io a sollecitare , se nn li avessi sollecitato? Cosa sarebbe successo?


ma va al Cairo vah


----------



## FataIgnorante (12 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ha paura perché li bisogna lasciare i documenti


Cazzo le basi.  Esiste la privacy. Esistono Motel dedicati, basta farti un giro su internet. L'importante è pagare in contati cazzo! Mandagli i miei riferimenti che gli faccio ripetizioni.


----------



## FataIgnorante (12 Gennaio 2021)

Cmq a quanto vedo sei proprio decisa di scopartelo.


----------



## Foglia (12 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ha paura perché li bisogna lasciare i documenti


Come hanno detto in tanti, mica divulgano le generalità di chi va in un motel. Strano che lui non lo sappia, visto che lo hai descritto come un traditore abituale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2021)

perchè non in ufficio?
Voglio dire è un classico la scopata sulla scrivania


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perchè non in ufficio?
> Voglio dire è un classico la scopata sulla scrivania


Dipende dalla scrivania.
Su quelle di anni fa, ci si poteva anche stare, na volta su una ci siamo proprio sdraiati completamente.
Su quelle di ora, non so, mi sembrano meno resistenti.
Non esistono più le scrivanie di una volta....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perchè non in ufficio?
> Voglio dire è un classico la scopata sulla scrivania


Un classico ...
Meglio il tavolo della sala riunionimai fatto ma mi ispira di brutto


----------



## zanna1 (12 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> In che senso?
> Certo che c è la privacy....scusa quelli dei motel mica pubblicano l elenco dei loro clienti...


I nomi non vengono pubblicati ma quelli dei motel hanno l'obbligo di tenere nei loro registri i nomi degli "avventori" sia per una vecchia norma relativa all'antiterrorismo sia per la norma relativa all'attuale emergenza sanitaria poi se non lo fanno è un'altro discorso certo che se per "tutelare" la privacy di qualche saltaletto rischiano di chiudere l'attività è affar loro.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2021)

zanna1 ha detto:


> I nomi non vengono pubblicati ma quelli dei motel hanno l'obbligo di tenere nei loro registri i nomi degli "avventori" sia per una vecchia norma relativa all'antiterrorismo sia per la norma relativa all'attuale emergenza sanitaria poi se non lo fanno è un'altro discorso certo che se per "tutelare" la privacy di qualche saltaletto rischiano di chiudere l'attività è affar loro.


Ci mancherebbe anche che non annotino, io da imprenditore non rischierei mai di subire un controllo mentre non ho dichiarato tutti gli ospiti.
E se temono per la propria privacy anche al motel, che evitino di andarci.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dipende dalla scrivania.
> Su quelle di anni fa, ci si poteva anche stare, na volta su una ci siamo proprio sdraiati completamente.
> Su quelle di ora, non so, mi sembrano meno resistenti.
> Non esistono più le scrivanie di una volta....


quanta poca fantasia!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Un classico ...
> Meglio il tavolo della sala riunionimai fatto ma mi ispira di brutto


vuoi stare comoda


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quanta poca fantasia!!


Non è questione di fantasia ma di truciolare nobilitato o massello.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non è questione di fantasia ma di truciolare nobilitato o massello.


dipende come ti appoggi, ti ripeto hai poca fantasia


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dipende come ti appoggi, ti ripeto hai poca fantasia


Va bene, hai ragione tu, ho poca fantasia. 
Compensi tu.


----------



## alberto15 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Come hanno detto in tanti, mica divulgano le generalità di chi va in un motel. Strano che lui non lo sappia, visto che lo hai descritto come un traditore abituale.


Il motel fallirebbe in un giorno se si venisse a sapere che divulga le informazioni....


----------



## alberto15 (12 Gennaio 2021)

zanna1 ha detto:


> I nomi non vengono pubblicati ma quelli dei motel hanno l'obbligo di tenere nei loro registri i nomi degli "avventori" sia per una vecchia norma relativa all'antiterrorismo sia per la norma relativa all'attuale emergenza sanitaria poi se non lo fanno è un'altro discorso certo che se per "tutelare" la privacy di qualche saltaletto rischiano di chiudere l'attività è affar loro.


Quelli che rilasciano la ricevuta che dubito sia in cima ai pensieri di che va al motel......


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2021)

zanna1 ha detto:


> I nomi non vengono pubblicati ma quelli dei motel hanno l'obbligo di tenere nei loro registri i nomi degli "avventori" sia per una vecchia norma relativa all'antiterrorismo sia per la norma relativa all'attuale emergenza sanitaria poi se non lo fanno è un'altro discorso certo che se per "tutelare" la privacy di qualche saltaletto rischiano di chiudere l'attività è affar loro.


Certo ma appunto non possono divulgarli se non alle autorità per gravi motivi 
Non è che se tuo marito chiama il motel loro gli comunicano che tu sei lì


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Quelli che rilasciano la ricevuta che dubito sia in cima ai pensieri di che va al motel......


Io credo che al momento che dai i nominativi vieni registrato. Non mi è mai successo che non me li chiedessero. Ma non ho mai pensato che la mia privacy potesse essere violata. Figuriamoci non ci andrebbe più nessuno 
La ricevuta se vuoi te la danno se no la butteranno  via . Mai posta il problema


----------



## ivanl (12 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io credo che al momento che dai i nominativi vieni registrato. Non mi è mai successo che non me li chiedessero. Ma non ho mai pensato che la mia privacy potesse essere violata. Figuriamoci non ci andrebbe più nessuno
> La ricevuta se vuoi te la danno se no la butteranno  via . Mai posta il problema


io vado sempre nello stesso posto e ormai i documenti non li chiedono piu' nè a me, nè all'altra persona; una volta che ci sono andato con una 'sconosciuta', hanno fatto finta di non conoscermi e li hanno chiesti. Evidentemente sanno il fatto loro ed evitano di mettere in imbarazzo anche i 'clienti affezionati'. Albergo normale, comunque, non motel


----------



## oriente70 (12 Gennaio 2021)

ora con il covid li chiedono sempre ... E se c'è un caso covid riguardo un ospite la lista viene passata agli organi di competenza .. Ciao privacy


----------



## zanna1 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Poi chiama la asl di Pisa per un tampone dopo un contagiato in motel pisano e te sei di Bari ... daje a ride


----------



## ivanl (12 Gennaio 2021)

Io dico sempre in casa dove vado, così non ho da inventare scuse


----------



## Gisella78 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Beh, io proporrei di vederci di nuovo in auto anche se la trovola scomoda... gli faccio capire che nn ci sono alternative


----------



## Lostris (12 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Beh, io proporrei di vederci di nuovo in auto anche se la trovola scomoda... gli faccio capire che nn ci sono alternative


Posso dirti che odora di disperazione questa cosa?

Non ho nulla, personalmente, contro il sesso in auto. È stata una scoperta relativamente recente e trovo che sia anche eccitante se vuoi, ma così al primo incontro con tutte le alternative che (invece) ci sono.. 

Mai preso in considerazione che forse non gli piaci abbastanza?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> io vado sempre nello stesso posto e ormai i documenti non li chiedono piu' nè a me, nè all'altra persona; una volta che ci sono andato con una 'sconosciuta', hanno fatto finta di non conoscermi e li hanno chiesti. Evidentemente sanno il fatto loro ed evitano di mettere in imbarazzo anche i 'clienti affezionati'. Albergo normale, comunque, non motel


Albergo normale secondo me salva i dati se hai autorizzato a farlo
A me li chiedono ogni volta


----------



## Gisella78 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Posso dirti che odora di disperazione questa cosa?
> 
> Non ho nulla, personalmente, contro il sesso in auto. È stata una scoperta relativamente recente e trovo che sia anche eccitante se vuoi, ma così al primo incontro con tutte le alternative che (invece) ci sono..
> 
> Mai preso in considerazione che forse non gli piaci abbastanza?


In realtà è stato lui a prendere l' iniziativa con me, io nemmeno lo consideravo , mi ha assillato per mesi con i suoi messaggi quindi lo escluderei


----------



## Lostris (12 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> In realtà è stato lui a prendere l' iniziativa con me, io nemmeno lo consideravo , mi ha assillato per mesi con i suoi messaggi quindi lo escluderei


A parte che dai racconti non è che senbrava proprio ti assillasse....

Ma adesso.. chi assilla chi?

Gli piacerai, ma non tanto da prendere in mano la situazione e invitarti da qualche parte (quando tu sei _chiaramente_ disponibile)


----------



## zanna1 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Ma il terzo che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Vera (12 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> In realtà è stato lui a prendere l' iniziativa con me, io nemmeno lo consideravo , mi ha assillato per mesi con i suoi messaggi quindi lo escluderei


Ieri veramente hai detto che sei stata tu a sollecitare perché lui non prendeva l'iniziativa.


----------



## zanna1 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ieri veramente hai detto che sei stata tu a sollecitare perché lui non prendeva l'iniziativa.


----------



## Gisella78 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ieri veramente hai detto che sei stata tu a sollecitare perché lui non prendeva l'iniziativa.


Si nel senso che nn trova una soluzione o almeno ha detto che sta cercando di trovarla,no, è stato lui ad iniziare a mandare messaggi e a dirmi che aveva quest'interesse


----------



## alberto15 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Si nel senso che nn trova una soluzione o almeno ha detto che sta cercando di trovarla,no, è stato lui ad iniziare a mandare messaggi e a dirmi che aveva quest'interesse


mah guarda, te lo hanno gia' detto: se hai/avete paura di essere beccati perche' il Motel vi chiede i documenti scordatevi questo problema a meno che uno dei due coniugi non lavori li' dentro. La privacy e' il vangelo in un motel. Andare in macchina? Cosi' vi becca la polizia / carabinieri e allori si che sono caxxi (per i vostri matrimoni)


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2021)

Ma io dico, una donna può lesinare tutte ste attenzioni dall’uomo di un’altra? Figa ma le tresche son belle se fanno star bene e partono con totale spontaneità! 
Qua sembra il Calvario di Gesù Cristo!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma io dico, una donna può lesinare tutte ste attenzioni dall’uomo di un’altra? Figa ma le tresche son belle se fanno star bene e partono con totale spontaneità!
> Qua sembra il Calvario di Gesù Cristo!


Straquoto
Io sarei già stanca


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Si nel senso che nn trova una soluzione o almeno ha detto che sta cercando di trovarla,no, è stato lui ad iniziare a mandare messaggi e a dirmi che aveva quest'interesse


Chiedigli che problema c’è a dare i documenti , così vedi che trova un’altra scusa
Non so come tu possa non esserti già stancata


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Chiedigli che problema c’è a dare i documenti , così vedi che trova un’altra scusa
> Non so come tu possa non esserti già stancata


È ricercato


----------



## Gisella78 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Guardate, onestamente non so che fare, lui continua a dirmi che troverà una soluzione anche dopo che gli ho detto che ormai non ci spero più, anzi difronte a questa mia affermazione ha detto che mi sto fissando e che non devo non sperarci


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2021)

Secondo me pensate troppo e vedete troppe fiscion entrambi.


----------



## patroclo (12 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Guardate, onestamente non so che fare, lui continua a dirmi che troverà una soluzione anche dopo che gli ho detto che ormai non ci spero più, anzi difronte a questa mia affermazione ha detto che mi sto fissando e che non devo non sperarci


 ma in tutto ciò... come stanno i tuoi ormoni?
oppure ti sei incaponita per orgoglio?


----------



## Gisella78 (12 Gennaio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> ma in tutto ciò... come stanno i tuoi ormoni?
> oppure ti sei incaponita per orgoglio?


Forse un po' mi sono incaponita per orgoglio


----------



## Lostris (12 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Forse un po' mi sono incaponita per orgoglio


Direi che l’orgoglio qui è proprio sepolto ormai.
Ogni volta che chiedi ci aggiungi un cumulo di terra.


----------



## Vera (12 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Si nel senso che nn trova una soluzione o almeno ha detto che sta cercando di trovarla,no, è stato lui ad iniziare a mandare messaggi e a dirmi che aveva quest'interesse


Boh, rinuncio anche a questo caso.
Mi sono annoiata. È come se avesse detto "Non sperarci" anche a me.


----------



## Gisella78 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Direi che l’orgoglio qui è proprio sepolto ormai.
> Ogni volta che chiedi ci aggiungi un cumulo di terra.


Ma non capisco che ci vuole a dirmi che nn gli va più? Ogni volta che si apre l'argomento dice che non è vero, che mi sto fissando... domani gli propongo la soluzione


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ma non capisco che ci vuole a dirmi che nn gli va più? Ogni volta che si apre l'argomento dice che non è vero, che mi sto fissando... domani gli propongo la soluzione


Ma che te frega? Si sta dimostrando un coglione. Hai tutta sta voglia di scopare con un coglione?


----------



## Lostris (12 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ma non capisco che ci vuole a dirmi che nn gli va più? Ogni volta che si apre l'argomento dice che non è vero, che mi sto fissando... domani gli propongo la soluzione


Ok dai, tutto chiaro 

Beh, in bocca al lupo


----------



## patroclo (12 Gennaio 2021)




----------



## ologramma (12 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ma non capisco che ci vuole a dirmi che nn gli va più? Ogni volta che si apre l'argomento dice che non è vero, che mi sto fissando... domani gli *propongo la soluzione*


Mi raccomando dilla con semplicità   perchè non vorrei che facesse cilecca , con tutti sti smaronnamenti


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ma non capisco che ci vuole a dirmi che nn gli va più? Ogni volta che si apre l'argomento dice che non è vero, che mi sto fissando... domani gli propongo la soluzione


Per me ci ha provato ha visto che ci sei stata subito, ha perso interesse.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Per me ci ha provato ha visto che ci sei stata subito, ha perso interesse.


Ma no è uno che pesca a strascico e non può spendere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no è uno che pesca a strascico e non può spendere.


Ma lei ha detto che è pieno di soldi


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma lei ha detto che è pieno di soldi


È per questo che ha soldi


----------



## FataIgnorante (13 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ma non capisco che ci vuole a dirmi che nn gli va più? Ogni volta che si apre l'argomento dice che non è vero, che mi sto fissando... domani gli propongo la soluzione


Pompino in ufficio?


----------



## desire.vodafone (13 Gennaio 2021)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Pompino in ufficio?


Ma infatti.... Tutte sti giri, cazzo alla fine e' sempre la donna che decide... Se vuoi trovi il modo anche in ufficio.
A me la donna intraprendete piace di più della gatta morta. In 10 minuti metti le cose in chiaro con i fatti, e vedi che lui non si tira indietro e magari ti da pure un colpetto in ufficio senza troppe menate


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quanta poca fantasia!!


In


desire.vodafone ha detto:


> Ma infatti.... Tutte sti giri, cazzo alla fine e' sempre la donna che decide... Se vuoi trovi il modo anche in ufficio.
> A me la donna intraprendete piace di più della gatta morta. In 10 minuti metti le cose in chiaro con i fatti, e vedi che lui non si tira indietro e magari ti da pure un colpetto in ufficio senza troppe menate


Romanticone


----------



## Buffa (13 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Si nel senso che nn trova una soluzione o almeno ha detto che sta cercando di trovarla,no, è stato lui ad iniziare a mandare messaggi e a dirmi che aveva quest'interesse


Sul luogo di lavoro esiste una categoria di uomini chiamata dei  “broccoloni” o “piacioni” ... sono del genere che si mette in mostra broccolando  le cd “sottoposte”... contenti di creare un certo disagio emozionale legato  al ruolo del capo .. della serie che loro si imbarazzano ma non gliela danno.. lui si sente potente e tanto figo... ma di quagliare non importa un granche’ ..
Ecco..lui mi sembra uno di questi.. e ce ne sono tanti tanti... e tu, accettando, lo hai messo in grande difficolta’... magari il pisello non gli funziona pure manco bene..chissa’ cosa potresti raccontare poi ai colleghi


----------



## Lostris (13 Gennaio 2021)

Buffa ha detto:


> Sul luogo di lavoro esiste una categoria di uomini chiamata dei  “broccoloni” o “piacioni” ... sono del genere che si mette in mostra broccolando  le cd “sottoposte”... contenti di creare un certo disagio emozionale legato  al ruolo del capo .. della serie che loro si imbarazzano ma non gliela danno.. lui si sente potente e tanto figo... ma di quagliare non importa un granche’ ..
> Ecco..lui mi sembra uno di questi.. e ce ne sono tanti tanti... e tu, accettando, lo hai messo in grande difficolta’... magari il pisello non gli funziona pure manco bene..chissa’ cosa potresti raccontare poi ai colleghi


I broccoloni e i piacioni sono trasversali ad ogni luogo e lago


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> In


 cioè


----------



## Buffa (13 Gennaio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> I broccoloni e i piacioni sono trasversali ad ogni luogo e lago


Si si, d’accordo. 
parlavo di luogo di lavoro perche’ e’ questo il caso. Diciamo che spesso il ruolo di potere esaspera la broccolaggine


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Gennaio 2021)

Buffa ha detto:


> Si si, d’accordo.
> parlavo di luogo di lavoro perche’ e’ questo il caso. Diciamo che spesso il ruolo di potere esaspera la broccolaggine


Meno male che delle mie 34 sottoposte non ne ho ancora broccolata una, almeno abbasso la media.


----------



## Carola (14 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Meno male che delle mie 34 sottoposte non ne ho ancora broccolata una, almeno abbasso la media.


sottoposte  ti esprimi  come la miacollega che ha mia età ma non ci capiamo la prima volta che mi parlava dei nostri sottoposti non avevo manco capito che fossero
Come dei capispalla

brutto sottoposti  dai


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Gennaio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> sottoposte  ti esprimi  come la miacollega che ha mia età ma non ci capiamo la prima volta che mi parlava dei nostri sottoposti non avevo manco capito che fossero
> Come dei capispalla
> 
> brutto sottoposti  dai


Come mai lo fai notare solo a me e non anche a chi ha usato questo termine prima di me in questo stesso post? 
Vai su che lo vedi da sola/o.


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Abbiamo parlato e il motivo per cui erano calati i suoi messaggi è che la compagna è inc


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Incinta, l'ha scoperto quando ho notato che erano diminuiti i messaggi solo che aspettava a dirmelo perché non erano sicuri che andasse avanti...ma come si può mandare messaggi e fare richiese di questo genere se stai provando ad avere un figlio? Se poi fino a qualche giorno fa mi ha chiesto di poter venire a casa mia?


----------



## ivanl (14 Gennaio 2021)

Guarda che per avere un(')amante non si deve smettere di scopare con il/la legittimo/a


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Lo so, ma se ti fai problemi adesso perché la situazione è " particolare" come si fa a pensare di avere un figlio e scopare con un'altra? Io veramente non lo capisco


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Qui stiamo parlando di un figlio che è una cosa seria e importante...


----------



## ivanl (14 Gennaio 2021)

amanti e figli possono convivere senza problemi, non è che ti ha proposto di mollare sua moglie e di vivere assieme, eh


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Gennaio 2021)

E allora diglielo che è un pirla!e non andarci...nessuno ti obbliga....


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Il punto è che adesso che aspetta un figlio la cosa è particolare e quindi niente....mah, ma x una scopata uno si fa di questi problemi?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Il punto è che adesso che aspetta un figlio la cosa è particolare e quindi niente....mah, ma x una scopata uno si fa di questi problemi?


Niente non riesci proprio a mettere un punto che andava messo da giorni ormai


----------



## Vera (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Il punto è che adesso che aspetta un figlio la cosa è particolare e quindi niente....mah, ma x una scopata uno si fa di questi problemi?


Quindi, non ho capito, pensi che avere un figlio sia una cosa importante come hai detto 40 minuti fa oppure pensi che non debba farsi problemi come hai detto 30 minuti fa?


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Quindi, non ho capito, pensi che avere un figlio sia una cosa importante come hai detto 40 minuti fa oppure pensi che non debba farsi problemi come hai detto 30 minuti fa?


Per me è una cosa importante, se decido di avere un figlio con una persona non vado alla ricerca di avventure,ma qui non parliamo di me, ma di uno che mentre cerca di avere un figlio non si fa problemi a proporre appuntamenti e poi dice che è particolare la situazione per poter andare avanti...


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Gennaio 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> Guarda che per avere un(')amante non si deve smettere di scopare con il/la legittimo/a


Io ho fatto tre figli con amante al seguito e lei due, con suo marito.


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Se sei un traditore senza scrupoli, tradisci anche se aspetti un figlio, che significa " la situazione è particolare"?


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io ho fatto tre figli con amante al seguito e lei due, con suo marito.


Appunto è quello che dico pure io.... perché si vuole fermare adesso che sa di aspettare un figlio?


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Niente non riesci proprio a mettere un punto che andava messo da giorni ormai


Non riesce perché non vuole.


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Appunto è quello che dico pure io.... perché si vuole fermare adesso che sa di aspettare un figlio?


perche non gli piaci abbastanza e lo ha capito in corso d’opera.


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Si era preso una sbandata bella grossa, altrimenti sarebbe andato al sodo


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Si era preso una sbandata bella grossa, altrimenti sarebbe andato al sodo


E meno male che ha fatto tutto lui aggiungendo apprezzamenti sul mio aspetto fisico


----------



## Lostris (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Si era preso una sbandata bella grossa, altrimenti sarebbe andato al sodo


Hai uno strano modo di leggere le cose..  lasciatelo dire.


----------



## Vera (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Per me è una cosa importante, se decido di avere un figlio con una persona non vado alla ricerca di avventure,ma qui non parliamo di me, ma di uno che mentre cerca di avere un figlio non si fa problemi a proporre appuntamenti e poi dice che è particolare la situazione per poter andare avanti...


Non ha le palle per smollarti da dosso in altri modi ed ha colto al volo l'arrivo del figlio.
Se gli piacevi davvero la sveltina la faceva anche in macchina.


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Hai uno strano modo di leggere le cose..  lasciatelo dire.


Ma scusa, tu mi martelli di messaggi x vederti con me poi ti freni quando scopri che aspetti un figlio e fino a due giorni fa mi chiedi di venire a casa mia...ora, o sei pazzo da ricoverare, o avevi paura di coinvolgimenti altrimenti come hai detto anche tu, la sveltina te la facevi


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Si era preso una sbandata bella grossa, altrimenti sarebbe andato al sodo


ma no dai, non è così.
Questo lo vuoi credere tu, perchè non accetti il rifiuto


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Hai uno strano modo di leggere le cose..  lasciatelo dire.


È la realtà secondo me ... Cioè se ti vuoi solo divertire ti freni quando scopri che sta arrivando un figlio? Non ha senso


----------



## ipazia (14 Gennaio 2021)

ciao!

....madonna santa....ma lascia stare questo cristo!!

Chiunque si faccia scopate extra mette sulla bilancia i rischi e i benefici.
A seconda di dove pende il piatto decide se scopare oppure no.

Nel vostro caso ha deciso per il no. Ora come ora.

Se avesse voluto scoparti l'avrebbe già fatto.
Se non l'ha fatto è perchè non vuole.

E, se non è coglione, eviterà anche in futuro di farsi una trombata con una nuova assunta, di cui è il capo esponendosi alla possibilità di molteplici grane.
Personali e lavorative.

E, per come hai scritto qui, tu sei una che porta (potenzialmente) grane. Come minimo troppe menate.

Da traditrice, posso dirti che, una te al maschile, manco sotto minaccia di morte me lo scoperei.
I rischi superano di gran lunga i benefici.
E non metterei a rischio diversi ambiti di vita per una trombata.


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao!
> 
> ....madonna santa....ma lascia stare questo cristo!!
> 
> ...


perché sono una sua dipendente?


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Perché sono una sua dipendente?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Appunto è quello che dico pure io.... perché si vuole fermare adesso che sa di aspettare un figlio?


Ma a te che te frega delle sue motivazioni 
Sono sue. Fine. Ha cambiato idea . Non capisco l’accanimento. Sei quasi pericolosa


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Si era preso una sbandata bella grossa, altrimenti sarebbe andato al sodo


Magari è il contrario. Si sì fosse preso una sbandata sarebbe andato al sodo
Ha valutato che non ne valeva la pena


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ma scusa, tu mi martelli di messaggi x vederti con me poi ti freni quando scopri che aspetti un figlio e fino a due giorni fa mi chiedi di venire a casa mia...ora, o sei pazzo da ricoverare, o avevi paura di coinvolgimenti altrimenti come hai detto anche tu, la sveltina te la facevi


O ha capito che stava a fare una minchiata è più ti leggo più penso che ha fatto bene a darsela a gambe


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Perché sono una sua dipendente?


Perché sei angosciante asfissiante e potenzialmente pericolosa


----------



## ipazia (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Perché sono una sua dipendente?


Perchè, mi baso su come scrivi qui e su cosa scrivi qui, sei una promettente fonte di casini su diversi fronti.

Sei incasinata con tuo marito, hai una cotta platonica per uno con cui oltre il platonico non hai mai mosso il passo ma per lui ribalteresti una vita (ah..l'amour), e dopo una conoscenza superficiale e parziale (parli di tre mesi giusto?) glielo hai pure vomitato addosso. - sovrapponendo i vostri ruoli e confondendo personale e professionale - (che è il peggior anticipatore per una scopata sul luogo di lavoro).

Oltre questo (che per quanto mi riguarda, sarebbe bastevole per catalogarti come "da tenere a distanza") ti sei messa pure a sragionare su chi si innamora di chi (questo, per quanto mi riguarda, ti ricollocherebbe fra quelli che non solo sono da "tenere a distanza" ma con cui superficializzare il rapporto; categoria "inaffidabile").


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché sei angosciante asfissiante e potenzialmente pericolosa


Va be' , giudichi una persona angosciante e asfissiante solo perché qui sta cercando solo di capire ...


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Va be' , giudichi una persona angosciante e asfissiante solo perché qui sta cercando solo di capire ...


Ovviamente con lui nn ho parlato di questo mi sono semplicemente limitata a dirgli: capisco la situazione...punto ...pericolosa x cosa poi?


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ma scusa, tu mi martelli di messaggi x vederti con me poi ti freni quando scopri che aspetti un figlio e fino a due giorni fa mi chiedi di venire a casa mia...ora, o sei pazzo da ricoverare, o avevi paura di coinvolgimenti altrimenti come hai detto anche tu, la sveltina te la facevi


Gisè, ma tojeme na curiosità:  de cognome fai Griffin?  perchè solo se sei sorella de Peter Griffin puoi essere così scema, altrimenti ce stai a pjià pè 'r culo


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Gisè, ma tojeme na curiosità:  de cognome fai Griffin?  perchè solo se sei sorella de Peter Griffin puoi essere così scema, altrimenti ce stai a pjià pè 'r culo


Ok... diciamo che sono scema, quindi? Qual è la tua considerazione? Altrimenti se mi era tutto chiaro nn scrivevo qui


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ok... diciamo che sono scema, quindi? Qual è la tua considerazione? Altrimenti se mi era tutto chiaro nn scrivevo qui


la considerazione è che se sei scema,  non arrivi a capire che sto tizio ti vuole scavare dalle palle, perchè se la testa che ha nei pantaloni ti si farebbe anche in sala mensa, quella che pare avere sul collo gli dice le stesse cose che ti ha scritto Ipazia.

Fattene una ragione, sarai bona, sarai bella, sarai troia, sarai quello che vuoi, ma non abbastanza da rischiare per una che ti sbatte in faccia di essere affidabile con gli uomini come una banconota da 18 euro.

Più chiaro così?


----------



## spleen (14 Gennaio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao!
> 
> ....madonna santa....ma lascia stare questo cristo!!
> 
> ...


Non c'è peggior cieco di chi non vuol vedere.
Perechè è chiaro, che non si vuol vedere.
Ed è lì il problema... non si vuole vedere.

Mi scuso per lo scioglilingua...


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> la considerazione è che se sei scema,  non arrivi a capire che sto tizio ti vuole scavare dalle palle, perchè se la testa che ha nei pantaloni ti si farebbe anche in sala mensa, quella che pare avere sul collo gli dice le stesse cose che ti ha scritto Ipazia.
> 
> Fattene una ragione, sarai bona, sarai bella, sarai troia, sarai quello che vuoi, ma non abbastanza da rischiare per una che ti sbatte in faccia di essere affidabile con gli uomini come una banconota da 18 euro.
> 
> Più chiaro così?


Ma a lui cosa frega se nn sono affidabile poi x cosa? Perché gli ho detto che mi voglio separare? E che mi volevo solo divertire con lui ?


----------



## ipazia (14 Gennaio 2021)

Senti  @Gisella78, scopare è un gioco.
Extra lo può esser ancor di più.

Come nascondino, prendi prendi, campana.
E' divertimento, solo divertimento.
Si stacca via tutto e ci si butta dentro e non si pensa a niente se non al piacere, a godere, a stare bene, divertirsi...godere l'ho detto? 

Te lo stai trasformando in un qualcosa che non ha niente a che veder con il giocare, con lo staccare, col godere.
(la figa o il cazzo, da soli, non fanno godere...non sono esche di per sè appetibili o che fan variare la posizione dei piatti di una bilancia rischi benefici. Il mondo è pieno di fighe e cazzi a disposizione e sono serenamente intercambiabili)

E tutto questo lo stai facendo in un luogo di lavoro.

Quando si gioca le cose che succedono nel gioco riguardano il gioco.
Come gli indiani e i cowboy, che nel gioco muoiono, si sparano e si lanciano frecce, ma poi - come i bambini sanno benissimo - fuori dal gioco non ci sono morti, spari e neppure frecce. E si gioca anche ad altri giochi.

Fuori dal gioco non esiste il gioco.

La cosa che i bambini sanno altrettanto bene, e infatti ci perdono ore, è che serve che tutti seguano le stesse regole per giocare allo stesso gioco.
E -anche questo i bambini lo sanno benissimo - se non si hanno le stesse regole, non si gioca più.

Le tue regole non sono quelle della scopata extra.
Le tue regole sono quelle di qualcuno che nella scopata extra cerca compensazioni.
E questo è fonte di casini. Incomprensioni, necessità di chiarimenti e accomodamenti.

Fatica @Gisella78, in buona sostanza.

Se scopare, giocare, diventa faticare, allora non ne val più la pena.

Questo è il fulcro della tua inaffidabilità.
(oltre al fatto che se uno vuol giocare a prendi prendi e tu inizia a mescolarci dentro le regole di campana, nascondino, generale...di solito i bambini a questo punto dicono "io con te non ci gioco più" e se ne vanno a giocare con qualcun altro).


----------



## spleen (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ma a lui cosa frega se nn sono affidabile poi x cosa? Perché gli ho detto che mi voglio separare? E che mi volevo solo divertire con lui ?


Per me ha intuito che sei una che si attacca come una cozza. A dimostrarlo il fatto che ti fai una marea di menate e di seghe mentali se lui si defila.


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Ma io tutte queste domande a lui non le ho poste, ho detto : ok, divertiamoci...le domande le sto facendo qui nn a lui, volevo solo capire , per quanto riguarda le cose personali, è stata la circostanza che mi ha portata a dirle , anche lui mi ha detto cose sue personali ma è stato detto in un discorso dove si parlava di cose personali


----------



## Buffa (14 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Meno male che delle mie 34 sottoposte non ne ho ancora broccolata una, almeno abbasso la media.


Si vede che non ne hai bisogno


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Per me ha intuito che sei una che si attacca come una cozza. A dimostrarlo il fatto che ti fai una marea di menate e di seghe mentali se lui si defila.


Ma ste menate a lui mai fatte. . giuro


----------



## ipazia (14 Gennaio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Non c'è peggior cieco di chi non vuol vedere.
> Perechè è chiaro, che non si vuol vedere.
> Ed è lì il problema... non si vuole vedere.
> 
> Mi scuso per lo scioglilingua...


Non è uno scioglilingua 

Ma non so se non si vuol o non si sa vedere...

Pare che @Gisella78 davvero non sia in grado di vedere quanta pesantezza porta il suo approccio. 
Mi sento affaticata io leggendola...immagino lei...e non oso immaginare lui...

Che fatica!!


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Va be' , giudichi una persona angosciante e asfissiante solo perché qui sta cercando solo di capire ...


Cosa c’è da capire?

La donna ha la fica è l’uomo la vuole da sempre per infilarci più volte possibile il pisello ai fini della procreazione. istinto maschile primordiale. 
Quando l’uomo capisce che assieme alla fica potrebbero arrivare altre preoccupazioni, lo stesso istinto primordiale che lo induce a cercare una fica, lo induce a cercarne un’altra.

Questo avviene in tutti i cervelli maschili del pianeta e non solo umani.
Solo che gli animali volendo possono anche ucciderla una femmina psicopatica, noi umani, no, quantomeno non sempre.

Il maschio in natura ha il compito di ingravidare quante più femmine riesce, quando non ingravida e nemmeno ci prova, significa che la natura ha predisposto per questo maschio un altro percorso, perché questo accoppiamento non avrebbe consentito il proseguo della specie.

E’ tutto molto naturale, se un te vole, un gli piaci.
Ma non lo ha deciso lui, bensì la natura, che ha previsto molti casini nel caso avesse insistito con te.


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Gennaio 2021)

Buffa ha detto:


> Si vede che non ne hai bisogno


Ho raggiunto la pace dei sensi...sono in andropausa finalmente, da lunedì.


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ma a lui cosa frega se nn sono affidabile poi x cosa? Perché gli ho detto che mi voglio separare? E che mi volevo solo divertire con lui ?


perchè tu al massimo a lui doveviu dire se ingoi o no e se vuoi il preservativo o no.

a lui se con tuo marito non funziona e hai il corrispondente d'amorosi sensi non interessa nè deve interessare nè ha senso che tu glielo vada a dire, se vuoi "solo divertirti"


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ho raggiunto la pace dei sensi...sono in andropausa finalmente, da lunedì.


c'hai il cronometro sulla fava?


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Cosa c’è da capire?
> 
> La donna ha la fica è l’uomo la vuole da sempre per infilarci più volte possibile il pisello ai fini della procreazione. istinto maschile primordiale.
> Quando l’uomo capisce che assieme alla fica potrebbero arrivare altre preoccupazioni, lo stesso istinto primordiale che lo induce a cercare una fica, lo induce a cercarne un’altra.
> ...


Scusa ma





perplesso ha detto:


> perchè tu al massimo a lui doveviu dire se ingoi o no e se vuoi il preservativo o no.
> 
> a lui se con tuo marito non funziona e hai il corrispondente d'amorosi sensi non interessa nè deve interessare nè ha senso che tu glielo vada a dire, se vuoi "solo divertirti"





perplesso ha detto:


> perchè tu al massimo a lui doveviu dire se ingoi o no e se vuoi il preservativo o no.
> 
> a lui se con tuo marito non funziona e hai il corrispondente d'amorosi sensi non interessa nè deve interessare nè ha senso che tu glielo vada a dire, se vuoi "solo divertirti"


È stato detto in un discorso dove lui mi parlava di problemi precedenti avuti con la sua ex ...ok, diciamo pure che ho sbagliato a dire ste cose, pensi che lui si sia defilato x questo e nn x la gravidanza?



Gisella78 ha detto:


> Scusa ma
> È stato detto in un discorso dove lui mi parlava di problemi precedenti avuti con la sua ex ...ok, diciamo pure che ho sbagliato a dire ste cose, pensi che lui si sia defilato x questo e nn x la gravidanza?


Ha anche aggiunto che stava aspettando il 3 mese perché se avesse abortito ci saremo visti...

Lui ha cambiato idea x la gravidanza non perché gli ho parlato della mia vita privata


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Ancora peggio.......
Qua stiamo delirando.... non puoi pensare che uno ti voglia trombare solo se la moglie perde il figlio... 
Di cazzate ne ho sentite....ma questa è bella grande!


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Tra l'altro è successo solo una volta che gli ho detto della mia situazione matrimoniale e di certo nn gli ho detto che in lui cercavo l'uomo della mia vita, tanto è vero che quando mi ha chiesto all' inizio perché io ero indecisa, gli ho fatto presente che nn mi andava proprio x questa situazione particolare che già ho


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ancora peggio.......
> Qua stiamo delirando.... non puoi pensare che uno ti voglia trombare solo se la moglie perde il figlio...
> Di cazzate ne ho sentite....ma questa è bella grande!


L'ha detto lui


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Beh è da mandare a fare una bella visita psichiatrica....per me è fuori ....
A parte che tutta la situazione mi sembra "strana"....


----------



## Lostris (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ha anche aggiunto che stava aspettando il 3 mese perché se avesse abortito ci saremo visti...


Rendiamoci conto della caratura di quest’uomo.


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ancora peggio.......
> Qua stiamo delirando.... non puoi pensare che uno ti voglia trombare solo se la moglie perde il figlio...
> Di cazzate ne ho sentite....ma questa è bella grande!


Quindi si sarebbe " arreso" non x la gravidanza, ma perché gli ho parlato della mia separazione?


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Scusa ma
> È stato detto in un discorso dove lui mi parlava di problemi precedenti avuti con la sua ex ...ok, diciamo pure che ho sbagliato a dire ste cose, pensi che lui si sia defilato x questo e nn x la gravidanza?
> 
> 
> ...


senti lui è abbastanza stronzo da tirare in ballo una roba del genere pur di scaricarti.   non ha capito però che tu non sei abbastanza sveglia da cogliere il messaggio.

Prima o poi ti dirà di scavarti dalle palle di brutta maniera.  se non lo ha fatto finora è perchè teme che tu faccia qualche sceneggiata.

di solito non sono indulgente coi traditi, ma tuo marito, se mai gli farai la grazia di divorziare da lui, deve fare una settimana di festeggiamenti perchè ti sarai scavata dai coglioni


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Quindi si sarebbe " arreso" non x la gravidanza, ma perché gli ho parlato della mia separazione?


Ti hanno già risposto benissimo gli altri forumisti.....
Ma al di là di tutto...lui è fuori ma anche tu non scherzi ....


----------



## ipazia (14 Gennaio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Rendiamoci conto della caratura di quest’uomo.


E pure della considerazione che ha dell'interlocutore, giusto per considerare il quadro complessivo.

Se un maschio osasse anche solo intendere una affermazione di questo genere in mia presenza, avrebbe parecchi motivi per ricordarsi di me a quel punto. (dopo essersi ricomposto - se ci riuscisse - dal sezionamento a cui sarebbe sottoposto.)

(ma non mi è mai capitato che si permettessero cazzate di questo livello...e non è che mi manca la quantità per fare statistica. 
Semplicemente sapevano che non gli sarebbe convenuto oltrepassare certi confini, senza neanche il bisogno di esplicitarlo.)


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> senti lui è abbastanza stronzo da tirare in ballo una roba del genere pur di scaricarti.   non ha capito però che tu non sei abbastanza sveglia da cogliere il messaggio.
> 
> Prima o poi ti dirà di scavarti dalle palle di brutta maniera.  se non lo ha fatto finora è perchè teme che tu faccia qualche sceneggiata.
> 
> di solito non sono indulgente coi traditi, ma tuo marito, se mai gli farai la grazia di divorziare da lui, deve fare una settimana di festeggiamenti perchè ti sarai scavata dai coglioni


E che sceneggiata dovevo fare? Ma stiamo scherzando? Tra l'altro ci lavoro per questa persona che sceneggiata dovevo fargli?


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> E che sceneggiata dovevo fare? Ma stiamo scherzando? Tra l'altro ci lavoro per questa persona che sceneggiata dovevo fargli?


ah boh, vai a sapere che ti potrebbe passare per la testa per uno che ti scarica malamente.

Cmq, fattene una ragione.   esistono uomini per i quali non vale la pena.   poi sai, noi sentiamo solo la tua campana, magari lui è scemo quanto te e dice ste cose perchè non è capace di dire meglio quale sia il suo intendimento.


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah boh, vai a sapere che ti potrebbe passare per la testa per uno che ti scarica malamente.
> 
> Cmq, fattene una ragione.   esistono uomini per i quali non vale la pena.   poi sai, noi sentiamo solo la tua campana, magari lui è scemo quanto te e dice ste cose perchè non è capace di dire meglio quale sia il suo intendimento.


Ma guarda io me ne sono fatta ampiamente una ragione, concordo sul fatto che non ne vale la pena nemmeno solo x un'ora di divertimento...ecco perché mi diceva " aspettiamo gennaio perché a dicembre ci sono le vacanze natalizie e non posso muovermi" ...il  motivo era un altro

Doveva vedere se la gravidanza andava avanti


----------



## Foglia (14 Gennaio 2021)

Porca pupattola  meglio che taccio.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Qui stiamo parlando di un figlio che è una cosa seria e importante...


Tra tutte le storie di tradimento e meschinità chiedo sempre dei pareri per stilare una classifica.
Una delle prime è quella della coppia che sta cercando di avere un figlio. A le arrivano le mestruazioni, lo dice mesta a lei. 
Lui:”Meglio! Ti lascio per un’altra e vado via con lei per il weekend. Mi prendi la valigia?”


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Per me è una cosa importante, se decido di avere un figlio con una persona non vado alla ricerca di avventure,ma qui non parliamo di me, ma di uno che mentre cerca di avere un figlio non si fa problemi a proporre appuntamenti e poi dice che è particolare la situazione per poter andare avanti...


Questi fatti dimostrano come considera la moglie e come considera te.
Avresti dovuto essere sesso gratis.


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Io volevo semplicemente un parere, al di là del fatto di aspettare il 3 mese...ma uno che sta provando ad avere un fig





Brunetta ha detto:


> Questi fatti dimostrano come considera la moglie e come considera te.
> Avresti dovuto essere sesso gratis.


Appunto, perché tutte ste paranoie? Forse sono subentrati i sensi di colpa?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Scusa ma
> È stato detto in un discorso dove lui mi parlava di problemi precedenti avuti con la sua ex ...ok, diciamo pure che ho sbagliato a dire ste cose, pensi che lui si sia defilato x questo e nn x la gravidanza?
> 
> 
> ...


Tu sei poco affidabile come amante (ma pure come moglie) ma lui è una merda da cui allontanarsi se è vicino al bancone del bar.
Smetti di porti domande su di lui e comincia a capire le tue priorità nella vita.


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Io credo siano subentrati i sensi di colpa e la paura di essere scoperto adesso che aspetta un figlio


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Altrimenti non capisco quale sia il problema


----------



## Skorpio (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Altrimenti non capisco quale sia il problema


A meno che....
Non ti consideri una collaboratrice troppo preziosa per la sua azienda e tema di perderti con una iniziativa troppo avventata, e abbia posto in qualche modo un freno alla sua vulcanica e travolgente passione per te.... 

Piu ci penso e più mi convinco che potrebbe esser questa la corretta chiave di lettura


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A meno che....
> Non ti consideri una collaboratrice troppo preziosa per la sua azienda e tema di perderti con una iniziativa troppo avventata, e abbia posto in qualche modo un freno alla sua vulcanica e travolgente passione per te....
> 
> Piu ci penso e più mi convinco che potrebbe esser questa la corretta chiave di lettura


Perdermi per cosa?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Altrimenti non capisco quale sia il problema


Sei un po’ merda anche tu? Vuoi scopare con uno che lo farebbe in caso di aborto.


----------



## ivanl (14 Gennaio 2021)

Diciamo che l'errore sta a monte, nel far entrare nel rapporto tra amanti la rispettiva situazione familiare. Se vuoi scopare, scopa e basta, poi perchè e percome non è rilevante.
Mi sembrano alle prima armi entrambi, e fanno casino


----------



## Foglia (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> L'ha detto lui


Ma io mi domando dove sia TU in tutto questo. Chissenefrega anche di quel che ha detto lui. TU - davanti a un uomo che ti ha detto che stava aspettando di vedere se la compagna rimanesse incinta o meno nel momento senz'altro più delicato della gravidanza - ripeto TU, dove cavolo sei?

Sei a chiederti perché si sia raffreddato con te???
Ma sul serio?


----------



## Foglia (14 Gennaio 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> Diciamo che l'errore sta a monte, nel far entrare nel rapporto tra amanti la rispettiva situazione familiare. Se vuoi scopare, scopa e basta, poi perchè e percome non è rilevante.
> *Mi sembrano alle prima armi entrambi*, e fanno casino


No ma vabbé, cosa c'entra essere alle prime armi in questo caso?
Oh: lui ha detto che se la compagna avesse abortito, c'era via libera al divertimento. Ci rendiamo conto o no? 
Che questo sia vero o meno (cioé che sia la scusa accampata per liberarsi di lei oppure sia rispondente al pensiero di lui) è abbastanza ininfluente.

Va bene tutto, ma cosa si può pensare di uno che sta dicendo A TE questa roba?

Davvero ti stai ancora a domandare perché abbia mollato il colpo?


----------



## Carola (14 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Come mai lo fai notare solo a me e non anche a chi ha usato questo termine prima di me in questo stesso post?
> Vai su che lo vedi da sola/o.


 Ah scusa ho letto qua e là mi sarò persa sto messaggio


----------



## Carola (14 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Magari è il contrario. Si sì fosse preso una sbandata sarebbe andato al sodo
> Ha valutato che non ne valeva la pena


appunto


----------



## patroclo (14 Gennaio 2021)

Facciamo un totoscommesse sulla futura paternità del soggetto ?

anzi, per evitare frantendimenti, un passo indietro e scommettiamo sul concepimento


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Si ma che c'entra la gravidanza?


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Facciamo un totoscommesse sulla futura paternità del soggetto ?
> 
> anzi, per evitare frantendimenti, un passo indietro e scommettiamo sul concepimento


Cioè non è vero?


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Cioè non è vero?


Ci avevo pensato già


----------



## patroclo (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Si ma che c'entra la gravidanza?


che per me inventa cose ...........


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> che per me inventa cose ...........


Io l'ho pensato subito


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Va be' , giudichi una persona angosciante e asfissiante solo perché qui sta cercando solo di capire ...


No ti giudico così perché non capisco cosa vuoi capire. Lui ti ha dato le sue motivazioni , non ti piacciono e ne devi trovare altre



Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ma a lui cosa frega se nn sono affidabile poi x cosa? Perché gli ho detto che mi voglio separare? E che mi volevo solo divertire con lui ?


È sposato. La prima cosa che valuta é se rischia qualcosa. E tu dai l’aria di una che si problemi me crea a iosa. Quindi non sei affidabile per una relazione ne per una trombata. Sei tutto tranne che la leggerezza che forse cerca



Gisella78 ha detto:


> Io l'ho pensato subito


Quindi hai già la risposta


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È sposato. La prima cosa che valuta é se rischia qualcosa. E tu dai l’aria di una che si problemi me crea a iosa. Quindi non sei affidabile per una relazione ne per una trombata. Sei tutto tranne che la leggerezza che forse cerca


Per una relazione sicuramente no, ritorniamo a monte...si è raffreddato proprio quando ha capito che mi sto sentendo con un altro e gli ho detto di non innamorarsi


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È sposato. La prima cosa che valuta é se rischia qualcosa. E tu dai l’aria di una che si problemi me crea a iosa. Quindi non sei affidabile per una relazione ne per una trombata. Sei tutto tranne che la leggerezza che forse cerca


Ma cosa rischierebbe?


----------



## Vera (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Per una relazione sicuramente no, ritorniamo a monte...si è raffreddato proprio quando ha capito che mi sto sentendo con un altro e gli ho detto di non innamorarsi


È stato lui a dirti di non innamorarti. Ricordi?


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> È stato lui a dirti di non innamorarti. Ricordi?


Anche io


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Per una relazione sicuramente no, ritorniamo a monte...si è raffreddato proprio quando ha capito che mi sto sentendo con un altro e gli ho detto di non innamorarsi


Si certo sicuro ahaha


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ma cosa rischierebbe?


Che ti presenti dalla moglie? Che ti attacchi come una cozza? Che sei di una pesantezza inaudita?


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si certo sicuro ahaha


Ok non gli piacevo più all'improvviso, nn sapeva come dirmelo


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che ti presenti dalla moglie? Che ti attacchi come una cozza? Che sei di una pesantezza inaudita?


Ma se lo è sognato però....mai fatto problemi di questo genere... mai detto di amarlo anzi il contrario


----------



## Carola (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ma ste menate a lui mai fatte. . giuro


guarda che si intuiscono
Avrà capito



Nocciola ha detto:


> Si certo sicuro ahaha


 



Gisella78 ha detto:


> Anche io


ascolta .. torna in te
Questo tizio ha intuito che sei pesante e non ci ha cassi
Comprensibile x altro


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Guarda, mai fatto paraboie


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Gennaio 2021)

Cos’è la para BOIA.?


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Guarda mai fatto paranoie,mai stata pesante anzi x giorni interi non lo scrivevo, ho solo chiesto se ci avesse ripensato visto che all' improvviso era sparito e lui continuava a dirmi di no e che dovevo aspettare

Con le parole diceva una cosa ma nei fatti dimostrava il contrario

Secondo me sì e sentito preso un po' troppo in giro da me


----------



## Foglia (14 Gennaio 2021)

AIUTO


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Guarda mai fatto paranoie,mai stata pesante anzi x giorni interi non lo scrivevo, ho solo chiesto se ci avesse ripensato visto che all' improvviso era sparito e lui continuava a dirmi di no e che dovevo aspettare


Eh meno male che non lo scrivevo


----------



## Foglia (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Secondo me sì e sentito preso un po' troppo in giro da me


Ma ti rendi conto che questo ti ha detto (ti ha detto, poi spero sinceramente che non sia vero, ma non ci conto: la realtà purtroppo spesso batte la fantasia) che avreste scopato se la compagna avesse perso un figlio? Rispetto a questo per te va tutto bene?


----------



## Vera (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Secondo me sì e sentito preso un po' troppo in giro da me


Ovviamente.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Guarda mai fatto paranoie,mai stata pesante anzi x giorni interi non lo scrivevo, ho solo chiesto se ci avesse ripensato visto che all' improvviso era sparito e lui continuava a dirmi di no e che dovevo aspettare
> 
> Con le parole diceva una cosa ma nei fatti dimostrava il contrario
> 
> Secondo me sì e sentito preso un po' troppo in giro da me


Secondo me prova a capacitarti che puoi non piacergli o aver cambiato idea 
Non si muore eh per un rifiuto


----------



## Martes (14 Gennaio 2021)

Chi è che si stupiva per l'utente che ha inscenato la propria morte?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto che questo ti ha detto (ti ha detto, poi spero sinceramente che non sia vero, ma non ci conto: la realtà purtroppo spesso batte la fantasia) che avreste scopato se la compagna avesse perso un figlio? Rispetto a questo per te va tutto bene?


Però se muore la nonna potrebbero trovare una casa libera.


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Secondo me prova a capacitarti che puoi non piacergli o aver cambiato idea
> Non si muore eh per un rifiuto


Ma infatti può aver cambiato idea tranquillamente,posso nn piacergli o essere indeciso, o preso in giro da me visti i vari tira e molla... volevo solo un vostro parere tutto qui visto che è inutile chiedere a lui...


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Pensa@nocciola  che una volta mi ha chiesto di mandargli una cosa sul Cell....ed io ho risposto che era arrivato secondo e che doveva aspettare


----------



## Foglia (14 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però se muore la nonna potrebbero trovare una casa libera.


A quel punto basta chiedersi se per caso lo dice per allungare i tempi


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> A quel punto basta chiedersi se per caso lo dice per allungare i tempi


Ma non è eccitante con i cadavere in casa?


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Mi sembra solo strano che dopo tutto il casino che ha fatto x vedermi e la sua insistenza, nn gli piaccio piu.. sicuramente ha cambiato idea ma nn riesco proprio a capire perché


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Mi sembra solo strano che dopo tutto il casino che ha fatto x vedermi e la sua insistenza, nn gli piaccio piu.. sicuramente ha cambiato idea ma nn riesco proprio a capire perché


Ma sei alla fame?
Guarda che i vibratori funzionano.


----------



## Foglia (14 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è eccitante con i cadavere in casa?


Non saprei 

Il punto ( @Gisella78 , non lo prendere come un "attacco", ma come uno spunto di confronto, davvero) è che se mi capita di aspettare che muore la nonna per trombare perché così mi dice l'altro, io sto a farmi domande sul perché l'altro non voglia scopare subito?

Se quello mi dice che aspettava di veder procedere la gravidanza della compagna per trombare, e che essendo passato il periodo più critico ora ha qualche remora, io mi chiedo perché non trombiamo più?

Ma fuggo a gambe levate.

In più per giunta questo è il capo. Ti immagini se appena qualcosa dovesse andare storto come può considerare Gisella? A dire il vero non so nemmeno se sia "meglio" che le abbia detto una balla, o che la scusa sia rispondente al suo pensiero. Non lo so. E francamente troverei imbarazzanti entrambe le due ipotesi. Perché si tratta di bilanciare se sono la scopata consequenziale a un aborto piuttosto che la scema a cui rifilare la più assurda delle scuse. E boh. Tutto mi verrebbe da chiedermi, fuorché perché quello non scopa con me.

Chiedo venia per la durezza eh.


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

No guarda nn sono alla fame....


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non saprei
> 
> Il punto ( @Gisella78 , non lo prendere come un "attacco", ma come uno spunto di confronto, davvero) è che se mi capita di aspettare che muore la nonna per trombare perché così mi dice l'altro, io sto a farmi domande sul perché l'altro non voglia scopare subito?
> 
> ...


Nessuna durezza sono qui per questo, per accettare critiche


----------



## ologramma (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Mi sembra solo strano che dopo tutto il casino che ha fatto x vedermi e la sua insistenza, nn gli piaccio piu.. sicuramente ha cambiato idea ma nn riesco proprio a capire perché


non è che vedendoti tutta presa dalla situazione  a paura  di te , sai che molti ragazzi hanno problemi per


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Se è vero che aspetta un figlio, è allucinante ovviamente che aspettava il 3 mese...e cmq in ogni caso uno che ci prova con una mentre prova ad avere un figlio nn sta tanto bene....

Se poi ti dice per di più che adesso la situazione è particolare, nn sta assolutamente bene ...

Anche se onestamente penso sia una scusa


----------



## spleen (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Se è vero che aspetta un figlio, è allucinante ovviamente che aspettava il 3 mese...e cmq in ogni caso uno che ci prova con una mentre prova ad avere un figlio nn sta tanto bene....


Ecco, brava, parti da questo.


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Cioè, prima nn era particolare lo stesso? O ti vincola solo un figlio? La tua compagna non conta un cazzo? Bah


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Se nn era incinta si andava avanti? Quindi lei nn ha nessuna importanza in tutta questa storia?


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Riepilogando il 26 di Dicembre non sapevi se accettare le avances, poi lo cerchi per accettare. 
Oggi 14 gennaio ti chiedi perché pur accettando, non hai combinato niente. lui si è tirato indietro con la scusa della paternità. 
In realtà lui si era tirato indietro quando non ti ha più scritto


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Ti blocca solo il figlio perché se verresti sgamato sarebbe stato peggio?doppia figura di merda?


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Riepilogando il 26 di Dicembre non sapevi se accettare le avances, poi lo cerchi per accettare.
> Oggi 14 gennaio ti chiedi perché pur accettando, non hai combinato niente. lui si è tirato indietro con la scusa della paternità.
> In realtà lui si era tirato indietro quando non ti ha più scritto


Corrisponde a quando ha scoperto che era incinta, mi diceva che voleva ma dovevo aspettare


----------



## spleen (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Cioè, prima nn era particolare lo stesso? O ti vincola solo un figlio? La tua compagna non conta un cazzo? Bah


No, la parola da evidenziare è -allucinante-.
Se fossi una donna non vorrei un cialtrone così né per divertirmi e figuriamoci per qualcosa di serio.

E se fossi un uomo non vorrei una che si fa le menate che ti fai tu nemmeno in fotografia. Pensi davvero che niente traspaia di quello che pensi? 

Sareste proprio una bella coppia, non c'è che dire..


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ma infatti può aver cambiato idea tranquillamente,posso nn piacergli o essere indeciso, o preso in giro da me visti i vari tira e molla... volevo solo un vostro parere tutto qui visto che è inutile chiedere a lui...


Continuiamo a dirtelo ma tu insisti


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Pensa@nocciola  che una volta mi ha chiesto di mandargli una cosa sul Cell....ed io ho risposto che era arrivato secondo e che doveva aspettare


Avrà piango disperato


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Se è vero che aspetta un figlio, è allucinante ovviamente che aspettava il 3 mese...e cmq in ogni caso uno che ci prova con una mentre prova ad avere un figlio nn sta tanto bene....


E perche mai? Illuminami.
Uno che tradisce quando la moglie non è in cinta e‘ diverso da uno che tradisce con la moglie in cinta? 
Ma de che stamo a parla’?


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Quindi la gravidanza è una scusa?


----------



## Vera (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Quindi la gravidanza è una scusa?


----------



## Gisella78 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Anche se tutto coincide, si è arenato proprio in quel periodo che l'ha scoperto, dovrei chiedere a lui cosa cambia adesso che aspetta un bambino rispetto a prima che nn lo sapeva


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Quindi la gravidanza è una scusa?


E poi ti domandi perché diciamo che sei pesante 
Vuoi che scriviamo in un’altra lingua?


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Anche se tutto coincide, si è arenato proprio in quel periodo che l'ha scoperto, dovrei chiedere a lui cosa cambia adesso che aspetta un bambino rispetto a prima che nn lo sapeva


Si dai fammi sapere che son curioso.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Quindi la gravidanza è una scusa?


Si
Secondo me ha capito che tu sei troppo per lui, e teme di restarci sotto. 

Preferisce rinunciare, non si sente all'altezza 
Guarda che è evidente la cosa


----------



## Lostris (14 Gennaio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si
> Secondo me ha capito che tu sei troppo per lui, e teme di restarci sotto.
> 
> Preferisce rinunciare, non si sente all'altezza
> Guarda che è evidente la cosa


sei tremendo


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si
> Secondo me ha capito che tu sei troppo per lui, e teme di restarci sotto.
> 
> Preferisce rinunciare, non si sente all'altezza
> Guarda che è evidente la cosa


Perfido


----------



## Skorpio (14 Gennaio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> sei tremendo





Nocciola ha detto:


> Perfido


Siete troppo maliziose


----------



## Foglia (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Nessuna durezza sono qui per questo, per accettare critiche


Le "critiche" devono dare spazio a spunti.
Mi sembra che più o meno tutti ti abbiamo detto che non sia una storia a cui dare un qualsivoglia seguito. 
Come faccia a piacerti uno così, resta (ai miei occhi) un mistero. Però fossi in te rifletterei di più su quelle che sono state le tue, di reazioni. Che francamente, anche quelle, danno di che riflettere.


----------



## Carola (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Guarda mai fatto paranoie,mai stata pesante anzi x giorni interi non lo scrivevo, ho solo chiesto se ci avesse ripensato visto che all' improvviso era sparito e lui continuava a dirmi di no e che dovevo aspettare
> 
> Con le parole diceva una cosa ma nei fatti dimostrava il contrario
> 
> Secondo me sì e sentito preso un po' troppo in giro da me


no va be ...


----------



## Carola (14 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Avrà piango disperato


Ma cos e ma nemmeno i miei figli adolescenti danno certe risposte così stupide ..

Intendevo  lo scrivere sei arrivato secondo
Ma sai che gli frega ma dai


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma cos e ma nemmeno i miei figli adolescenti danno certe risposte così stupide ..
> 
> Intendevo  lo scrivere sei arrivato secondo
> Ma sai che gli frega ma dai


Più che altro se becco i miei figli adolescenti scrivere una minchiata simile li corco ahah


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> No guarda nn sono alla fame....


Sembra, visto che ti poni domande sul perché tentenni uno che ha ribadito  che sarebbe disponibile se gli muore il figlio.
Ma cosa deve fare un uomo per farti schifo?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E perche mai? Illuminami.
> Uno che tradisce quando la moglie non è in cinta e‘ diverso da uno che tradisce con la moglie in cinta?
> Ma de che stamo a parla’?


Di merde


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Anche se tutto coincide, si è arenato proprio in quel periodo che l'ha scoperto, dovrei chiedere a lui cosa cambia adesso che aspetta un bambino rispetto a prima che nn lo sapeva


Per te potrebbe cambiare perché, senza sapere che cercavano un figlio, avresti potuto farti fantasie su un matrimonio di facciata o senza sentimenti o altro. Ma adesso sai che lui è una merda e insisti? Allora sei degna di lui.
Se hai così bisogno di orgasmi, ribadisco, ci sono i vibratori, non mettono incinta nessuno.


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di merde


Io non ci credo mica a tutto quello che ha scritto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io non ci credo mica a tutto quello che ha scritto.


Cosa ti stona?


----------



## perplesso (15 Gennaio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> View attachment 9479


no


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Cosa ti stona?


Tutto.


----------



## Carola (15 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Più che altro se becco i miei figli adolescenti scrivere una minchiata simile li corco ahah



Idem


----------



## Gisella78 (15 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque è un coglione in entrambi i casi, sia che la gravidanza sia vera e quindi adesso è come " bloccato" e che addirittura voleva aspettare il 3 mese per poi sentirsi libero...sia che lo abbia inventato invece di affrontare e dire quale fosse il vero problema....dal suo atteggiamento nn credo volesse fermarsi ad un solo incontro e in ogni caso meglio perderlo che trovarlo


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Comunque è un coglione in entrambi i casi, sia che la gravidanza sia vera e quindi adesso è come " bloccato" e che addirittura voleva aspettare il 3 mese per poi sentirsi libero...sia che lo abbia inventato invece di affrontare e dire quale fosse il vero problema....dal suo atteggiamento nn credo volesse fermarsi ad un solo incontro e in ogni caso meglio perderlo che trovarlo


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Comunque è un coglione in entrambi i casi, sia che la gravidanza sia vera e quindi adesso è come " bloccato" e che addirittura voleva aspettare il 3 mese per poi sentirsi libero...sia che lo abbia inventato invece di affrontare e dire quale fosse il vero problema....dal suo atteggiamento nn credo volesse fermarsi ad un solo incontro e in ogni caso meglio perderlo che trovarlo


Non ci vorrà tantissimo per scoprirlo, se proprio proprio dovessi ancora avere questa curiosità.  Se uno diventa padre in un modo o nell'altro si sa, sul posto di lavoro. Pensa ora a salvaguardare quello (il lavoro, intendo), che sia un coglione è palese.
Ma tu evita di dirglielo....


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella che pensi di fare della tua vita? 
Non hai 15 anni.


----------



## Gisella78 (15 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gisella che pensi di fare della tua vita?
> Non hai 15 anni.


Separazione


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Separazione


E poi?


----------



## Gisella78 (15 Gennaio 2021)

E poi cosa?


----------



## Gisella78 (15 Gennaio 2021)

Se ti riferisci alla mia vita privata,proseguo la conoscenza con l'altra persona


----------



## alberto15 (15 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci alla mia vita privata,proseguo la conoscenza con l'altra persona


quindi prima ti separi e poi prosegui la conoscenza? Mi sembra un corretto modo di porsi. Sarebbe molto piu' facile mollare uno quando si ha gia' l'altro. Ma con questa persona tu ci vorresti avere una vita in comune "ufficiale"? (scusa magari lo hai gia' scritto ma ci sono 24 pagine di messaggi forse me ne e' scappato qualcuno)


----------



## Gisella78 (15 Gennaio 2021)

Si , vorrei una storia  ufficiale , ovviamente è una cosa che valuterò nel corso della frequentazione


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Si , vorrei una storia  ufficiale , ovviamente è una cosa che valuterò nel corso della frequentazione


Ma lui è disponibile?


----------



## Gisella78 (15 Gennaio 2021)

È libero

E interessato a conoscerci meglio...io comunque sono sconvolta dal fatto che un uomo con la compagna che combatte per portare avanti una gravidanza possa dare certe richieste ad altre donne...cioè una situazione così è diversa da chi ha già figli...mah

Non so se provare pena o disprezzo per quest'uomo...o entrambi...


----------



## void (15 Gennaio 2021)

Non ho capito bene, in sostanza tu hai una storia extra o frequentazione con una persona libera da vincoli e contemporaneamente vorresti trombarti il tuo principale?


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> E interessato a conoscerci meglio...io comunque sono sconvolta dal fatto che un uomo con la compagna che combatte per portare avanti una gravidanza possa dare certe richieste ad altre donne...cioè una situazione così è diversa da chi ha già figli...mah


combatte la compagna, mica lui.
lui chanzac di tempo libero.
ma ha capito che sei troppo per lui, ha capito di non meritarti. 
apprezza la sua onestà.


----------



## Gisella78 (15 Gennaio 2021)

void ha detto:


> Non ho capito bene, in sostanza tu hai una storia extra o frequentazione con una persona libera da vincoli e contemporaneamente vorresti trombarti il tuo principale?


Non ho nessuna storia, solo conoscenza..


----------



## perplesso (15 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gisella che pensi di fare della tua vita?
> Non hai 15 anni.


dei gran pompini, presumo


----------



## perplesso (15 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> È libero
> 
> E interessato a conoscerci meglio...io comunque sono sconvolta dal fatto che un uomo con la compagna che combatte per portare avanti una gravidanza possa dare certe richieste ad altre donne...cioè una situazione così è diversa da chi ha già figli...mah
> 
> Non so se provare pena o disprezzo per quest'uomo...o entrambi...


----------



## Gisella78 (15 Gennaio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


>


Simpaticissimo


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Non so se provare pena o disprezzo per quest'uomo...o entrambi...


Mi raccomando ora. Concentrati su quello e farglielo capire, che è il tuo capo e di sicuro non guasta


----------



## Skorpio (15 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Separazione


Separazione dolce illusione

Se pensi che tuo marito lasci andar via una donna come te, senza batter ciglio, secondo me caschi male


----------



## Lostris (15 Gennaio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Separazione dolce illusione
> 
> Se pensi che tuo marito lasci andar via una donna come te, senza batter ciglio, secondo me caschi male


ma sei spudorato!


----------



## Vera (15 Gennaio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> no


Guastafeste.


----------



## Gisella78 (15 Gennaio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Separazione dolce illusione
> 
> Se pensi che tuo marito lasci andar via una donna come te, senza batter ciglio, secondo me caschi male


Anche te molto simpatico


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> ma sei spudorato!


Una carogna


----------



## Foglia (16 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Anche te molto simpatico


Guarda che però al di là delle battute forse ti sarebbe stato più utile buttare uno sguardo su come ti sei comportata TU, piuttosto che limitarti a guardare a lui. In 25 pagine, laddove si è invitato  (in diversi) te a riflettere sul tuo comportamento c'è stato, per parte tua, un rimbalzo al comportamento di lui. Sempre.  Ci sta eh, il fatto di guardare come si muove l'altro.  Ma ripeto che secondo me il fulcro è come ti sei mossa TU. E non ti hanno smossa nemmeno le  "provocazioni ". Ne' di lui, né quelle che ti sono state fatte qui dentro.  Oh. Ognuno cerca le proprie utilità   Però è impossibile non vedere che quando si cerca di portare il discorso su di te (è stato fatto in varie forme) tu ti "difenda" dicendo che la colpa è sua, o del fatto che la compagna è incinta  (hai detto pure questo), o di tuo marito, o del simpatico di turno, eccetera eccetera.
Non hai mai fatto una critica verso di te. Eppure, per come ti sei mossa (puoi anche rileggerti) non è che mancherebbero spunti e argomenti.  Fossi al tuo posto ci rifletterei


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Guarda che però al di là delle battute forse ti sarebbe stato più utile buttare uno sguardo su come ti sei comportata TU, piuttosto che limitarti a guardare a lui. In 25 pagine, laddove si è invitato  (in diversi) te a riflettere sul tuo comportamento c'è stato, per parte tua, un rimbalzo al comportamento di lui. Sempre.  Ci sta eh, il fatto di guardare come si muove l'altro.  Ma ripeto che secondo me il fulcro è come ti sei mossa TU. E non ti hanno smossa nemmeno le  "provocazioni ". Ne' di lui, né quelle che ti sono state fatte qui dentro.  Oh. Ognuno cerca le proprie utilità   Però è impossibile non vedere che quando si cerca di portare il discorso su di te (è stato fatto in varie forme) tu ti "difenda" dicendo che la colpa è sua, o del fatto che la compagna è incinta  (hai detto pure questo), o di tuo marito, o del simpatico di turno, eccetera eccetera.
> Non hai mai fatto una critica verso di te. Eppure, per come ti sei mossa (puoi anche rileggerti) non è che mancherebbero spunti e argomenti.  Fossi al tuo posto ci rifletterei


Mi lascia anche da pensare il single che frequenta. 
Lei decide e non capisce i rifiuti. 
Potrebbe essere che il suo capo abbia fatto solo delle battute stupide che lei ja preso seriamente. 
Così come il single potrebbe essere solo una persona educata e lei ci monta , nella sua testa, una storia importante.


----------



## Gisella78 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mi lascia anche da pensare il single che frequenta.
> Lei decide e non capisce i rifiuti.
> Potrebbe essere che il suo capo abbia fatto solo delle battute stupide che lei ja preso seriamente.
> Così come il single potrebbe essere solo una persona educata e lei ci monta , nella sua testa, una storia importante.


Ma guarda che li capisco i rifiuti, cercavo solo di capire confrontandomi con voi, quale potesse essere la chiave di lettura... tutto qui


----------



## Gisella78 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Visto che mi sembrava un po' paradossale quello che era successo ( aspettare che la gravidanza sia sicura )


----------



## Foglia (16 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mi lascia anche da pensare il single che frequenta.
> Lei decide e non capisce i rifiuti.
> Potrebbe essere che il suo capo abbia fatto solo delle battute stupide che lei ja preso seriamente.
> Così come il single potrebbe essere solo una persona educata e lei ci monta , nella sua testa, una storia importante.


Può essere.  Per il single in effetti nulla sappiamo se non che è uno che la ascolta. Il capo vabbè, secondo me è uno che ci ha provato senza certamente spendere nulla di sé.  Sicuramente pirla, difficile però che certe battute non fossero per dire nulla.  Anche perché hanno pure parlato di dove vedersi. Insomma, non direi che questo fosse nella testa di lei soltanto.  Di sicuro ad un certo punto lui ha visto che non gli conveniva sbattersi.


----------



## Foglia (16 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Visto che mi sembrava un po' paradossale quello che era successo ( aspettare che la gravidanza sia sicura )


Paradossale?
Tu cosa pensi del fatto che anziché girare i tacchi hai ripetutamente proseguito nel cercare uno così e capire cosa gli passava per la testa? Lo stai tuttora facendo.  

Non so eh: quando una persona fa così, secondo me ogni interesse viene meno....


----------



## Skorpio (16 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Anche te molto simpatico


Me lo dicono tutte, ma non riesco a crederci, troppa diffidenza

È il mio difetto


----------



## Foglia (16 Gennaio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Me lo dicono tutte


Mah.
Qui ho letto anche spudorato, tremendo, carogna....


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mi lascia anche da pensare il single che frequenta.
> Lei decide e non capisce i rifiuti.
> Potrebbe essere che il suo capo abbia fatto solo delle battute stupide che lei ja preso seriamente.
> Così come il single potrebbe essere solo una persona educata e lei ci monta , nella sua testa, una storia importante.


Non è che se un uomo ti scopa, ti fa una concessione. Generalmente gli fa abbastanza piacere


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Visto che mi sembrava un po' paradossale quello che era successo ( aspettare che la gravidanza sia sicura )


Secondo me temporeggiare perché non sapeva come scsricarti



Foglia ha detto:


> Può essere.  Per il single in effetti nulla sappiamo se non che è uno che la ascolta. Il capo vabbè, secondo me è uno che ci ha provato senza certamente spendere nulla di sé.  Sicuramente pirla, difficile però che certe battute non fossero per dire nulla.  Anche perché hanno pure parlato di dove vedersi. Insomma, non direi che questo fosse nella testa di lei soltanto.  Di sicuro ad un certo punto lui ha visto che non gli conveniva sbattersi.


Io ho una persona con cui lavoro da 30 anni, con cui si gioca a fare allusioni pesante. 
Ma mai oltrepassato il verbale, pur vedendoci. Dipende molto da chi hai davanti, afferrare lo scherzo non è da tutti.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che se un uomo ti scopa, ti fa una concessione. Generalmente gli fa abbastanza piacere


Difatti non è avvenuto


----------



## Foglia (16 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io ho una persona con cui lavoro da 30 anni, con cui si gioca a fare allusioni pesante.
> Ma mai oltrepassato il verbale, pur vedendoci. Dipende molto da chi hai davanti, afferrare lo scherzo non è da tutti.


Non so. Dopo 30 anni si ha anche tutta la confidenza per capire quando si scherza.
Se uno, per giunta sul lavoro, dopo tre mesi mi dicesse quelle robe "per scherzare", francamente non saprei cosa pensare né di lui né di me.
Comunque è evidente che lei non lo abbia preso come uno scherzo. Essù. Dieci inviti al caffé per scherzo? Certe risposte (sulla gravidanza della compagna) per scherzo? Più che uno che scherza, a me pare un buffone, ma è un pò diverso 
Comunque oh: a lei è stato bene così per mesi, e anzi: c'è pure rimasta male che lui si sia tirato indietro, malgrado quello che le ha detto. O meglio, quello che si sono detti, tra tutti e due, mi sa che non hanno fatto una testa (@Gisella78 ribadisco: non ti offendere. Però così sembra, in questa circostanza).


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Difatti non è avvenuto


Ma non perché lei non gli piaceva.
Probabilmente ha fatto un minimo calcolo di opportunità.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non perché lei non gli piaceva.
> Probabilmente ha fatto un minimo calcolo di opportunità.


Ma io ho seri dubbi che tutto giri sul calcolo delle opportunità


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non so. Dopo 30 anni si ha anche tutta la confidenza per capire quando si scherza.
> Se uno, per giunta sul lavoro, dopo tre mesi mi dicesse quelle robe "per scherzare", francamente non saprei cosa pensare né di lui né di me.
> Comunque è evidente che lei non lo abbia preso come uno scherzo. Essù. Dieci inviti al caffé per scherzo? Certe risposte (sulla gravidanza della compagna) per scherzo? Più che uno che scherza, a me pare un buffone, ma è un pò diverso
> Comunque oh: a lei è stato bene così per mesi, e anzi: c'è pure rimasta male che lui si sia tirato indietro, malgrado quello che le ha detto. O meglio, quello che si sono detti, tra tutti e due, mi sa che non hanno fatto una testa (@Gisella78 ribadisco: non ti offendere. Però così sembra, in questa circostanza).


Ma c'è gente in giro che straparla e vuol fare il figo. 
Io sto tizio lo inquadro così


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma io ho seri dubbi che tutto giri sul calcolo delle opportunità





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma c'è gente in giro che straparla e vuol fare il figo.
> Io sto tizio lo inquadro così


Anche gli uomini hanno bisogno di conferme e di gratificazioni, normalmente diverse, ma ugualmente presenti.
Ma dubito che uno si vada a sputtanare con una dipendente, raccontando anche cose della intimità di coppia che avrebbe dovuto evitare, se la donna non gli piace.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche gli uomini hanno bisogno di conferme e di gratificazioni, normalmente diverse, ma ugualmente presenti.
> Ma dubito che uno si vada a sputtanare con una dipendente, raccontando anche cose della intimità di coppia che avrebbe dovuto evitare, se la donna non gli piace.


E chi dice che  sia vero ciò che ha detto.


----------



## Foglia (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma c'è gente in giro che straparla e vuol fare il figo.
> Io sto tizio lo inquadro così


Può essere ma lo vedo molto improbabile che il discorso si fermasse lì.  Cioè senz'altro ha detto roba senza senso, o per fare il figo. E senz'altro è un cazzaro.  Ma vedo abbastanza improbabile che non avesse comunque anche la finalità di scoparci.  Poi ha cambiato idea. Secondo me.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Può essere ma lo vedo molto improbabile che il discorso si fermasse lì.  Cioè senz'altro ha detto roba senza senso, o per fare il figo. E senz'altro è un cazzaro.  Ma vedo abbastanza improbabile che non avesse comunque anche la finalità di scoparci.  Poi ha cambiato idea. Secondo me.


I cazzari cercano persone leggere


----------



## Lostris (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> I cazzari cercano persone leggere


E non solo loro


----------



## Foglia (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> I cazzari cercano persone leggere


Quando son cazzari  fino a quel punto cercano superficiali, credo. Solo che se poi i superficiali non son leggeri allora son cazzi


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quando son cazzari  fino a quel punto cercano superficiali, credo. Solo che se poi i superficiali non son leggeri allora son cazzi


Ecco distinguerei tra superficiali e leggere
Qualcuno vuole persone pesanti al suo fianco?


----------



## Foglia (17 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco distinguerei tra superficiali e leggere
> Qualcuno vuole persone pesanti al suo fianco?


Pesanti no, ma pensanti si spera di sì 

Seriamente, credo che in questo tipo di rapporti nessuno voglia la pesantezza. Vuoi il momento bello.
In altri rapporti, come ovvio, del pari nessuno desidera la pesantezza. Però diciamo che si è più predisposti ad accogliere anche quella.

Sei tu la fan di Carboni? 

Non è sempre estate non è....
Mentre con l'amante si vuol così


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Pesanti no, ma pensanti si spera di sì
> 
> Seriamente, credo che in questo tipo di rapporti nessuno voglia la pesantezza. Vuoi il momento bello.
> In altri rapporti, come ovvio, del pari nessuno desidera la pesantezza. Però diciamo che si è più predisposti ad accogliere anche quella.
> ...


Il confine è molto sottile. 
Si diventa pesanti quando si da importanza. 
Pensanti vuol dire anche esigenti, che non tutto andrà bene. 
Leggerezza non vuol dire solo spensieratezza. 
È molto complesso è si cade nella pesantezza. 
Basta un pochino approfondire e si cade



Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco distinguerei tra superficiali e leggere
> Qualcuno vuole persone pesanti al suo fianco?


Allora se dopo il 3 messaggio rompono il cazzo, sono pesanti.



Lostris ha detto:


> E non solo loro


Definiamo leggerezza, dammi una mano. 
Ho risposto a foglia però vorrei capire per ognuno di noi cosa è la leggerezza in un rapporto extra


----------



## Vera (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Definiamo leggerezza, dammi una mano.
> Ho risposto a foglia però vorrei capire per ognuno di noi cosa è la leggerezza in un rapporto extra


Non ho mai avuto un rapporto extra ma leggerezza per me sarebbe un uomo che non ti rompe i maroni.
Quello che li rompe lo avrei già a casa.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Pesanti no, ma pensanti si spera di sì
> 
> Seriamente, credo che in questo tipo di rapporti nessuno voglia la pesantezza. Vuoi il momento bello.
> In altri rapporti, come ovvio, del pari nessuno desidera la pesantezza. Però diciamo che si è più predisposti ad accogliere anche quella.
> ...


Si può essere leggeri e pensanti. Anzi credo che sia fondamentale esserlo
No io antonacci


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Non vuole perché li bisogna lasciare i documenti, mi aveva chiesto di venire a casa mia ma non abito sola


Ma gli albergatori sono tenuti ad essere discreti; ci mancherebbe che con la crisi della pandemia si mettono pure a far scappare i clienti per la mancata discrezione.
Credo che preferisce la tua casa perché è gratis. E mi sembra pure un seriale uno che propone di andare nella casa dell’amante.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il confine è molto sottile.
> Si diventa pesanti quando si da importanza.
> Pensanti vuol dire anche esigenti, che non tutto andrà bene.
> Leggerezza non vuol dire solo spensieratezza.
> ...


Non sono d’accordo 
Proprio perché do importanza a un rapporto lo vivo in maniera leggera senza cadere nella pesantezza. Che vuol dire sicuramente spensieratezza ma anche complicità e condivisione. Non certo lasciar perdere o farsi andare bene


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Allora se dopo il 3 messaggio rompono il cazzo, sono pesanti.


Dipende da che messaggi ma non ho colto il collegamento. Forse mi sono persa un pezzo


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te dovrei proporre io qualcosa?
> [/QUOTE
> Ma figurati...


----------



## Foglia (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il confine è molto sottile.
> Si diventa pesanti quando si da importanza.
> Pensanti vuol dire anche esigenti, che non tutto andrà bene.
> Leggerezza non vuol dire solo spensieratezza.
> ...



Sai che ho ancora da capire bene quel confine? 
Sul fatto che si diventi pesanti "quando si dà importanza" ho i miei dubbi (così come quello che tu dici nell'ultima frase, vale a dire che basta approfondire "e si cade").
Poi non so. Io ho un modo abbastanza particolare di guardare alla Vita, e ti posso anche dire che ho - per il mio vissuto - il mio bel carico di "pesantezza". Che francamente (proprio per quello che tu dici) provo il più possibile ad evitare di tirar fuori, nella fase di conoscenza di una persona. Proprio perché non sempre mi viene da parlarne con leggerezza (embè....  ). E' pur anche vero che (come dici tu) il confine con la superficialità è così pronto e a portata di mano. Boh.... La risposta che mi viene (o meglio, la parola che mi viene in soccorso per provare a dare una risposta) è gradualità. Poi bisogna coniugarla (come fosse un verbo) con il tipo di relazione. E non solo. Comunque con i contenuti di quella relazione. Un discreto casino, sì 

Sul discorso che fai a riguardo dell'essere pensanti, concordo. Anche qui, dipende da cosa uno vuole dal rapporto, però non so come dire.... l'interruttore si "stacca" quando si sa che può essere staccato, e  solo per la durata di quel momento. E' uno "stacco" consapevole, per come la vedo io   E nel resto del tempo si pensa.


----------



## Gisella78 (17 Gennaio 2021)

In tutto questo è stato meglio che non sia successo nulla...e mi dispiace onestamente solo per questo bambino che sta per nascere che avrà un padre come dire.. coglione che secondo me nn sa nemmeno cosa vuole dalla vita ..io nn sono una santa, mai detto di esserlo ... nemmeno perfetta, il mio intento era solo capire cosa passasse nella mente di certi uomini ma per curiosità... A questo punto nn so nemmeno esattamente cosa avesse in mente, visto che aspettava che la gravidanza fosse " fuori pericolo" per decidere se procedere o meno...e quando lo è stata, ha iniziato a tergiversare...


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Non ho mai avuto un rapporto extra ma leggerezza per me sarebbe un uomo che non ti rompe i maroni.
> Quello che li rompe lo avrei già a casa.


Esplicita meglio. Perché quello che hai scritto casa ti rompe sui problemi quotidiani di convivenza. 
Extra non ci sono problemi di convivenza. Quindi cosa ti farebbe fastidio?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> In tutto questo è stato meglio che non sia successo nulla...e mi dispiace onestamente solo per questo bambino che sta per nascere che avrà un padre come dire.. coglione che secondo me nn sa nemmeno cosa vuole dalla vita ..io nn sono una santa, mai detto di esserlo ... nemmeno perfetta, il mio intento era solo capire cosa passasse nella mente di certi uomini ma per curiosità... A questo punto nn so nemmeno esattamente cosa avesse in mente, visto che aspettava che la gravidanza fosse " fuori pericolo" per decidere se procedere o meno...e quando lo è stata, ha iniziato a tergiversare...


Pensa che tu volevi scoparci con uno che giudichi un coglione
Fatti delle domande, ma su di te non su di lui


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dipende da che messaggi ma non ho colto il collegamento. Forse mi sono persa un pezzo


No era per capire, il valore della leggerezza


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No era per capire, il valore della leggerezza


Fondamentale per me. 
continuo a non collegarla ai messaggi


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> In tutto questo è stato meglio che non sia successo nulla...e mi dispiace onestamente solo per questo bambino che sta per nascere che avrà un padre come dire.. coglione che secondo me nn sa nemmeno cosa vuole dalla vita ..io nn sono una santa, mai detto di esserlo ... nemmeno perfetta, il mio intento era solo capire cosa passasse nella mente di certi uomini ma per curiosità... A questo punto nn so nemmeno esattamente cosa avesse in mente, visto che aspettava che la gravidanza fosse " fuori pericolo" per decidere se procedere o meno...e quando lo è stata, ha iniziato a tergiversare...


Chissà magari questo figlio lo rende più responsabile, ed ha iniziato subito ad esserlo, appena certo di questo nuovo ruolo. 
Da questo punto di vista io vedo positività



Nocciola ha detto:


> Fondamentale per me.
> continuo a non collegarla ai messaggi


Era riferito ai messaggi tra Gisella e il suo Capo.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Non sono d’accordo
> Proprio perché do importanza a un rapporto lo vivo in maniera leggera senza cadere nella pesantezza. Che vuol dire sicuramente spensieratezza ma anche complicità e condivisione. Non certo lasciar perdere o farsi andare bene


Quando diventa pesante? Un esempio


----------



## Foglia (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Esplicita meglio. Perché quello che hai scritto casa *ti rompe sui problemi quotidiani di convivenza*.
> Extra non ci sono problemi di convivenza. Quindi cosa ti farebbe fastidio?


Quello mi sa che è il tuo, però, di caso.

Io ad esempio sono un pò claustrofobica. Pur non avendo nessuno in casa. Nel senso che ci sono momenti in cui vado lasciata stare, che io sia fuori, che io sia in casa, che io sia al telefono. Sono così. Ci sono momenti in cui vado mollata, oppure mollo. Magari una con un marito che le dà scarse attenzioni non vede l'ora di trovare chi non la molla, per dire. E' anche soggettivo ciò che è leggero e ciò che è pesante (il pensante secondo me meno  ).


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> In tutto questo è stato meglio che non sia successo nulla...e mi dispiace onestamente solo per questo bambino che sta per nascere che avrà un padre come dire.. coglione che secondo me nn sa nemmeno cosa vuole dalla vita ..io nn sono una santa, mai detto di esserlo ... nemmeno perfetta, il mio intento era solo capire cosa passasse nella mente di certi uomini ma per curiosità... A questo punto nn so nemmeno esattamente cosa avesse in mente, visto che aspettava che la gravidanza fosse " fuori pericolo" per decidere se procedere o meno...e quando lo è stata, ha iniziato a tergiversare...


Ops... mi sono persa qualcosa?
Lui sta per diventare padre ???
Lo so che se non tradirà con te lo farà con qualcun’altra, ma tradire durante la gravidanza è una grandissima bastardata. Se la sua donna lo dovesse scoprire, potrebbe star così male da mettere in pericolo la vita del bambino. Non diventare complice di questo gesto infame; hai avuto la tua risposta: il genere umano in alcuni casi è spietato.
Vuoi ancora condividere qualcosa con lui ?
Sapendo che intende tradire la sua donna mentre è incinta?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Era riferito ai messaggi tra Gisella e il suo Capo.


Ah ok . Be io non so come si è posta via messaggio. Se si è posta 1 decimo di come si è posta qui altro che inventarmi una gravidanza se è l’unico sistema per liberarmi


----------



## Foglia (17 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ops... mi sono persa qualcosa?
> Lui sta per diventare padre ???
> Lo so che se non tradirà con te lo farà con qualcun’altra, ma tradire durante la gravidanza è una grandissima bastardata. Se la sua donna lo dovesse scoprire, potrebbe star così male da mettere in pericolo la vita del bambino. Non diventare complice di questo gesto infame; hai avuto la tua risposta: il genere umano in alcuni casi è spietato.
> Vuoi ancora condividere qualcosa con lui ?
> Sapendo che intende tradire la sua donna mentre è incinta?


Ti sei persa la parte più "bella" allora. Lui le ha detto che stava a vedere come si metteva la gravidanza. Se avesse perso il figlio, festa grossa tra loro due. Sul fatto che (si dovrebbe presumere) che mentre aspetti un figlio (soprattutto il primo) dovresti essere innamorato di chi hai davanti, tralascio.
Sicuramente un pensiero in punto responsabilità verso una donna incinta se scoprisse *in quel momento* la tresca lo farei anch'io. Di lì ad attendere che magari abortisca per fare la scopata extra.... mah. Meglio non approfondire, che si apre un abisso, e non è bello.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> È libero
> 
> E interessato a conoscerci meglio...io comunque sono sconvolta dal fatto che un uomo con la compagna che combatte per portare avanti una gravidanza possa dare certe richieste ad altre donne...cioè una situazione così è diversa da chi ha già figli...mah
> 
> Non so se provare pena o disprezzo per quest'uomo...o entrambi...


E tu vuoi una storia con questo uomo che flirta con te mentre la compagna è incinta ????
Prova a metterti al posto della sua donna !
Dai .... ok tradimento ma non con un uomo che sta per diventare padre . Un po’ di solidarietà femminile, un po’ di empatia !!


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ti sei persa la parte più "bella" allora. Lui le ha detto che stava a vedere come si metteva la gravidanza. Se avesse perso il figlio, festa grossa tra loro due. Sul fatto che (si dovrebbe presumere) che mentre aspetti un figlio (soprattutto il primo) dovresti essere innamorato di chi hai davanti, tralascio.
> Sicuramente un pensiero in punto responsabilità verso una donna incinta se scoprisse *in quel momento* la tresca lo farei anch'io. Di lì ad attendere che magari abortisca per fare la scopata extra.... mah. Meglio non approfondire, che si apre un abisso, e non è bello.


Incredibile


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quando diventa pesante? Un esempio


Credo che per ognuno valgano cose diverse
Quando cerchi di cambiarmi, quando pretendi cose che a me non vengono spontanee, quando chiedi attenzioni costanti. 
quando non capisci che non è il momento
Quando vuoi essere il centro della mia vita. Quando non accetti che ci siano altre cose importanti 
Parlo di relazioni extra. 
ma forse per me varrebbe anche in un eventuale futura relazione stabile. 
ho proprio bisogno di avere la mia vita in cui tu sei una parte importante ma non starmi addosso .
Non so se rende l’idea


----------



## Foglia (17 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Incredibile


A volte la realtà batte la fantasia. Non si è ben capito (non ancora) se sia una palla, oppure la verità. Non credo che sarà difficile da capirsi, in quanto la paternità è argomento che salta fuori, anche sul luogo di lavoro. In entrambe le ipotesi ritengo che ci sia poco da essere ottimisti sull'ometto in questione.


----------



## Gisella78 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> A volte la realtà batte la fantasia. Non si è ben capito (non ancora) se sia una palla, oppure la verità. Non credo che sarà difficile da capirsi, in quanto la paternità è argomento che salta fuori, anche sul luogo di lavoro. In entrambe le ipotesi ritengo che ci sia poco da essere ottimisti sull'ometto in questione.


Ti assicuro che è la realtà... Già scoperto che è così


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che è la realtà... Già scoperto che è così


Cioè la sua compagna è veramente incinta?


----------



## Gisella78 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Si


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Si


Ma cosa ti può attirare in un uomo che sta per diventare padre e flirta con altre donne ?


----------



## Vera (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Esplicita meglio. Perché quello che hai scritto casa ti rompe sui problemi quotidiani di convivenza.
> Extra non ci sono problemi di convivenza. Quindi cosa ti farebbe fastidio?


Se mi assillasse con i problemi che ha nella sua vita coniugale, per esempio.


----------



## Gisella78 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma cosa ti può attirare in un uomo che sta per diventare padre e flirta con altre donne ?


Infatti da quando lo so, ho chiuso definitivamente qualsiasi tipo di " contatto" ...sono arrivata addirittura a pensare che stesse macchinando qualcosa...tipo perseguitarmi  se la cosa fosse andata avanti... onestamente mi fa quasi paura


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Infatti da quando lo so, ho chiuso definitivamente qualsiasi tipo di " contatto" ...sono arrivata addirittura a pensare che stesse macchinando qualcosa...tipo perseguitarmi  se la cosa fosse andata avanti... onestamente mi fa quasi paura


Lui? Ahahaha


----------



## Gisella78 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lui? Ahahaha


Si.... adesso ha detto che è bloccato ..a causa della gravidanza..


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Si.... adesso ha detto che è bloccato ..a causa della gravidanza..


Mi faceva ridere che lui ti fa paura non il contrario


----------



## Gisella78 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ma mi chiedo cosa sarebbe accaduto se la compagna nn fosse stata incinta...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ma mi chiedo cosa sarebbe accaduto se la compagna nn fosse stata incinta...


Sarebbe scappato comunque
Senza offesa ma sei un macigno. Lugubrazioni mentali su uno con cui hai scambiato messaggi
Ma manco a 15 anni


----------



## Gisella78 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sarebbe scappato comunque
> Senza offesa ma sei un macigno. Lugubrazioni mentali su uno con cui hai scambiato messaggi
> Ma manco a 15 anni


Meglio così, almeno nn mi cercherà più


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ma scusa dopo 28 pagine....la conclusione quel è?
Che tu vuoi il divorzio da tuo marito per poi andare con il terzo che qua ha avuto un rilievo marginale?
Perdona la domanda....ma mi sono persa.  ...


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ma mi chiedo cosa sarebbe accaduto se la compagna nn fosse stata incinta...


Probabilmente avrebbe messo incinta te e al posto tuo sarebbe stata un’altra a fare i discorsi che fai tu adesso. Molto probabilmente.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Si.... adesso ha detto che è bloccato ..a causa della gravidanza..


Ah... è bloccato a causa della gravidanza. Che triste, povera la sua compagna.
Dovrebbe essere felice per la gravidanza di sua compagna, invece lui è... bloccato


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quello mi sa che è il tuo, però, di caso.
> 
> Io ad esempio sono un pò claustrofobica. Pur non avendo nessuno in casa. Nel senso che ci sono momenti in cui vado lasciata stare, che io sia fuori, che io sia in casa, che io sia al telefono. Sono così. Ci sono momenti in cui vado mollata, oppure mollo. Magari una con un marito che le dà scarse attenzioni non vede l'ora di trovare chi non la molla, per dire. E' anche soggettivo ciò che è leggero e ciò che è pesante (il pensante secondo me meno  ).


Ma in tutte le famiglie ci sono le rotture Quotidiane. Alcune possono risultare più pesanti. 
Per me leggerezza è non crearmi disagio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ah ok . Be io non so come si è posta via messaggio. Se si è posta 1 decimo di come si è posta qui altro che inventarmi una gravidanza se è l’unico sistema per liberarmi


Proprio quello che pensavo, se ancora prima di iniziare una relazione ci si pone in un certo modo penso di normale una fuga



Lara3 ha detto:


> Ah... è bloccato a causa della gravidanza. Che triste, povera la sua compagna.
> Dovrebbe essere felice per la gravidanza di sua compagna, invece lui è... bloccato


Ma è positivo, è bloccato nel fare le corna alla fidanzata perché vede un progetto in futuro. 
Guarda che è bloccato con Gisella



Foglia ha detto:


> Ti sei persa la parte più "bella" allora. Lui le ha detto che stava a vedere come si metteva la gravidanza. Se avesse perso il figlio, festa grossa tra loro due. Sul fatto che (si dovrebbe presumere) che mentre aspetti un figlio (soprattutto il primo) dovresti essere innamorato di chi hai davanti, tralascio.
> Sicuramente un pensiero in punto responsabilità verso una donna incinta se scoprisse *in quel momento* la tresca lo farei anch'io. Di lì ad attendere che magari abortisca per fare la scopata extra.... mah. Meglio non approfondire, che si apre un abisso, e non è bello.


Vediamola come una scusa maldestra per troncare è tutto ha pittura senso


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma è positivo, è bloccato nel fare le corna alla fidanzata perché vede un progetto in futuro.
> Guarda che è bloccato con Gisella


In questo periodo Gisella per lui doveva essere invisibile, altro che messaggi e proposte di incontri.
E la compagna con una gravidanza a rischio.
Secondo me se Gisella gli apre la porta di casa è fatta, si sblocca. Secondo me questione di logistica, niente di più.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> In questo periodo Gisella per lui doveva essere invisibile, altro che messaggi e proposte di incontri.
> E la compagna con una gravidanza a rischio.
> Secondo me se Gisella gli apre la porta di casa è fatta, si sblocca. Secondo me questione di logistica, niente di più.


Guarda che lui era sparito,lei lo ha cercato. 
Per cui ci sta, che un traditore che non aveva progetti futuri ritrovandosi in una nuova situazione abbia mollato il colpo. 
Gisella ha scritto il 26 dicembre già a quella data lui non dava segni di vita


----------



## Gisella78 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ah... è bloccato a causa della gravidanza. Che triste, povera la sua compagna.
> Dovrebbe essere felice per la gravidanza di sua compagna, invece lui è... bloccato


Se fosse stato Felice, nn mi avrebbe proprio cercata dal primo momento...si,dice che è bloccato e la situazione è particolare...



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Guarda che lui era sparito,lei lo ha cercato.
> Per cui ci sta, che un traditore che non aveva progetti futuri ritrovandosi in una nuova situazione abbia mollato il colpo.
> Gisella ha scritto il 26 dicembre già a quella data lui non dava segni di vita


Già sapeva però che stava x diventare padre dal primo momento che mi ha cercata, poi ha superato il periodo critico della gravidanza, e nn si è fatto sentire ma ai miei messaggi rispondeva che voleva andare oltre fino a 5 gg fa quando la gravidanza è stata resa ufficiale perché fuori" pericolo"...


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma scusa dopo 28 pagine....la conclusione quel è?
> Che tu vuoi il divorzio da tuo marito per poi andare con il terzo che qua ha avuto un rilievo marginale?
> Perdona la domanda....ma mi sono persa.  ...


la conclusione è che Gisella è scema.


----------



## patroclo (17 Gennaio 2021)

checcojoni tutte ste donne che inorridiscono perchè un uomo c'ha voglia di scopare ... mica ha detto che voleva mollare la futura madre.

Che lui sia un cretino lo abbiamo capito, ma già da prima venissero fuori questi particolari


----------



## Gisella78 (17 Gennaio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> la conclusione è che Gisella è scema.


Io mi separò al di là del terzo con cui ho avuto solo una conoscenza per adesso, che sicuramente approfondirò una volta libera

Poi per il resto, giusto per parlare... credo si sia fatto due conti...a alla fine vista la situazione ha preferito dire che è particolare adesso...nn credo nemmeno ai sensi di colpa, dubito possa averne



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Guarda che lui era sparito,lei lo ha cercato.
> Per cui ci sta, che un traditore che non aveva progetti futuri ritrovandosi in una nuova situazione abbia mollato il colpo.
> Gisella ha scritto il 26 dicembre già a quella data lui non dava segni di vita


Era al secondo mese quando mi ha cercata la prima volta


----------



## Foglia (17 Gennaio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> checcojoni tutte ste donne che inorridiscono perchè un uomo c'ha voglia di scopare ... mica ha detto che voleva mollare la futura madre.
> 
> Che lui sia un cretino lo abbiamo capito, ma già da prima venissero fuori questi particolari



Ma non è quello il problema. Tu te la ricordi l'utente oro.blu (adesso spero di aver scritto bene il suo nick, alcuni qui dentro se la ricordano certamente). A me colpì come descrisse, più volte, il dispiacere di avere scoperto il tradimento del marito quando era incinta. A me aveva colpito. Non è questione di inorridire perché uno ha voglia di scopare. E guarda: non ne faccio nemmeno una questione per così dire "morale". Che tanto se uno mi fa le corna me le fa che io sia incinta o che non abbia ancora figli, o avuti i figli, e sempre corna sono.
Però c'è un però.
Che è che se me le fai e ti becco mentre sono incinta metti davvero a rischio non soltanto il mio benessere (e anche quello  dei figli di riflesso). Ma metti anche a rischio la vita di un figlio. Io credo che prima di farle occorra essere proprio sicuri che in quel periodo almeno non possano saltare fuori. Lo vedo un pò come un ABC della decenza. Ma c'è qualche sicurezza in merito?


----------



## Gisella78 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è quello il problema. Tu te la ricordi l'utente oro.blu (adesso spero di aver scritto bene il suo nick, alcuni qui dentro se la ricordano certamente). A me colpì come descrisse, più volte, il dispiacere di avere scoperto il tradimento del marito quando era incinta. A me aveva colpito. Non è questione di inorridire perché uno ha voglia di scopare. E guarda: non ne faccio nemmeno una questione per così dire "morale". Che tanto se uno mi fa le corna me le fa che io sia incinta o che non abbia ancora figli, o avuti i figli, e sempre corna sono.
> Però c'è un però.
> Che è che se me le fai e ti becco mentre sono incinta metti davvero a rischio non soltanto il mio benessere (e anche quello  dei figli di riflesso). Ma metti anche a rischio la vita di un figlio. Io credo che prima di farle occorra essere proprio sicuri che in quel periodo almeno non possano saltare fuori. Lo vedo un pò come un ABC della decenza. Ma c'è qualche sicurezza in merito?


Concordo, e aggiungerei...che nel momento in cui è fuori rischio aborto, ti senti in una situazione particolare...invece di essere al settimo cielo che dopo ripetuti aborti questa pare stia andando a buon fine..


----------



## Gisella78 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ora...cosa cambia se avesse abortito o meno, non lo so.. ma onestamente nn m'importa nemmeno


----------



## Foglia (17 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ora...cosa cambia se avesse abortito o meno, non lo so.. ma onestamente nn m'importa nemmeno



Prendila come un'occasione per rivedere i tuoi, di comportamenti. Fossi in te lo farei, più che altro. Lui abbiamo appurato che è un cretino. Tu se avessi potuto mettere a disposizione casa tua ci saresti andata ancora a letto. Cosa ne pensi? (non faccio polemica. Faccio una domanda).


----------



## oriente70 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Bel tipo . 
Hanno avuto degli aborti e ora invece di stare vicino alla moglie va a pesca a strascico ...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> checcojoni tutte ste donne che inorridiscono perchè un uomo c'ha voglia di scopare ... mica ha detto che voleva mollare la futura madre.
> 
> Che lui sia un cretino lo abbiamo capito, ma già da prima venissero fuori questi particolari


Soprattutto è più cretino per come si é posto che per il fatto che la moglie sia incinta 
Ma tra lui e Gisella sono in imbarazzo a scegliere


----------



## Gisella78 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Prendila come un'occasione per rivedere i tuoi, di comportamenti. Fossi in te lo farei, più che altro. Lui abbiamo appurato che è un cretino. Tu se avessi potuto mettere a disposizione casa tua ci saresti andata ancora a letto. Cosa ne pensi? (non faccio polemica. Faccio una domanda).


Assolutamente no....mi fa paura come persona giuro ...io nn sono perfetta e nemmeno una santa.. ma questo è il colmo


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ora...cosa cambia se avesse abortito o meno, non lo so.. ma onestamente nn m'importa nemmeno


Si vede che non gli dai importanza


----------



## Foglia (17 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Assolutamente no....*mi fa paura come persona giuro* ...io nn sono perfetta e nemmeno una santa.. ma questo è il colmo


E te che ci volevi andare insieme non ti fai nemmeno un pò di paura?
Qui non si tratta di qualche particolare in latenza, per così dire.

Oh. Io mi son fatta paura più volte, nella vita  Ma sul serio. Per altre robe, ma son pur sempre robe che fan paura. Un paio di domande, me le sono fatte. Te a maggior ragione vuoi non usare un cretino come "palestra" per capire le tue, di falle?
Continui a parlare di lui.


----------



## patroclo (17 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è quello il problema. Tu te la ricordi l'utente oro.blu (adesso spero di aver scritto bene il suo nick, alcuni qui dentro se la ricordano certamente). A me colpì come descrisse, più volte, il dispiacere di avere scoperto il tradimento del marito quando era incinta. A me aveva colpito. Non è questione di inorridire perché uno ha voglia di scopare. E guarda: non ne faccio nemmeno una questione per così dire "morale". Che tanto se uno mi fa le corna me le fa che io sia incinta o che non abbia ancora figli, o avuti i figli, e sempre corna sono.
> Però c'è un però.
> Che è che se me le fai e ti becco mentre sono incinta metti davvero a rischio non soltanto il mio benessere (e anche quello  dei figli di riflesso). Ma metti anche a rischio la vita di un figlio. Io credo che prima di farle occorra essere proprio sicuri che in quel periodo almeno non possano saltare fuori. Lo vedo un pò come un ABC della decenza. Ma c'è qualche sicurezza in merito?


....allora è la solita questione del "farsi beccare"


----------



## Gisella78 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si vede che non gli dai importanza


Ma guarda, fortunatamente ci sono ancora uomini sani di mente in giro, che tu ci creda o meno, nn è che uno vuol capire certe dinamiche debba per forza essere interessato


----------



## Gisella78 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> E te che ci volevi andare insieme non ti fai nemmeno un pò di paura?
> Qui non si tratta di qualche particolare in latenza, per così dire.
> 
> Oh. Io mi son fatta paura più volte, nella vita  Ma sul serio. Per altre robe, ma son pur sempre robe che fan paura. Un paio di domande, me le sono fatte. Te a maggior ragione vuoi non usare un cretino come "palestra" per capire le tue, di falle?
> Continui a parlare di lui.


Io come ho già scritto , non lo contatterò mai più dopo che ho saputo tutto questo, io ero all'oscuro fino a 5 gg fa


----------



## Foglia (17 Gennaio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> ....allora è la solita questione del "farsi beccare"


Con più responsabilità, però, secondo me. E' un discorso che prescinde anche da quello che mi viene un pò spontaneo pensare, vale a dire che uno con la moglie incinta dovrebbe (almeno in quel momento) essere preso da altro. E invece no. Ma l'ho fatto su un piano diverso, il resto guarda, rinuncio (per esperienza) ad entrare nella testa della gente per certe scelte, ed ogni caso è a sé.


----------



## Foglia (17 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Io come ho già scritto , non lo contatterò mai più dopo che ho saputo tutto questo, io ero all'oscuro fino a 5 gg fa


E.... niente. A parte quello che fai con lui, a te il resto di come hai gestito questa situazione va bene così? Questa era la domanda. Ti ho fatto anche l'esempio di andarci a letto a casa tua, del fatto che ti domandassi perché si fosse raffreddato anziché chiederti altre cose. Se non ne vuoi parlare non fa nulla. Se non c'è utilità reciproca, da questi discorsi, è inutile anche per me farli


----------



## Carola (17 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Infatti da quando lo so, ho chiuso definitivamente qualsiasi tipo di " contatto" ...sono arrivata addirittura a pensare che stesse macchinando qualcosa...tipo perseguitarmi  se la cosa fosse andata avanti... onestamente mi fa quasi paura





Gisella78 ha detto:


> Infatti da quando lo so, ho chiuso definitivamente qualsiasi tipo di " contatto" ...sono arrivata addirittura a pensare che stesse macchinando qualcosa...tipo perseguitarmi  se la cosa fosse andata avanti... onestamente mi fa quasi paura



Quindi lui perseguiterebbe te ??
Ma sei un cartone animato di la verità !!


----------



## Carola (17 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si vede che non gli dai importanza


----------



## Gisella78 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Quindi lui perseguiterebbe te ??
> Ma sei un cartone animato di la verità !!


Ma guarda ne parlo giusto per capire, io volevo solo un po' di distrazioni dalla mia situazione poco felice. .e ti assicuro che all'inizio è stato così...mi messaggiava e chiamava in qualsiasi momento del giorno


----------



## Gisella78 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Nel senso che era lui che mi assillava


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E chi dice che  sia vero ciò che ha detto.


Vere o no, sono cose delicate che non fanno fare bella figura con una dipendente, chi lo fa, lo fa perché interessato.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> checcojoni tutte ste donne che inorridiscono perchè un uomo c'ha voglia di scopare ... mica ha detto che voleva mollare la futura madre.
> 
> Che lui sia un cretino lo abbiamo capito, ma già da prima venissero fuori questi particolari


Vogliono scopare anche le donne.
Però se è la moglie incinta a scopare ti fa schifo.
Lui invece no?


----------



## Carola (17 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Nel senso che era lui che mi assillava


ok ok
Ma ora che hai compreso che non è cosa basta archivia e non ti arrovellare perché scusa ma letta da qui con tutti i limiti dei forum ecc sembri tu la possibile stalker !!

tutto qui


----------



## Gisella78 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ok ok
> Ma ora che hai compreso che non è cosa basta archivia e non ti arrovellare perché scusa ma letta da qui con tutti i limiti dei forum ecc sembri tu la possibile stalker !!
> 
> tutto qui


----------



## patroclo (17 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vogliono scopare anche le donne.
> Però se è la moglie incinta a scopare ti fa schifo.
> Lui invece no?


----------



## Gisella78 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi mi ha detto che aveva timore che la cosa potesse diventare più grande ( per entrambi) ovviamente l ho lasciato perdere


----------



## Skorpio (18 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Oggi mi ha detto che aveva timore che la cosa potesse diventare più grande ( per entrambi) ovviamente l ho lasciato perdere


Vedi che avevo ragione io? 

Si è tirato indietro perchè ha capito che con una come te si sarebbe caldato


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Gennaio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vedi che avevo ragione io?
> 
> Si è tirato indietro perchè ha capito che con una come te si sarebbe caldato


----------



## Gisella78 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Come volevasi dimostrare.. l'epilogo è che è iniziata la rottura di palle sul lavoro... frecciatine, risposte del cavolo...io nn demordo e di certo nn mi dimetto !!


----------



## patroclo (30 Gennaio 2021)

....scusami, non ho resistito


----------



## Gisella78 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Cosa ti fa ridere... scusami?


----------



## patroclo (30 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Cosa ti fa ridere... scusami?


non è bello ridere, scusami. Bel casino, mi spiace.
E' stata una reazione istintiva .... ho solo immaginato i "Te l'avevo detto" che fioccheranno in questa discussione.

Non era un bel personaggio, lo si era già capito. Se ti rompe troppo i coglioni fai dei begli screenshot delle conversazioni


----------



## Gisella78 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Io per adesso sto usando l'indifferenza...lo so,me lo avevate detto..  ma cosa cavolo si aspettava quando mi ha detto che sta per diventare padre? Che dicessi: ok, allora aspettiamo che sarai più libero? O cose del genere? Ora perché fa lo stronzo nn lo so...per un attimo ho anche pensato di andarmene ma purtroppo non ho molte alternative lavorative al momento...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2021)

Mah ...mi tengo i miei dubbi su sta storia


----------



## Gisella78 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Ancora con i dubbi? Ma di che dubbi parli?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare.. l'epilogo è che è iniziata la *rottura di palle sul lavoro*... frecciatine, risposte del cavolo...io nn demordo e di certo nn mi dimetto !!


In che senso? Cosa fa?


----------



## Gisella78 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In che senso? Cosa fa?


Ti faccio degli esempi concreti: ho avuto un problema al computer e dopo averlo segnalato mi ha detto in maniera arrogante ( che non è da lui) che era un problema suo , che nn dovevo dirglielo poi mi risponde in maniera acida, se ci sono problemi sulla produzione cita sempre me non essendo io l'unica a commettere qualche sbaglio..cose di questo genere


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Gennaio 2021)

Potresti chiedergli se sua moglie sa che si comporta così.


----------



## Gisella78 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Potresti chiedergli se sua moglie sa che si comporta così.


Scusa non ho capito


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Gennaio 2021)

...pazienza...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ti faccio degli esempi concreti: ho avuto un problema al computer e dopo averlo segnalato mi ha detto in maniera arrogante ( che non è da lui) che era un problema suo , che nn dovevo dirglielo poi mi risponde in maniera acida, se ci sono problemi sulla produzione cita sempre me non essendo io l'unica a commettere qualche sbaglio..cose di questo genere


Non ho capito niente. 
Forse devi togliere o mettere qualche “non“.


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ti faccio degli esempi concreti: ho avuto un problema al computer e dopo averlo segnalato mi ha detto in maniera arrogante ( che non è da lui) che era un problema suo , che nn dovevo dirglielo poi mi risponde in maniera acida, se ci sono problemi sulla produzione cita sempre me non essendo io l'unica a commettere qualche sbaglio..cose di questo genere


Come dice @Brunetta , probabilmente hai dimenticato un "non" (non era un problema suo, riferito al computer). Fossi al tuo posto cercherei di non dare troppo peso ai "toni, ovviamente replicherei se mi fossero addebitate mancanze sul lavoro non dipendenti da me, ma il tutto con la massima professionalità.  E ovviamente righerei drittissima sul lavoro.  Se non li hai cancellati, salva da qualche parte i messaggi che ti ha mandato lui. Se i comportamenti dovessero trasformarsi in mobbing, li porterai da un bravo avvocato che saprà se e cosa utilizzare 
Ci sarebbero anche prove a tuo "contro ", per cui valuterete insieme se è il caso di produrre una parte di quei messaggi: direi che è fondamentale per il momento che tu sia professionale e basta, comunque.  Dovesse mettersi male, hai quel paracadute  (peraltro vedi però di separarti prima, sia mai che da lui escano fuori i tuoi messaggi.... quindi valuta comunque prima di tirarti addosso un boomerang ).
Ad ogni buon conto farei in modo da adesso in poi che quel "qualche sbaglio" non faccia parte del mio lavoro. Per il guasto al computer, a meno che lui non sia un tecnico, in effetti dubito che sia di sua competenza attivarsi per risolverlo. Credo che per evitare frecciate la prassi corretta sia quello di dirlo a chi di dovere (preposto ai contatti con il tecnico), e a lui  solo segnalare che sei momentaneamente  "ferma" in attesa della riparazione. Se poi invece chi si dovesse attivare è lui (io questo dubito, mi sembra strano che tu non abbia l'autonomia di segnalare un guasto ) lo fai pacatamente presente. Diversamente massima professionalità ricordandoti che è il tuo capo e non il tuo amico, meno che meno il tuo assistente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ti faccio degli esempi concreti: ho avuto un problema al computer e dopo averlo segnalato mi ha detto in maniera arrogante ( che non è da lui) che era un problema suo , che nn dovevo dirglielo poi mi risponde in maniera acida, se ci sono problemi sulla produzione cita sempre me non essendo io l'unica a commettere qualche sbaglio..cose di questo genere


La stai mettendo sul personale, credo proprio che sia tu a vedere cose ingigantite dal rifiuto. 
Perché mai dovrebbe essere arrabbiato con te se è stato proprio lui a tirarsi indietro?


----------



## Martes (31 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La stai mettendo sul personale, credo proprio che sia tu a vedere cose ingigantite dal rifiuto.
> Perché mai dovrebbe essere arrabbiato con te se è stato proprio lui a tirarsi indietro?


Fin dall'inizio ha visto le cose a rovescio rispetto a come veniva logico vederle leggendo le sue stesse narrazioni...


----------



## Gisella78 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La stai mettendo sul personale, credo proprio che sia tu a vedere cose ingigantite dal rifiuto.
> Perché mai dovrebbe essere arrabbiato con te se è stato proprio lui a tirarsi indietro?


Non sono stata l'unica infatti a notare questo atteggiamento differente ma anche altri colleghi...per quanto riguarda il rifiuto, può essere che lo abbia interpretato lui come tale, lui mi ha detto di avere un problema, che era bloccato da questa situazione ( la gravidanza) io ho risposto di lasciar perdere tutto.. onestamente nn ci trovo un altra spiegazione


----------



## Gisella78 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Fin dall'inizio ha visto le cose a rovescio rispetto a come veniva logico vederle leggendo le sue stesse narrazioni...


Le cose a rovescio? Se rileggi tutti i messaggi, alla fine era proprio come la vedevo io


----------



## Marjanna (31 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Le cose a rovescio? Se rileggi tutti i messaggi, alla fine era proprio come la vedevo io


Ma sin dall'inizio ti abbiamo fatto notare che non era il caso proprio di buttarti in una situazione simile in contesto lavorativo. Te non hai fatto una piega, non ho letto una riga dove ti ponevi qualche dubbio, parlo del contesto di lavoro non di lui. 
Dici che essere arrogante non è da lui, ma tu cosa sai di lui. Da che sei entrata in quel posto subito hai detto che sono partite attenzioni particolari. 
Ora ancora vai dietro a non si sa che rapporto con lui, invece di renderti conto che dovrai essere irreprensibile nello svolgimento del tuo lavoro se vuoi conservarlo.


----------



## Gisella78 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma sin dall'inizio ti abbiamo fatto notare che non era il caso proprio di buttarti in una situazione simile in contesto lavorativo. Te non hai fatto una piega, non ho letto una riga dove ti ponevi qualche dubbio, parlo del contesto di lavoro non di lui.
> Dici che essere arrogante non è da lui, ma tu cosa sai di lui. Da che sei entrata in quel posto subito hai detto che sono partite attenzioni particolari.
> Ora ancora vai dietro a non si sa che rapporto con lui, invece di renderti conto che dovrai essere irreprensibile nello svolgimento del tuo lavoro se vuoi conservarlo.


Hai ragione


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Non sono stata l'unica infatti a notare questo atteggiamento differente ma anche altri colleghi...per quanto riguarda il rifiuto, può essere che lo abbia interpretato lui come tale, lui mi ha detto di avere un problema, che era bloccato da questa situazione ( la gravidanza) io ho risposto di lasciar perdere tutto.. onestamente nn ci trovo un altra spiegazione


Ma se avesse voluto avrebbe trovato un sistema, non credi? 
Tu ti rivolgi a lui normalmente? 
I colleghi non fanno testo dipende se chiedi la loro opinione, sicuramente ti appoggiano, poi alle tue spalle ne dicono di ogni


----------



## Gisella78 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Io mi rivolgo normalmente a lui e i colleghi lo hanno notato senza che io facessi notare nulla a loro


----------



## Gisella78 (31 Gennaio 2021)

È un grande coglione...il suo sistema sarebbe stato quello di aspettare l'occasione perfetta per lui


----------



## Gisella78 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Ma in ogni caso io avevo scritto per capire se mi sto comportando bene usando l'indifferenza , nn perché nn ha trovato il sistema


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Ma in ogni caso io avevo scritto per capire se mi sto comportando bene usando l'indifferenza , nn perché nn ha trovato il sistema


Nel posto di lavoro bisogna essere professionali (inutile ribadire che lui ha sbagliato, da una posizione di potere, ma pure tu, da una posizione subalterna) per dire colleghe e colleghi con cui ero amica da decenni, in occasioni ufficiali le nominavo per cognome.
Può anche essere che qualcuno abbia fatto una mezza battuta su di voi e lui abbia voluto fugare ogni possibilità di pettegolezzo adottando un comportamento senza debolezze nei tuoi confronti, forse esagerando. 
Comunque a volte i nostri toni e la nostra prossemica rivelano più di quello che vorremmo. Rifletti sulla possibilità di esserti rivolta a lui in modo inadeguato al rapporto ufficiale che avete.


----------



## francoff (1 Febbraio 2021)

Gisella78 ha detto:


> Scusa non ho capito


Veramente non hai capito ? Lui è il tuo capo ed è sposato , anche lui avrebbe molto da perdere. Fagli capire che deve essere professionale da qui in avanti.....Ma anche tu . Scusa ma siete due coglioni.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Febbraio 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Veramente non hai capito ? Lui è il tuo capo ed è sposato , anche lui avrebbe molto da perdere. Fagli capire che deve essere professionale da qui in avanti.....Ma anche tu . Scusa ma siete due coglioni.


Più che due coglioni comincio a dubitare (e da mo) della veridicita‘ di quello che scrive.


----------



## francoff (1 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Più che due coglioni comincio a dubitare (e da mo) della veridicita‘ di quello che scrive.


Infatti!   Guarda se fosse tutto vero il marito dovrebbe lasciarla per  manifesta incapacità di intendere.... Dovrebbe farle nominare un tutore


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Febbraio 2021)

francoff ha detto:


> Infatti!   Guarda se fosse tutto vero il marito dovrebbe lasciarla per  manifesta incapacità di intendere.... Dovrebbe farle nominare un tutore


Ho come l’impressione sia qui solo per farci parlare di qualcosa. Come anche un altro utente. Buttano Li un tema, noi ci prodighiamo a trovar loro soluzione, ma ce ne fosse una che gli va bene. Oppure fingono di non capire tanto per generare altri argomenti.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ho come l’impressione sia qui solo per farci parlare di qualcosa. Come anche un altro utente. Buttano Li un tema, noi ci prodighiamo a trovar loro soluzione, ma ce ne fosse una che gli va bene. Oppure fingono di non capire tanto per generare altri argomenti.


Ma noi siamo qui per questo. Serve a noi ragionare su queste cose.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma noi siamo qui per questo. Serve a noi ragionare su queste cose.


Certo Bruni, a noi fa bene, ma a volte ho come l’impressione che ce piano per u culo.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo Bruni, a noi fa bene, ma a volte ho come l’impressione che ce piano per u culo.


È un problema che non mi tocca.


----------

